# Diplomatic Immunity: Three on the Boat



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

*Continued from DI: Three on the Boat.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Of course.  Beautiful but deadly...I have seen many places like that."

"Well, it's not that...it's just that I find diversity interesting, and the inner planets of the Empire are more-or-less homogeneous."
 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia said as she nodded her head in agreement but she couldn’t help but smile at him curiously, “yet here you are on a boat, Autolycus.  One that I have already completely walked twice in very my limited time on it and one I fear will drive me stir crazy.  How can you find a place so devoid of diversity interesting enough to remain on?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, on the other hand, the ship goes to so many different ports, and each time, we can get shore leave for a little while and explore a new place."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I guess that’s true,”  Kallithyia admitted before changing topics, “come, Autolycus, we can talk later but right now I will lose my sweat if we do not hurry back and begin are sparing.”  









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia tactics for the first round will be to use combat expert for a +4 to her AC as she studies his technique.  She will of courses till flurry with her greatsword to keep him honest. (He is her favored enemy.) 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Autolycus nods.*

"Very well then."

*They head back up to the deck and hold their weapons at the ready.*

"Shall we begin?"

*Kalli comes in quickly, swinging the practise greatsword fluidly as if it was a much smaller weapon, bringing it to bear once...twice, but her first attack goes wide and Autolycus blocks the second with his shield and strikes forward with a well-placed attack that would have struck Kalli for sure if she hadn't been paying more attention to her defense.  As it is, she simply blocks it with her own sword, causing it to deflect harmlessly.* 

(OOC: Just so you know, she can only Combat Expertise by 3, since her BAB is 3)

(OOC:

Kalli's Initiative 18 + 4 = 22
Autolycus's Initiative 13

Kalli's Attacks 10 + 0 = 10, 17 + 0 = 17. Both Misses.

Autolycus's Attack 17, Miss.

Kalli's turn)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Good, Autolycus, good!  A most excellent maneuver especially for a proclaimed novice” Kallithyia grins like the devil itself, “now prepare yourself!”

* The words were barely out of her mouth before she plunged into her own full assault. *









*OOC:*


 Flurry.  Oops, yeah I knew +3 was the max…  I just get excited when I think she could soon be level 4. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Just a lucky block is all," he replies modestly.

*Kalli comes at him with two swift and powerful attacks, no longer on the defensive, but his armour manages to deflect both as he strikes forward with a strong but rather clumsy thrust of his practise lance that Kalli easily sidesteps.*

(OOC:

Kalli's Attacks 2 + 3 =5, Miss.  9 + 3 = 12, Miss.

Autolycus's Attack 9, Miss.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“If you say so,” Kallithyia says with a grin, a grin that suggests that she didn’t believe him, while her next set of actions are meant to truly test him.

* Kallithyia tries to diver to the side, roll one, and come back with a powerful blow aimed at his hopefully exposed back. *









*OOC:*


 Playing around with a “simple” tumble roll (I believe) DC: 15  should be no AoO (If she makes the check) as I understand it but you’re the master.  She’ll swing normally also. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]

*Kalli tumbles past Autolycus's defenses, slashing at him with the Greatsword from behind where he is completely unprepared and nearly knocking him staggered in one blow.  At the last second, he manages to use his shield to divert the attack slightly, converting a finishing blow to merely a solid hit.*

*Grunting with the impact, nonetheless, he uses the moment when his shield has caught her blade to send forth his own thrust against her unprotected middle, knocking the wind out of her.*

"Yikes!  That was a good move--I barely managed to keep that from taking me out in one blow."

(OOC:

Kalli's Tumble Check 7 + 10 = 7, Success.

Kalli's Attack 20 + 5 = 25, Critical Threat.
Confirmation 7 + 5 = 12, Not Confirmed.
Autolycus takes 8 Nonlethal Damage.

Autolycus's Attack 17, Hit.
Kalli takes 8 Nonlethal Damage

Kalli's turn.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“Nice done,” kalli grins through the pain as she springs back at him, “I do believe you’ve left your mark on me for the next few days!”









*OOC:*


 Just a standard flurry. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Just a lucky hit on my part, but thank you," Autolycus replies as Kalli renews her assault with two advancing slashes, which he barely manages to block, backing away and striking once, though his embattled attack goes wild and misses completely. 

(OOC:

Kalli's Attacks 6 + 3 = 9, 10 + 3 = 13, Both Misses.

Autolycus's Attack 9.

Kalli's turn)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“Autolycus,” Kallithyia asks as she pauses her assault and studies his defense before trust at him just once, “Why do you dismiss your skills so quickly?”









*OOC:*


 Just a single attack at her full +5





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*As Kalli's single slash knocks Autolycus off his feet and onto the ground, staggered and breathely heavily, he laughs heartily:*

"Because I knew it was only a matter of time until you struck home, like that--besides, the only reason I even lasted that long is because I had both armour and a shield protecting me and deflecting attacks that would have hit, whereas you were fighting and foiling my attacks with pure skill."

(OOC:

Kalli's Attack 16 + 5 = 21, Hit
Autolycus takes 6 Nonlethal Damage and is staggered.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That’s not a very gentlemanly thing to say as surely my beauty protected me from your blows,”  Kallithyia jested with her own merry laughter as she moved over to the down Autolycus were she sat on her knees, lowered the greatsword to the ground, and touch a stray lock of leaf green hair behind her ear and looked him over with skillful eyes, “are you okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I'm not a very gentlemanly fellow," Autolycus laughs, "Far as I'm concerned, women are equals, no different than men, and don't get any special treatment in battle, pretty or no...Then again, it's not like you needed any--I fought at my fullest and was still defeated soundly."

*He looks overs his bruises, though he can't move enough yet to stand up.*

"I should be fine with a little rest until this swelling dies down and the pain recedes.  No permanent damage done."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Just your equal?”  Kallithyia asked curiously dryly as she aches an eyebrow and looks upon his weakened condition but she smiled as she was glad to know he wasn’t hurt, “I think I beat you more soundly than that, Autolycus.”

* Even as the Palmaid took dry potshots at him she helped him to his feet, letting his far heavier frame lean upon her lithe but surprising strong frame. *









*OOC:*


 How tall is Autolycus? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Women in general are my equals.  Those who are as skilled as you, are superior to me."

*Autolycus leans on Kalli as she manages to lift him up, but he is unable to keep his feet unaided, still on the edge of unconsciousness for the moment.*

(OOC: He's 6'3'')[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’ll keep that in my but being viewed as an equal is all that a request,”  Kallithyia says with a reassuringly smile even though she was worried about him, though only slightly as it wasn’t like she took her greatsword to his head, “Okay, Autolycus, I’m going to take you back to my room so you can rest for a bit but that’s my only intention.  Just as it should be yours, okay?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That's not necessary--you can just leave me in the crew quarters if you prefer..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I guess I could do that,”  Kallithyia admitted even though she didn’t like the idea, “but it’s late, or it seems to be, and we could wake up those sleeping…  plus I’m not trilled of the idea of going to the male crew quarters.”









*OOC:*


 Which is closer: her quarters or the male crew quarters? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, it's definitely up to you.  It just sounded a bit like you might not like having me in your room so much..."

(OOC: Kalli's room is closer)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“We’re equals remember?” though it had honesty been asked as a question Kallithyia spoke with a firmness that suggested it was anything but a question, “besides you need to recover and my room is closest.”

With that issue dealt with Kallithyia asked him questions as she began to lead him to her room, “So, Autolycus, tell me more about yourself.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"If you say so, then it is fine with me as well."

"More about me?  Well, I'm not that interesting.  Grew up in Meridian among all the different people who stop off there.  My father was a blacksmith and my mother was a soldier.  I decided to be a spelljammer when I grew up, to see all the different places there were to see.  So now that's what I'm trying to do."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Interesting, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia replied and it truly was as she thought Autolycus’ mother and the sure number of people he must have met had instilled within him the belief that male and female were equals, “have you traveled to most of the worlds you would liked to?  Isn’t it hard to leave family and friends behind?  I know for me it is.  I really do miss my sisters…”

* Kallithyia smiled sadly at the thought of her sisters still on Amaranthia that she suspected she would never see again as she opened the door to her cabin… *









*OOC:*


 I hope Aspasia isn’t waiting in there to surprise her…   Though admittedly that would be funny.

Oh and just to be untrusting: 
Ready Action: Unarmed Strike to Autolycus’ stomach if he gets fresh or tries to attack her.  





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I've gotten to see a whole bunch of different worlds.  There's some outside the Empire that I'd like to see one day--Amaranthia is one of them.  As to my family and friends...well, I've made a few friends on this ship, and I don't have too much family left.  My mother died protecting a garrison against marauding Wildspace Pirates--she held off against the attack with only a few chosen comrades long enough for the civilians, officials, and cargo to get on a ship and escape, but the pirates captured her and executed her when she refused to bow down to their captain and be his pleasure slave.  You can see a statue of her now at the restored garrison.  My father...after that, he was never the same...he was really quiet and withdrawn.  Pretty soon he got sick, and then he died...The priests couldn't cure whatever ailed him...I think perhaps it was a broken heart."

*Kalli opens the door to her cabin and half-carries Autolycus within the room.*

(OOC: You can't ready an action outside of combat.  There have been several threads about that in the rules forum, actually.  She can just roll initiative and unarmed strike him if it comes up)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s an understandable reaction, though rare amongst my people I’ve known True Sisters who have responded as your dad did,”  Kallithyia nodded as she spoke softly and respectfully, it hadn’t been easy for Kallithyia to watch from afar and she couldn’t imagine how troubling it would have been for Autolycus to watch a love one suffer like that, before she spoke highly and reverence of his mother’s actions as they had left her in awe, “your mother most have been a very noble and wonderfully spirited woman.  I cannot imagine how proud you are of her, Autolycus, her actions and sacrifice made her a true hero of your empire.”

* Kallithyia continued to half carry the dazed man to her bed were she helps him to sit on the edge of the bed so he can relax... *









*OOC:*


 Oh, that’s nice to know but I was really just being silly.    Anyhow, I think got an idea were this conversation/relationship is going you “mean ole” DM you.  Hopefully Kallithyia’s words will bring it about…  

Simply put:  Men are often attracted to woman who remind them of there mother, I would have to assume Kallithyia would be a reminder for a warrior mom, but Autolycus is mad at his mother for not submitting, which means that he will actually admire/be attracted to Kallithyia for doing so.  Of course Kallithyia has her heart set on someone else, which means we have a nice love triangle developing. (or could be if I’m right) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes...she is quite a hero to the empire, and I respect her greatly for her courage and determination...though sometimes, I will admit that my heart has wished that she could have stayed alive and safe...at home with her family.  I'm sure that my father would have stayed healthy as well if she was at his side," he speaks softly as Kalli slides him onto the edge of the bed, where he falls sideways and prone onto the soft cushions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia leans over the prone Autolycus and shakes him roughly in worry. *

“Autolycus?” she asks her tone and features full of worry and concern, “are you alright?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Kalli finds that he has fallen unconscious, but his life is not in any danger.  He seems to have been exerting himself just to stay conscious so he could talk to Kalli and help bring himself to a more convenient location to collapse.  In a few hours, he'll be back up and good as new, if still aching a bit.*

(OOC: Nice untrained Heal roll  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia smiled softly in relief and wonderment as she looked down upon the unconscious auto, even a male could look peaceful in her sleep…  She watched him for a few seconds to make sure everything was indeed okay with him before she struggled with freeing him from both his armor and his clothes. *









*OOC:*


 I feel like she stayed at a holiday inn last night…  

Oh, and though it would leave her a little unnerved she struggles with all of his clothes… underwear included.





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*His breathing seems normal and peaceful, rhythmic.  Kalli sets to work on removing his armour and clothes.  The breastplate takes a full minute to doff, but she strips off his clothes easily, leaving him with only the softness of the bed against his muscular frame.*

(OOC: Wait, she's taking off all his underwear too?  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Bothered and, though she was to proud of a warrior to admit it, scared by what auto’s full nakedness displayed kalli moved quickly to hide its presence by pulling the sheet up and over it… * 

* Feeling that there was little more she could do for him Kalli left the room, and was very glad to do so since there was now a naked man in her room, and went off to look for Aspasia.  She wished for a true healer to look in upon him plus kalli wanted to make sure that things between Aspasia and her were truly okay. * 









*OOC:*


 Yeah, so was he like excited or what?  (J/K) [/OCC]













*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kalli looks around the ship a bit, but she can't find Aspasia.  Eventually, she finds Aspasia sleeping in the women's quarters.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia frowns for only a second before she shook the healer awake…  As the ships primary source of healing and moral Kallithyia suspected that this wouldn’t be unusual. *

“Aspasia?”  Kallithyia said softly, “please wake up, fairest healer, someone could be in need of aid.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Huh...wha...?" Aspasia mumbles as Kalli shakes her, then yawns deeply as her eyes flutter open, "Oh, Kalli... she yawns again, "Is there an emergency?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t know,” Kallithyia admitted softly, “I have an unconscious male in my bed and while I think he will be okay I’m not the expert you are…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Unconscious you say?  In your bed" Aspasia yawns again, "I don't know what man on this ship would stoop so low, but he deserves to feel the ache tomorrow if he tried that..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No!  You miss understand, Aspasia,” Kallithyia pleaded as she shook the healer one more time, “we were sparring and I got a shot in that knock him to the ground.  He seemed fine, just a little woozy, so I figured he just needed to sit and relax so I carried him to my room but when he sat on the bed he just collapsed unconscious…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Ohhh, well that's not what it sounded like.  In that case, it sounds like he's fine, but I'd better check to make sure he doesn't have a concussion."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia says as she waits for the healer to get dressed, “but what exactly did I sound like to you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well..." Aspasia replies while quickly pulling on a skimpy nightdress, "I assumed you would never voluntarily bring a man there yourself, so I thought he...came in uninvited and pestered you until you knocked him out."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, I see” Kallithyia said a little surprised by the thought process before speaking firmly on the issue, “well, Aspasia, if a man came in my room uninvited, unwelcome, and pestered me in the manner you suggest he wouldn’t be needing a healer’s aid…”

* Kallithyia averted her eyes from Aspasia’s pleasing form as she waiting patiently for the healer to gather her needed supply… *  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I'm going to hope you mean that you would kick him out of your room without hurting him too much, but somehow, I'm getting a different vibe...Please don't kill anyone Kalli..." Aspasia finishes gathering her supplies and follows after Kalli towards the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I trust that you’ve never been raped, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia answered, “but don’t worry my hope is never to have to kill a man for trying…  Sound fair enough?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia nods.*

"I understand, Kalli...And yes, you're right.  No one would try to rape a priestess of Vynerys for many reasons, not the least of which is the vengeance of the goddess..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I hope her ways are as painful and fatal as my own,” Kallithyia said coldly as led the priestess through the corridors to her room before changing the subject, “I did miss not finding you in my bed when I came back from my exercises and sparring.  To be honest, Aspasia, it wasn’t because I was half carrying a near unconscious man in my arms either…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Vynerys's wrath is much more creative...remember she has domain over beauty, love, and lust...What she gives, she can take away."

"Well, you didn't seem to want me there, and I'm supposed to stay somewhere where I'm readily available in case of an emergency anyway..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see, well I’ve found out males can still be troublesome after there lustful object has been forcefully removed so I think I will stick to my plan to kill any of those foolish enough to try,” Kallithyia admitted without humor, her memories made it all but impossible to find humor, before she looked towards the healer remorsefully, “I am sorry that I gave that impression but I do understand why you chose not to stay…  I would not have been good company.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"It's not just that...it would have been a reminder of my failure..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Your failure?”  Kallithyia asked fiercely before retorting hand on the knob to her cabin, “it’s is Catullus who failed us but he did show me the errors of my way.   He is a man and I’m not suppose to share myself with him…  I was weak and foolish in my desires for my tortures rape to have meant anything other than I was a failure as a warrior…  I’ve since come to realize that I was indeed a failure as a warrior and have redoubled my efforts to become a true warrior of my people.”

* The Palmaid waited for her words to be acknowledged before she opened the door. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"And that right there is my failure.  You were not wrong before..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well fate would suggest otherwise,” Kallithyia said as she opened the door, “but I am sorry I disappoint you.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Aspasia shakes her head in disagreement and then looks inside the room.*

"Oh, that's Autolycus, is it?  He's a sweetie, but what are all his clothes doing on the ground?  If I didn't know better..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You have good eyes, fairest healer,” Kallithyia answers for the man was, after all, covered with a blanket and his clothes were piled in the corner,  “we nymphs prefer to sleep in the nude whenever possible and though it was a struggle on my part for even though he was unconscious his body was lustful I did my best to make him comfortable,” Kallithyia looked towards the healer slightly irritated that she would think she coupled with Autolycus, “but that doesn’t meant I pleasured him in any way shape or form, okay, fairest Aspasia?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh yes, I know that.  That's why I said if I didn't know better.  He wouldn't have stripped down that much himself though, so I knew it was you.  Praetorian men like to sleep in a light undergarment, as they are more shy and bashful in that way than Nymphs."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Interesting but his naked form didn’t seem bashful or shy to me…”  Kallithyia admitted as they moved to the unconscious man’s side, her worry was obvious as she spoke, “is he okay?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Sure, he'll be fine.  He's just a little beat up, looks like blunt trauma causing a minor blackout.  He'll be awake in a few hours, or I could even wake him up right now with Vynerys's healing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Only you could know where Vynerys’ healing would best serve the ship,”  Kallithyia admitted with a relieved smile, “but I did pull him away from other work when I asked him to spar with me and I would hate for him to get in trouble for abandoning his work.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I could probably spare one.  If not, you could always fill in for him for a while, if you're up for it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]Kallithyia looked sheepishly at the healer, “I have no idea what sort of work he was doing…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, his job is usually to hoist the sails and keep them going in the right direction to take advantage of the Celestial Wind in this Sphere.  There's usually a few people working on that at any one time, so you wouldn't have to do it alone."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]  “Well, I have no place to sleep with him here,”  Kallithyia admitted before looking towards the healer,  “I will work the sails while he rests here if you work them with me…  I don’t share a common language with alot of the crew and as a whole I do not trust males…  Which admittedly is just asking for a misunderstanding to happen…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well...I'd best get back to sleep, actually...I need my rest if I'm to be ready for my duties on the morrow.  Besides, look at me.  Like most Kyprians and unlike the usual Praetorians,this body is built for love, not hard labour.  Perhaps you could ask Lavinia or one of the other women."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Or you could just cast the spell, Aspasia,” Kallithyia said as she shook her head in mild annoyance, “I'm not going to wake another female in the hopeful effort they shared a common language with me to only then ask them if they would like to help me work on the sails...” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, I didn't expect you to wake someone up--that would be rude.  I meant you could ask one of the women who is still on duty now."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know two women on this ship, Aspasia,”  Kallithyia said with a hint of annoyance as she tried to understand why Aspasia was making something so easy so difficult, “Lavinia, who is asleep and you.  I’m not going to walk around asking the few woman who are awake right now if they will help me cover for the duties of some male when they already have duties of their own to perform.  Autolycus is obviously under your care now, he should be excused from his work but if he’s not we can talk to Catullus or Tiberius in the morning.  I’ll sleep in your bunk and you can sleep here with Autolycus since that sort of thing obviously doesn’t bother you.  I will of course come and wake you up if someone comes looking for you…  Deal?”









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia is rather annoyed about the "My body is meant for loving not hard labor" comment...  





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"He isn't going to be excused from his duties just because he decided it would be a good idea to spar against you until he was unconscious.  If you'd like him to be able get some rest now, you'll fill in for him.  Otherwise, I'll cast a healing spell, and we can send him back to work right away.  Just let me know which one, and I'll do it."

(OOC: It's true, though.  Aspasia is a priestess, not a Templar.  She doesn't do the fighting thing)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]I’ve already requested you to cast the spell,”  Kallithyia replied bluntly before catching her anger and replying more polite and softly, “but, yes *please* cast the spell.”









*OOC:*


 Oh I didn’t say it wasn’t true but that doesn’t mean that Kallithyia cannot lose respect for the healer by not stepping in to fill a duty or by sweating with the rest of her crew (in a nonsexual manner) to help form an adhesive whole.  Kallithyia believes that Aspasia considering herself above much of the crew now. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Actually, you did _not_ already request me to cast the spell.  It seemed like you might have wanted him to rest, but if not, I suppose I'll have to convert one of my spells into healing so he can go back to work."

*Aspasia leans over Autolycus and a warm rosy light envelops her as she plants a kiss on his lips.  Suddenly, the bruises start to fade until all of his pain and wounds are completely gone, and his eyes flutter open a minute later.*

"Kal...Aspasia?

"You're all better now," Aspasia yawns, "Looks like my work here is done."

*And she heads out to go back to sleep.*

(OOC: She doesn't think she's better--just different.  And she might have answered differently if she weren't so completely exhausted.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“Yes, I imagine it is,” Kallithyia replied tartly even as she bite her tongue as not to suggest that she perform her other useful skill since Autolycus was already naked, “and thank you for doing so, Aspasia.” 

* Kallithyia waited for the door to close to signal that the healer was truly gone before she addressed the man that laid in her bed. *

“Do you feel better, Autolycus?” the Palmaid asked shyly, “I didn’t mean to cause you so much harm…  I hope you will forgive me.”









*OOC:*


 How much time has passed since Autolycus stopped performing his duties to spar with Kallithyia? 





[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm feeling much better now, Kallithyia.  Thanks to you and Aspasia for healing me.  And it was no trouble--I've had my fair share of aches and pains in my day...There's nothing to forgive."

"Wait...why am I naked!?"

(OOC: About 20 minutes)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good, I’m glad to hear it,”  Kallithyia said as she offered a small smile but one that wavered when he talked about his nakedness, “because you fell asleep, Autolycus, and nymphs don’t sleep in clothes if we don’t have to but don’t worry it won’t happen again as Aspasia informed me that Praetorian males prefer to sleep in a light undergarment…”

* Kallithyia paused long enough to find this light undergarment from the pile on the floor and to hand it to Autolycus with a small apologetic smile. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Autolycus blushes as he tries to put his undergarments on under the sheets.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Uhm,” Kallithyia says as she tries to think of something to fill the silence, unfortunately it was the nymph in her that thought of something to say first,  “Autolycus, I think you might as well get dressed outside of the covers, first you look just silly in your clumsiness and second, I did undress you so I’ve already seen you naked…”  Kallithyia eyes went wide in worry as her cheeks blushed profusely,  “unless of course you trying to hide something from me…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Don't worry, Kallithyia.  It would not be proper to be lustful towards a woman simply for her great beauty if the attention is unwanted, and so that I shall not do." Autolycus replies, as he finally finishes clothing himself under the sheets

"There, all done.  No need to worry, Kallithyia."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I thought you said you where only admiring my sword play, Autolycus?” Kallithyia replied coyly as she continued to watch him struggle to dress himself only to smile when he finished, “I guess I should offer my gratitude for such a noble gesture…  So thank you, Autolycus.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You're right, I was only admiring your swordplay.  It would be rude to admire a lady's beauty without her permission."

"Ah, there's no need to thank me, m'lady Kallithyia.  What did I do that was such a noble gesture?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You hid your lustful thing from me knowing it would bother me to see it,”  Kallithyia replied honestly and though she had been smiling it faded as she continued, “but then you went and lied to me and that’s not very noble at all, now is it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Why do you say I lied?  I'm afraid I take offense at that.  That's certainly not a very polite thing to say to someone, particularly when he is being honest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would prefer that you not take offense to it, Autolycus, as I didn’t mean any,” Kallithyia said honestly, “but I also suspect that if you removed your pants that your admiration for me, and not my sword play, would be very evident,” as much as the topic bother her Kallithyia grin reassuringly,  “or am I wrong?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well...My respect for you as a person outweighs my regard for your beauty, though I won't deny that you are truly beautiful...But I won't think of you in that way if you don't want me to, as I know it would upset you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia blushed at his praise of for her beauty before smile shyly and reply truthfully, “in ways it does bother me, Autolycus, but I do realize that I need to be more accepting of these feelings if I’m ever to truly accept what happened to me…  Now as long as you can accept that more than likely nothing will ever happen between us I will not be upset at you for looking on and admiring my beauty…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well...okay.  I had already taken that to be a foregone conclusion, so I guess I will take you up on your offer.  After all, you are a remarkable beauty."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Just remarkably?” Kallithyia says with an arched eyebrow, “I almost feel hurt…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I suppose I could pontificate about your divine beauty at great length, but I wasn't sure if that would disturb you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, to be honest, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia grinned at her surprise, “my sisters and I use to go in great lengths about each other beauty so I don’t believe it would disturb me as I’m beginning to see you first as a person and as a male second…  Would you like to try?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, okay.  I'll try.  But I'm not so eloquent, so it probably won't be as pretty as when your sisters said it.  Let's see...your eyes are brilliant green pools that sparkle like emeralds...uhh...your hair is long and soft, green like the leaves in spring, and it sways behind your back when you are in motion.  Your form is at once both lushly curved and fully muscled, and watching you move as you fight is like watching a goddess exuberant at play, fully confident in herself and masterful at her art..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Actually you did quite well, Autolycus,” Kallithyia replies honestly as she nods thankfully while blushes fully and smiles curiously, “but now I truly wonder if the ‘form of this goddess’ distracted you when I delivered the ‘killing blow’ to your chest?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, I didn't let it...a warrior has to learn to remove all distractions in battle so she can fight with all her concentration and skill."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Quoting your mother there?” Kallithyia asked with an arched eyebrow as she stifled her laughter.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"How could you tell?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“Cause you said she instead of he, her instead of him, and, well, it wasn’t to long ago you laid naked in my bed,” Kallithyia started laughing unable to contain herself, “and you would have to be the oddest shaped, not to mention the flattest, woman I have ever met if you where truly a female!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Umm, yeah.  I'm definitely not a woman," Autolycus agrees sheepishly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Not your not,”  Kallithyia aggress with a small smile that turned larger, he wasn’t and she was enjoying her time with him, but it quickly disappeared as she remembers, “Oh!  Your work!  Autolycus, I have no idea how far behind I’ve made you!  You took about a 20 minute nap so you might want to check in?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh--right!  I need to get back to that...but, hey!  I'm enjoying talking with you Kalli.  You're a fun person.  Want to come out and do some work with me?  We can talk as we go, and it's good exercise."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I was going to suggest that,” Kallithyia nodded in agreement while a large smiled graced her pretty features, “I don’t want you over taxing yourself considering we just sparred and Aspasia said it was hard work so it’s just what my body needs right now.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, it's certainly hard work, but you're a strong woman, so I know you can handle it.  Shall we go?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, lets go.”  Kalli grins and waits for Autolycus to lead the way, “Maybe it will even be good fun.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Autolycus leads Kalli up to the deck, where they work the sails together for several hours, chatting and laughing a bit as they do, but mostly working hard and sweating, enjoying the physical activity.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*After a restful sleep full of pleasant dreams of love and joy, with Claudia by his side, Tiberius eventually awakens.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia laughed jolly and it was obvious she truly enjoyed herself as she let Auto lead her away from his assigned duties. *

“So how did I do for my first day on the job?” Kallithyia asked curiously. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You did very well indeed!" Autolycus replies with a smile, "You may not have the musculature of some of the big Praetorian men, but you have so much stamina and energy, and a passion that drives you onward, to the point where I think you were a more useful partner on the sails than any of them would be."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Surprised by his dreams, Tiberius rolls out of bed wishing he was blessed with Claudia’s company in the flesh. Knowing she’s far out of reach though and that he has no access to his favourite baths, he makes do with the memories of the dream and the facilities at hand. Washing with a basin of water before dressing in his everyday clothes, he finally buckles his sword belt around his waist before heading out of his cabin to the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius heads to the galley, where he sees a few of the crew eating some bread and vegetables.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Plus far more to look at, right Auto?”  Kallithyia asked with a grin before her curiosity got the better of her, “so where are you leading me to partner?” [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Making his way to the serving area, Tiberius takes a good portion of what’s available and a mug of water, before finding an unoccupied table where he may eat his morning repast quitely as he mulls over the dreams.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Just back belowdecks.  It's almost time for me to go to sleep, and so I thought I would drop you off at your room on the way?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius eats some bread and fairly fresh vegetables at the table, sipping his water as he ponders his dreams.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Hmm, I must thank Aspasia sometime today, her plea to the goddess certainly worked...I haven’t had dreams like that in the longest time..._

*Finishing up, he returns his empty dishes before heading out on deck, passing through the helm chambre on his way as he’d at least like to meet the other pilot.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh!  In that case why don’t you come in?  My bed must be twice as big as yours, Autolycus,” Kallithyia smiled cautiously, “I can trust you, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*As Tiberius passes through the helm chambre, he sees a rather puny-looking man, by Praetorian standards, sitting in the helm, with a sallow complexion and a focused gaze.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, you can certainly trust me, but...uhhh....I don't know...I think I may be a bit too shy to sleep with a girl like that..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Deciding not to interrupt the man, as he seems very focused on his task, Tiberius continues on to the deck unless the man queries his presence there.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*The man doesn't seem to notice, so Tiberius heads up on deck, where he sees the crew working to keep the ship sailing at maximal efficiency.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Having found no-one he knows to speak with, though he expects at least Aspasia and Calpurnia are asleep, Tiberius begins his morning calisthenics in a clear space on the deck.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*As Tiberius completes his calisthenic exercises, he notices Catullus coming up from belowdecks, yawning as he gazes into the distance as if he can guage their location from the stars themselves.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Good morning Catullus,” Tiberius says energetically, as he completes a few final stretches.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Good morning Tiberius--did your first night of the trip pass well?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Far better than I expected actually, very pleasant dreams indeed,” Tiberius replies smiling, “How was the night for you Catullus?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, Kallithyia is having issues, but thinking of my Lynestra, I still managed to have a great day, thank you.  So, got any plans for the day?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“A few things, though nothing right now as I imagine Aspasia and Calpurnia are still asleep...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Yes, you're probably right--those two have a lot of work, and so they are asleep for more off-duty hours than not, usually."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well they both went to bed after I retired for the evening, Calpurnia I know had a few more hours of helm duty left at least. So I’m free for the time being...did you have anything you wished to discuss, about Kallithyia perhaps or did you have something else in mind?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I mostly just came over to say good morning and such...as for Kallithyia...she still is reeling from the psychological anguish of her captivity, I think.  Hopefully she'll be a bit more stable soon."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, we can only hope Kallithyia recovers sooner rather than later. I wouldn’t like her to leave the empire in this state, as I’d be very concerned at what she might do. Ah, well then I won’t hold you up Catullus...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see, Autolycus, well I would never force you to do something you don’t wish to so forget I mentioned it,” Kallithyia couldn’t help but smile at Autolycus' awkwardness, it made her at ease, “would you like to spar again by chance?”









*OOC:*


 Fine you don’t want to sleep with me…  I just beat the dog poo out of you.   (Okay, that’s not really what Kallithyia is thinking.  She is looking for more activates for them to share.





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Very well then--catch you later, Tiberius!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I'd love to, but I think I'm a bit too tired to take another beating like that right now--how about tomorrow?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“How about we grapple for it?  First pin wins,”  Kallithyia grinned wickedly, “If I win we spar and if you win we do whatever you wish to do?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I'm sort of getting the feeling that that might not be a good idea--I think I know who'd win that sort of contest hands down.  Besides, I really should get some sleep."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, fine, just leave me, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia pouted with her full lips and crossed her arms across her ample chest, she look more like Seelie princess than a Conacian Warrior in such a posse, “you just go to bed and leave me to my boredom.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, when you put it that way, it makes me feel really bad about it...but I've been awake for so long, I'm not sure how much longer I can keep my eyes open...maybe if we do something that isn't too strenuous for a little while?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Great!  I would like that alot, Autolycus,” Kallithyia said with huge grin as she started guiding, if not dragging, the young man back to her cabin, “is there anything you would like to do or would you just like to talk some more?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, do you know how to play any of the Praetorian strategy-board games?  We could try one of those."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Actually, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia admitted, “I don’t think I’ve ever seen one before…”









*OOC:*


 Let me know if that’s a lie. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"All right, then--would you like to learn, then?"

(OOC: It's certainly possible that she hasn't, or she may have seen them but not realised what they were)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sure, why not!”  Kallithyia replied as she stopped, “where do we need to go, Autolycus?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I'll go get one of them out of storage, and we can go to your room then if you want to play."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sounds good to me,” Kallithyia grinned as she waited for auto to lead the way even though she knew where they were going, “so what’s the strategy to this game?  Do we face off in combat?” Kallithyia couldn’t help but be excited by that idea…









*OOC:*


 You can summarize if you wish to…  I’m not sure how much of this board game you have planned out. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, that's basically how it goes, yes--except we have a whole squadron for combat instead of just one on one.  There's a few different games, but I figured we'd start with the simplest one to begin--we just set up the basic 64-square board with our sixteen pieces in the back two rows.  I'll just bring all the sets, but I have a feeling I know which squadron you'll prefer."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Have a good day Catullus!”

*As Catullus leaves, Tiberius begins to wander around the deck, chatting with the crew and praising their superb work at keeping the ship running at peak efficiency.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sounds intriguing,” Kallithyia grinned curiously, “but just how do you know which set I will like best, Autolycus?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*The crew seems to take well to Tiberius's praise, and they're happy to chat with him for a bit about the journey or themselves.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Because one of them is the legendary warrior from Gyaros's ancient history, Camilla, and her all-female warband," Autolycus replies with a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sounds like my type of warriors,” Kallithyia admitted, “but if I chose them and lost because I was learning the game I would feel much shame so it might be best if I play with another set.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, I see, well that's fine too--you can switch to them later if you like."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I might just do that,”  Kallithyia nodded in agreement, “what set will you use, Autolycus?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Finding it much like the situation he is used to in the armies of the empire, he asks the crew their names, learns a little about each of them, and jokes with them, building a sense of camaraderie.*

OOC: I don’t know whether you want to play this all out or just gloss over it as it seems like a lot of work for you if we go with the former. Anyway whatever you decide I’ll play along.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I'll let you choose first, but I'll probably just use the basic Praetorian warband so that you can learn to play against a standard opponent."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius chats with the crew for a while to foster camaraderie.  Eventually, he has talked with everyone on the deck.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh?  So the different sets have different rules?”  Kallithyia asked even more curious than before,  “What can all-female warband do that the others cannot?”









*OOC:*


 I am daring Auto to say cooking and/or cleaning. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Having talked with everyone on deck, Tiberius heads belowdecks again to see if anyone is about or if he can find something else to do.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, each type of piece has different movement patterns and attacks, and some of them have other useful abilities.  Camilla's warband is very manoeuvrable and Camilla herself is very powerful, for instance."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Belowdecks, Tiberius finds that most of the people are sleeping.  However, he does notice Kallithyia and a Praetorian man taking something out of storage.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Walking over, he speaks to the Praetorian, nodding his head in greeting to Kallithyia when he does so.*

In High Praetorian (and then Low Praetorian if he doesn’t speak the first)
[SBLOCK]“What’s that you’ve got there, friend?”[/SBLOCK]

*Tiberius asks he looks to see what it is they are taking out of storage.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,”  Kallithyia wasn’t so sure what to think of that, the game seemed rather complex, “well I just might have to take them after all…  What does your set do well at?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli](OOC: You can read unleashed's last SBLOCK)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Mine are slower, but even the lower pieces are strong on the defense," Autolycus replies to Kalli.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Kallithyia returns the nod with one of her own before she begins searching her surroundings more actively than before. 









*OOC:*


 I do not think that Kallithyia and Tiberius share a common language but let me know if I am wrong.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Praetorian]"Oh, hello there sir.  I'm Autolycus, this is Kallithyia, and we're just getting a Marticrux board and some pieces for a game."[/SBLOCK]

*Autolycus replies to Tiberius.*


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

In Praetorian
[SBLOCK]“Ah so I see, well met Autolycus. I already know Kallithiya though it seems we don’t share a common language. Could you ask if I might watch you play, perhaps I could also learn the language you communicate in as I find it troublesome to require an interpreter all the time.“[/SBLOCK]

*Tiberius replies to Autolycus.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Praetorian]"I will ask her, m'lord."[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Vaerysh]"Kallithyia, he wants to know if he can watch us play.  I should tell him no, right?  Also, he would like to learn Vaerysh."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia rapidly replied back, paused, and then spoke some more while the whole time she watch Tiberius. *

RA: [SBLOCK]“Yes, if that is your preference, Auto, or I could watch the two of you play, but I have no desire to lose and look silly in front of him…” Kallithyia paused and then quickly added, “them him Vaerysh is a good language and I have hopes of learning his language too.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Autolycus nods to Kallithyia, then turns to Tiberius.*

[SBLOCK=Praetorian]"She's just learning, so she says she's too nervous to have you watching her.  She says that Vaerysh is a good language, and she has hopes of learning our language too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

In Praetorian
[SBLOCK]“Okay, well you two go and enjoy your game then.”[/SBLOCK]

*Tiberius replies, before he starts looking through the storage area himself.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

*Autolycus replies to Kalli.* 

[SBLOCK=Vaerysh]"He told us to enjoy our game."[/SBLOCK]

*As he leads Kalli out of the storage area.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* The Palmaid looks at Tiberius once more and then turns to leave with Autolycus. *

RA: [sblock]“He didn’t want to play against you?”  Kallithyia asked curiously once they where alone again, “If so that was very rude of him... [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I'll play against him later.  Right now, I'm teaching you, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius sees a bunch of nondistinct crates around the room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“True,” Kallithyia replied not sure if she was getting a straight answer or not, “and I did say which ever you preferred was fine with me but I would like to know exactly what was said…”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius searches through the crates for something to occupy himself.*

OOC: Well that was helpful, he see’s crates. I expected more of a list of what he found to occupy himself.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I told him you were just learning and you would be nervous about losing in front of him, so he said he understood, and to enjoy our game."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I wish you hadn’t told him that, Auto,” Kallithyia admitted in soft dismay, “I do not wish to appear weak…  Appearing weak is just as bad as truly being weak and bad stuff happens when you’re weak.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
(OOC: Well it's storage--that's what's there  You have to check inside the crates to find stuff )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I think exactly what I said is that it would be more difficult to learn with him around, as having onlookers makes people nervous."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]OOC: Well you might want to respond to post #172 then as that's what he's doing, but I thought 'looking *through* the storage area' initially was enough to insinuate he'd look inside crates, chests, etc. :\ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well I guess that’s not so bad, Autolycus,” Kallithyia admitted goodheartedly, “so I will only pin you for a five count as punishment, deal?”  









*OOC:*


 Our we there yet? (Yet as in Kallithyia’s Cabin) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Inside the crates, Tiberius sees various things, including dried food, weapons, and trade goods, as well as useful things for the ship like soap, rope, lanterns, spare material for repairing the sail, and of course all the favourite Praetorian strategy-board games, though the sets here are fairly simple compared to some Tiberius has seen.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I guess I can't stop you, but I'd rather you not--I'm too tired to fight back right now.  Wouldn't you rather learn how to play the game instead?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t know,”  Kallithyia says as she ponders it all for a few seconds, “I guess it sort of depends if your ticklish or not…  So are you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Seeing if he can find another Marticrux board and two sets of pieces (if not he’ll take something else). Tiberius takes the game to the galley and sets it up, playing both sides if no-one is around or asks to play to while away some time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, in all honesty, I must admit that I am.  Are you going to use that against me, Kallithyia?" Autolycus asks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius takes a Marticrux board to the galley and begins to play the game with himself.  Eventually, he attracts the attention of one of the crewmen, who offers to play against him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, it’s always more fun to play against someone,” Tiberius says, resetting the pieces, “Which set do you want?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I might,”  Kallithyia admitted with a wickedly grin, “I was always known amongst my sisters as the one who liked to tickle but, first, I will try your game like you have asked me too, deal?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I'll take Ascanius and his Dardan warband," he replies, taking that set from the box, "How about you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I guess that's better than nothing," Autolycus smiles as they step into Kalli's room, where Autolycus sets the board up on the bed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’ll take Drusus and his Iron Wolves,” Tiberius answers, taking his favourite warband.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*The two set up their warbands on the far two rows of the sixty-four square board and begin the game.  The other man makes some early headway, but Tiberius manages to keep the game under his control at all times, even if he seems to be taking a loss at the beginning, and he finishes his opponent off with a pincer attack that forks away his defenses.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well played my friend, but the field is mine this time...another game?” Tiberius asks smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*He nods, ready to set his skills against Tiberius for a rematch.*

"Same warbands?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That’s fine by me...no matter the warbands though, it should definitely be a harder fought match this time now we have an idea of how the other plays.”

OOC: Does Tiberius know this crewmember.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius hasn't seen him before--perhaps he just woke up and headed to the galley before work or he's headed off to sleep soon.*

*They play again, and this time Tiberius wins by even more.*

"Well, I know when I'm beat.  Well played."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you...sorry I forgot to ask your name, how rude of me, I’m Tiberius...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Ah.  Right.  I'm Battus.  Nice to meet you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Good to meet you too Battus, so are you on your way to bed or duty?” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Oh, it's bedtime for me--I wouldn't have risked being late if I had duty coming up."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s good to know Battus, not that I thought for a second you might be skipping duty as the professionalism of the crew on this ship is exemplary. I just thought perhaps you might have had some free time before your shift started. Since that’s not the case though, I won’t keep you from your bed any longer...I’m sure we’ll find time to play again though if you would like to.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"Well, I'm always up for a rematch, but I have a feeling that I won't be beating you anytime soon, at least not with Drusus's Iron Wolves."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You never know Battus, you may just surprise yourself. I’ve thought many times I’d never beat someone, only to find a way to circumvent their strategy.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I suppose it is possible.  There's always a chance you'll slip up, I guess, but there's not very much luck at all in Marticrux."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose you’re right, but the more you play the better you’ll get, and of course I don’t always play that warband.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, yes, but the same of course goes for you as well."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I hope so, for I like losing as little as the next man, but you never know...”

*Tiberius says with a grin, as he packs away the pieces they were using.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Battus shrugs, and he shakes Tiberius's hand as he heads off to sleep.*

"Yes, I suppose you don't."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Goodnight Battus, pleasant dreams.”

*Tiberius calls after the man as he heads off to his bunk. Packing up the board and the pieces he returns them to the storage area, before heading to his cabin to pick up his armour, shield, and lance for a weapon drill on deck.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
*Tiberius returns the game board and pieces, then retrieves his armaments and begins to drill.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia watched Autolycus set up the board with a look of fascination but soon her attention turned to the different sets.  Some she just looked at while others she picked up looked over with greater interest. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Seems I’m travelling on some sort of ghost ship at this hour of the day, unless I’m abovedecks._

*Drilling with his lance first, Tiberius moves to his short sword, and finally his dagger, incorporating shield strikes and shield rushes with each weapon, as well as some devastating strikes that may well shear through more than one man.*

OOC: Guess we’d better stop here for the time being, don’t want to get too far ahead, plus I’m goin to bed.   Time check please. I’d guess he’s been up about 3-4 hours at the end of his drills. Sound about right?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
(OOC: Yes, that's correct on the time --G'night)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Kallithyia looks at all the sets of pieces, seeing a bunch of different themed groups, including the fierce looking spear-maidens of Camilla's warband.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia returns all the pieces, even the fierce spear maidens, back to their proper place, or at least where she found them, as she patiently waited for Autolycus to finish setting the game up. *

* The Palmaid smiled curiously as she watched for him... * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, I've already set up the board," Autolycus explains, "At least as much as possible without the pieces.  Next, I need you to pick your pieces so I can set them up too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[sblock]“Oh,” Kallithyia looked at the sets again, “well, Autolycus, which set is a good set for a beginner?  I would hate to make this more difficult on myself than it needs to be…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I don't know.  I would guess that any of them would be fine for a beginner, as long as your practise opponent is playing something relatively simple and takes it slowly, which I will do."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, in that cause I believe there is no reason why I shouldn’t chose the noble Camilla and her fierce spear maidens, is there?”

* Kallithyia smiled as she picks up her pieces but she only looks at the board not sure where to put them… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Alright, then let me set them up for you here in the back rows...like so...there we go.  And I'll just take the basic Praetorian squad.  Then we're all set!  Let me explain the basics--the goal of the game is to defeat the opponents leader and second-in-command, the commanders.  If you do that, you win.  Also, there's a few other ways to win, like if you destroy all the opponent's army except one commander while retaining both of your own, which is useful against some of the tougher commanders, like Camilla.  If both players are down to only their commanders in equal numbers, it is a draw.  The basic game involves alternating between players who each move a piece across the board based on its movement pattern and optionally attack another piece.  Most pieces can only attack by moving into the defender's space, but some can attack from afar, depending on weapons.  Each piece has attack and defense scores--Attack scores sometimes vary based on positioning, and defense scores are different for ranged attacks and are always lower for being attacked from the side or behind.  If the attacker's attack score is higher than the defender's defense, the defender is destroyed, and the attacker can move into the spot unless she was attacking from range.  Some pieces have a counterattack that might destroy them both by letting the defender also attack the attacker, though this can be negated by another ability that lets a piece strike first--for instance, Camilla is particularly deadly because she has both a counterattack and a quick strike, so if you want to attack her, you need to not only have a better attack score than her defense but also a better defense than her attack or she will kill you first--unless you attack her from range, of course."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia replied after intently listening to auto’s instructions, it was after all a tactical game of war and she wanted to prove herself as worthy warrior, “how do I know who is stronger and weaker than my own pieces or am I at a disadvantage because I don’t have the pieces memorized like you?”  









*OOC:*


 So do you have this game made up or is this all spur of the moment?  It seems like chess, checkers, and magic. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, some of the fancy sets have them all written out on the figure's base, but with these, we've gotta remember them.  What I can do is write you out all of them on some papyrus if you like, and you'll have them all handy for reference.  What do you think?"

(OOC: I have the basic rules made up, though I haven't actually statted out the pieces fully or anything.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Autolycus, that would be nice,”  Kallithyia admitted with a grin as she waited for him to write out the game's information for her, “is there anything else I should know before we start? ”









*OOC:*


 Cool.  I wasn’t sure if you where wanting to test something or not.  We can play or skip if you prefer.  Though I would be lying if I didn’t have something planned.  Kalli’s got an idea or two to distract Auto from his game. (Without getting naked or threatening him with harm…  )





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, the movement can be complicated--for instance, most pieces cannot move through allies' spaces, though almost all of yours can...but I'll write that all out for you."

*He finishes writing eventually.*

"There!  Let's start with a few simple moves for practise, okay?"

*He leads Kalli through a few moves to help her get the hang of it, leading to fairly even gains for both sides.*

"Is it starting to make more sense?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I thank so,”  Kallithyia admitted with a nod before giving her next move considerable thought, she looks up at Autolycus for his approval after she made her move, “like so?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, very nice!--that's a good move, since it not only takes out one of my weaker pieces but also gives you a good field position to attack from the side or behind if I advance now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good, that is what I hoped for,” Kallithyia replied proudly and waited for Autolycus to start his move before asking him a question, “so, Autolycus, do you spend a lot of your time with Aspasia?”









*OOC:*


 That ought to distract him into a poor move or two. 





   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, why would you say that?" he asks curiously, his cheeks reddening at the thought as he makes his next move absent-mindedly, paying more attention to the conversation and helping Kalli learn the rules.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well,”  Kallithyia started absently as she checked her sheet and the quickly moved one of her own pieces capturing one of Autolycus’s more important units, “well because when she came to tend to your wounds she said you where such a sweetie,” she let the thought linger for a second before adding, “so…  I sort of naturally figured you where one of the men she engaged more actively…”

* Though she had smiled the whole time Kallithyia was rather surprised to learn that Autolycus hadn’t been sharing a bed with Aspasia…  The thought struck her as bizarre but she pushed it aside to concentrate on the game. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I've been with her before...most people on the ship have at least once, I think, to help ease their pain...for me, she helped me come to terms with the death of my parents.  But after that, I haven't wasted any of her time--I know she's busy."

*Autolycus uses the overextension in Kalli's troops from taking his piece to force her into a little bit of a corner while he mops up a few of her smaller pieces as he talks, but his attention seem elsewhere, so he doesn't notice that in so doing he's leaving a path for Camilla to his second-in-command.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia frowned slightly at the news, she wasn’t truly sure why, as she stared at the game notes that Autolycus had so nicely made for her, the news hadn’t rally surprised her as helping others in need was Aspasia’s job function but Autolycus blushed so fully, so completely, she was shocked that coupling with a woman would even appeal to him when tragedy struck… *

“That was truly kind of her,” Kallithyia said after double-checking Camilla’s possible relatively safety in the spot now occupied by Autolycus’ second in command, it looked safe so she moved Camilla before looking up at him with a curious smile, “but I must admit I’m rather surprised, Autolycus.  You’re so shy when it comes to women, sex, and coupling with them that I’m rather surprised that you would consider do so in a time of morning.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, no, it wasn't during the mourning period--I didn't even come to this ship until later, you see.  But I was still kind of depressed about it years later, and Aspasia says that that's unhealthy, so she helped straighten me out--Oh, nice move by the way.  I could take Camilla with my Archon and defeat her, but Camilla is the favoured devotee of our virgin goddess of the hunt, who strikes down anyone who defeats Camilla with her silver bow, causing them to die as well, so I would then lose the game."

*Instead he traps Camilla so that she can't move or take any of his troops without exposing herself to archer fire from behind, which keeps her immobile, but also safe, for the moment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That sounds like her,” Kallithyia admitted as she moved one of her weaker units forward in an effort to take out the troublesome archers, or to at least put pressure on them, “she thanks I should get back in the saddle with a man to.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Aspasia says that given time and love, all wounds will eventually heal...but we have to work them out and confront them because if we just allow them to remain, they will fester." Autolycus replies, as he uses the advance on the archers to move in and threaten Kalli's second-in command.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then I guess mine will just fester,”  Kallithyia said dryly as she moves her second in command to safety while aggressively threatening her attacker, “based upon what Aspasia believes.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Maybe...she does seem to know what she is talking about as far as psychological counseling, I guess," Autolycus replies, trapping Kalli's second-in-command piece in a fork--at best she can take one of his better pieces, the one that she threatened last turn, but either way, since it is protected now, he'll get rid of that commander, leaving his Archon and Camilla as the only two commanders on the field.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Nice move,” Kallithyia replied with a frown.

* The Palmaid meant her compliment but her competitive nature meant she was disgusted with herself as she had only one move to make… and she made that move while she ignored the talk about Aspasia and refocused on the game. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Thanks.  Just regaining my footing a bit after your early advantage," Autolycus replies with a smile, taking a weak piece of Kalli's and moving to a better position.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I think your doing more than that, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia replied with the constant frown as she moved one of her own pieces.









*OOC:*


 You have a better idea of what’s going on so I’ll be more vague with her board game actions. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I am in a bit of a tough spot because you've taken out almost all of my pieces that can defeat Camilla...I've had to box her up in there, and I have a feeling that unless I start picking up soon, this is going to be at best, for me, a draw." 

*After a few more back-and-forth moves, Autolycus only has the two archers who are blocking off Camilla, his Archon, and a Templar, while Kalli has Camilla and three spear maidens.*

"Hmm...well this is getting interesting now.  My Archon is going to have to escort the Templar down towards Camilla without it getting killed by your spear maidens."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia looked at the board curiously, she thought she understood why but she wanted to make sure, “Why is that, Autolycus?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"If I move any of the archers closer where they could get a shot, you could take them with Camilla, but if you move Camilla at all, I'll take her with the archers.  My Archon is strong enough but can't take Camilla because whoever takes her is destroyed.  Only the Templar even has any chance at all, but will have to attack from the side.  Is that what you were thinking?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, I guess that makes sense,”  Kallithyia says plotting her next move.









*OOC:*


 Does Kallithyia have any range fighters that can take the templar out or the archers?  (If she does have range attackers do they have the same range of the archers or are they different? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
(OOC: They all died   She has three basic melee spear maidens, and that's it, and he only has those two archers, the Archon, and the Templar)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK] 







*OOC:*


 Okay.  If he sees content to leave the archers behind and out of the fight than kalli will withdrawn her spear maidens and have them join up with Camellia.  Her hopes are for a melee battle but if he willing to use them she will try to take them out with her normal spear maidens without putting Camellia in danger. 






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*As Kalli takes her move, Autolycus obliges by changing the archer's formation slightly, allowing him to eliminate two of the three spear maidens, though Camilla is able to escape and mop up the archers in the process, leaving two pieces for each player.*

"Hmm....interesting play.  This is going to be close.  It could go either way, but I think a draw is most likely now.  Remember that it's a draw when we each only have one piece left, and either of us can call a draw if the other has only one piece left, so you need to keep that spear maiden alive."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m not sure how a game of war could go down to a draw as it should be to the death or till one surrenders,” Kallithyia admitted with a tense smile, “so how about we bet something to make it more interesting with the clause we grapple for true winner if the games comes down to a draw…  best two out of three falls, deal?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, no need to worry Kallithyia--the draw is called a 'Sealed Fate' because it is to the death--as a draw of that sort means both commanders perish in a one-on-one fight."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“As they should,” Kallithyia nodded firmly, “but we are simple players of a board game.  How will we know who truly won if we leave it at a draw?  I sill suggest grapping, two out of three pins, but what do you have in mind, Autolycus?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Grappling doesn't make any sense in conjunction with a strategy-board game--a rematch at Marticrux would be more appropriate...Besides, if you have learned how to play, then the game was a success--it doesn't matter who wins or loses.  We're playing to learn not to win, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Heh.  Oh yeah,” Kallithyia replied as she tried to hide her competitive streak with some embarrassment, “I guess I forgot that, Autolycus.”

* Kallithyia moved Camilla, keeping the spear maiden in reserve, but she kept enough distance that Autolycus wouldn’t be able to attack her on his next turn as she hoped to be able to pick off one of his pieces the next round. *

“Autolycus?”  she asked curiously when Autolycus was about to complete the move her had contemplated, “why is it you would couple with Aspasia but be unwilling to share a bed with me?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, with Aspasia it was more that she offered to heal me before I knew what I was getting into...but I think the main difference is that I know that you don't want to be with me as a woman, so because of that I regard you differently, kind of like a friend...or maybe a sister is a better analogy: if my sister was a beautiful woman, I would be uncomfortable sleeping in bed with her because she was my sister, and I don't think of her that way..." Autolycus makes his move as he looks at the board, "Careful there--my Templar and Archon both have enough frontal defense that you will have to attack from the side or behind or else it won't work, even with Camilla.  And the spear maiden can only take the Archon from behind."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So you would share a bed with your sister if she was ugly?” Kallithyia replied a little dispointed in Autolycus, “that seems…  I don’t know wrong.”

* Kallithyia moved Camilla trying her damndest to do as Autolycus had suggested. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"No, that is not what I meant, although I would certainly be more uncomfortable if she was more beautiful than I would be if she was ugly.  The more beautiful, the more feminine, you see, and that furthers the cognitive dissonance in my fundamental concepts--in other words, it is easier to regard a woman as a totally nonsexual entity if she is ugly than it is if she is very beautiful, but it doesn't mean I won't do it anyway either way." Autolycus replies, making sure to keep his Archon and Templar facing so she can't get at their flanks or back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia continues to move Camilla as she tries to outflank Autolycus’ remaining pieces as she asks, “So, Autolycus, am I feminine or a nonsexual entity?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I know you do not see men in that way, so to respect your ways, I am doing my best to see you in the way you would prefer as well.  It is not easy with a woman as beautiful as you, but if I have learned anything from my mother, it is both an egalitarian outlook and strong discipline, so hopefully I will manage to do so in a manner acceptable to you," he moves his Archon forward and past Camilla, perhaps trying to set up a flank, although it exposes the Templar to Camilla's attack.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“If your discipline is strong sharing a bed with me should be no issue, Autolycus.” Kallithyia replied absently as she studied the board.









*OOC:*


 If Kallithyia sees no danger to Camilla in attacking the templar (destroy it?) then she will pounce on the move. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, I'm sure I could do it if necessary without running into any problems, it would just make me feel a bit embarrassed and uncomfortable, I guess, which is why I said I would be more comfortable in my own bed." Autolycus replies, nodding as Camilla takes the Templar and moves to a safe spot, as he brings his Archon in to take the spear maiden,"Our heroes' fate is sealed now.  It is a draw.  Well played, Kallithyia!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, Autolycus,” Kallithyia said with a forced smile as it seemed like wasted time to her, “well played.”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well now you've learned how to play, and I hope you've enjoyed it!  There's a lot of subtlety to the game, and they say that those who practise at Marticrux help sharpen the skills of a general."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess it could sharpen skills,” Kallithyia admitted with a thoughtful nod, “but on the true battlefield one doesn’t know how strong or weak their opponent truly is…  A general only has their gut instinct.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"That is certainly true...Hmm...perhaps that's why they don't write everything down, so you have to guage the relative strengths by gut instinct..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I thought you said that the more expensive sets did have such things marked though, Autolycus?” Kallithyia asked with some interests. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Even the ones with markings just have the general numbers--you still have to remember the situational adjustments, so those numbers on the markings are no guarantee for victory if you rely on them overly much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Are the situational bonus random or as numeric as the rest of the game?”  Kallithyia asks more interested in the debate than the actually game, “if so, then they too give a wrong impression of war…  War is more random than numerically.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, as you saw, the bonuses are indeed static for each situation, but that is more of a conceit of the strategy game--of course a true general knows that even the best laid plan will need to change the instant it encounters the random factors of war, but the idea of the game is to at least have a sound strategic basing, I think, assuming away the randomness.  So I guess it is more of the basics, but it is still fun, or at least I think so.  Did you have fun, Kallithyia?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m not sure if I agree with a game that can end in a tie, it teaches someone not to lose and not how to win,”  Kallithyia repeated her honest opinion as she smiled, “but I did have fun till the end.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, games usually do not end in a tie--I'm sure if we played it again, we'd have a winner, but it does make sense that a practise game ended in a tie since we started out slowly.  I think the reason for the tie rule is that if you get down to two commanders, the game may become pointless, based on who the two commanders are--for instance, if it was just Camilla and my Archon, I could have my Archon stand with her back to the edge of the board and you couldn't kill her, and I couldn't kill Camilla without being slain by the goddess."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It is possible, even with only one warriors each it is a game of numbers and not skill, as in the warrior’s skill, and chance,” Kallithyia admitted as she pointed to the noble Camilla, “anyhow, I thank you for your entertainment, Autolycus, and I free you from having to entertain me so you can go and get your sleep.”  









*OOC:*


 Is Kalli tried yet? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes," Autolycus yawns, "Sorry that I'm so tired...Would you like to meet again for a little while tomorrow?"

(OOC: Kalli is still energetic thanks to her Symbiosis.  She'll need perhaps two hours of sleep some time in the next eight hours, but that's it for the day)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No need to apologize, Autolycus, and sure that sounds like fun,” Kallithyia said with a shyly before she offered her bed to him, “I’m not really tried, in fact I felt like getting out of my room for awhile so why don’t you sleep in my bed.  It’s got to be far more comfortable than whatever they have you sleeping in.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Are you sure?  That's awfully kind of you, Kallithyia--I will gratefully accept," Autolycus replies, "Shall I wait for you to leave before disrobing to my smallclothes for the night?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Autolycus,” Kallithyia started her tone suggesting that he was both being foolish and silly, “I’m a nymph and not offended by nudity so removing your clothes down to your undergarment isn’t even an issue, I’m wearing little more than the undergarment you wish to strip down to, and if you’ve forgotten I’ve seen you naked so this undergarment seems utterly foolish anyhow.”









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia won't shield herself, and will actually watch, Autolycus undress if he does so. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I knew that men made you uncomfortable, so I just wanted to be sure you were alright with it," Autolycus replies, undressing down to his smallclothes and heading over to the washbasin to clean up.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“True,” Kallithyia found herself admitting, even though it was very unlike her to admit weakness, even as she grinned at him, ‘but everyone says I should work on getting comfortable around males and who better to be around then you, Autolycus?”

* Seeing Autolycus’ destination the Palmaid thought about it briefly before she moved and met him there.  She was a proud warrior, she could wash a man with no fear if she wanted to, and she was going to prove it to herself and to the man before her. *

“Here, Autolycus, allow me,” she said with a shy smile as she looked upon him her hand extended for the damp sponge, “I imagine it would do me some good, Wouldn’t you agree?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I guess it would...I'm not really very familiar with the healing process except as it applied to me, but your help would be appreciated--it's hard to scrub one's own back, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

RA: [sblock]“It is, I miss the gentle hands of my sisters cleaning my own.”  

* Kallithyia admitted with an honest grin before she took the sponge and washcloth and began to wash Autolycus with a mostly steady and calm hand.  Her touch was surprising gentle for such a fierce warrior, and certainly highlighted her feminine forum, as she washed maliciously making sure she did the task correctly. *

“Is this a common occurrence for you, Autolycus?  I mean having a female bath you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Actually, not so much.  Even when I was a little boy, it was usually my father who had to do it while my mother was away, you know?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess that makes sense,” Kallithyia smiled shyly as her hands became steadier in their movements as she settled into doing the task, “how am I doing?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"You're doing very well, thank you Kallithyia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You’re welcome, Autolycus,”  Kallithyia replied as she smiled at him, a smile that showed her relief at the fact that he thought she was doing a good job, and continued bathing him for sometime till she looked at him curiously, “is there anything else?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, that's great, thanks!  I just didn't get your sheets dirty, but now I'm definitely going to just go to sleep," he thanks her as he heads to the bed, pulls out the covers, and gets ready to sleep.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh,” Kallithyia asked as she watched Autolycus seemingly dart away from her and the action left her feeling peculiar, “you really shouldn’t worry about the sheets, Autolycus, as you could roll around in some muck, sleep on those sheets for a week and they would still be cleaner than I am use to…”

“Autolycus?” she asked curiously as she put the washcloth and sponge she had been using down next to the washbasin, “do Praetorian males ever wash under their smallclothes?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, you deserve clean sheets--especially when you have been generous enough to offer your bed, it would be impolite."

"Oh...yes, we do sometimes."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I see,” the Palmaid answered calmly, she didn’t seem like she too particular in rather she did or didn’t but she was quite particular that she did the job properly, which spawned her follow up questions, “Autolycus, is sometimes really more like almost always, every time, or is it really just sometimes?” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I already took off my nightshirt so that I could wash under there, so I've basically got everything washed.  How much I wash is really variable--sometimes I just throw some water over my head, apply soap, and then wash it off, for instance."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded in understanding, she had probably done her job completely, but pointed to the small garment that covered his groin and most intimate areas, “Autolycus, did I was everything that you would have washed on your own or not?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Yes, I'm good to go--thank you Kallithyia!" Autolycus replies appreciatively as he tries to get to sleep.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good, then I will leave you be.”  

* Kallithyia gave a small smile as she dealt with the light and before she headed for the door, she moved gracefully with no complication is the darker room. *

“Good night, Autolycus, sleep tight.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Good night, Kallithyia.  See you tomorrow," Autolycus replies as Kallithyia leaves the room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Or would it be later today?”  

* Kallithyia asks no one in particular after she closed the door behind her.  The ship’s time was confusing to her and she admitted that she missed having a sun to warm her and also to tell her when it was daytime. *

* Kallithyia hadn’t really given any thought to what she would do now that Auto was asleep in her bed but seeing Catullus’ door before her she rapped heavily upon it without giving it much thought.  Silently she hoped that he wouldn’t answer his door but this was quickly replaced by her hearts unrelenting desire to see him again. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*As Kalli knocks on the door, Catullus opens it, and smiles.*

"Ah, Kalli.  Please come in!--how are you doing?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m here,”  Kallithyia replied shortly yet honesty as she smiled, she had hoped seeing Catullus would make her happy but she only felt tentatively feelings of mixed happiness and sadness, “how are you?, Catullus?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I'm fine.  I'm glad you're feeling better, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I didn’t say I was feeling better, Catullus,” Kallithyia corrected before she sighed, “I don’t even know why I’m here…  I just left my room and saw your door and felt compelled to see you again…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I had thought perhaps you meant you were better when you said you were here, since maybe you wouldn't be here unless you were, but it seems I misunderstood again," Catullus smiles gently, "Well, I'd be glad to talk if you'd like.  What would you like to talk about, Kalli?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m not sure we truly have anything to talk about, Catullus.  I doubt you’ve changed you mind or even given it anymore thought,” Kallithyia admittedly sadly. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Surely you must have something you want to talk about?  You did come to see me, after all, and I'm glad to see you again, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“But not as glad as you would be to see her,”  Kallithyia replied as she noted that he hadn’t thought about it anymore, “I guess if you really want to talk you can tell me what Lynestra has that I do not.”  

* Kallithyia was upset, and therefore slightly angry, but her emerald eyes pleaded her honesty desire to know why she would be forever last in his heart. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"What does Lynestra have?  She has all of the heartfelt time that we have spent together and the love we have shared...she has my heart.  Since my heart belonged to Lynestra before I even met you, it is not any measure of your inadequacy or inferiority."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yeah, sure, people never change their minds or their desires,” Kallithyia retorted even as she sadly accepted her fate with a since of finally, “this was a mistake, Catullus, good bye.”

* The Palmaid turned and headed for the door completely intent on showing herself out. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"If that is the way you want it, then so be it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Obviously, this isn’t what I Catullus!  I want you!  I want to be your beloved but you only offered me the mockery of freedom! ”  Kallithyia snapped at him as she ripped of the tattered remains of the dress he gave her in her frustration, “Here!  Take you dress back too!”

* Kallithyia, with on her might, tossed the tether remains of the dress in his face and stood before him shaking in naked furry. * 









*OOC:*


 I don’t see her having been real careful with the skirt removal so he probably got a free pair of panties also… 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, I did offer you freedom.  You are free now.  But there is a difference between being free and having everything you want.  You ask for the one thing I cannot give you because it is not mine to give, and then you try to make me feel bad about it.  How could you be so cruel, Kallithyia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Cruel, Catullus?”  Kallithyia looked both hurt and mad by his words, “I only want you, Tully, I thought you would realize that when I offered to be just your pleasure slave while you continued to love your Lynestra…  It is not I who is being cruel but Fate who is being cruel to both of us…  I love you, Tully, and I always will.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus seems sad at this and nods slowly.*

"...It just all seems so unfair, but it also unfair to blame me for it too...You are right.  It is Fate that is cruel..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t mean to blame you, Tully,” Kallithyia apologizes as she runs her hand lovingly down his cheek before burring her head shamefully in his chest, “I only vent on you cause I know no other way to handle this and I know that I would truly lose you if I saved it all up and vented on Lynestra…”

“Is this Lynestra truly unable to find another someone to love her?”  Kallithyia asked, no pleaded, with Catullus. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I'm sure she could if she had to," Catullus speaks softly as he holds Kalli gently in his arms, "She's a beautiful woman after all, but I love her, Kalli, and she loves me.  You are a very special person, Kalli.  I would be glad to be there for you in any way except what would betray Lynestra, and I'm sure you could find someone who would be with you like that too if you tried."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t like males though,”  Kallithyia protested as she hugged him back and silently wished he would ravish her and make love to her, “Tully, I would be delighted to give myself to her also…  Would she like that?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I don't think she likes women in that way...but if you truly do not like men, then what about me?  I guess you could always try to find a woman to be with you if you don't like men, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Cause, I love you, Tully,” Kallithyia pauses kissing him completely, and deeply if he will allow it, as if to confirm this to herself, it was true.  It felt right, it felt very right, and she loved him, “I love women too but not like you…  A woman can only help me forget what happened to me while you, my rescuer, I think your people would call yourself a, ‘knight in shinning armor’ will allow me to accept what happened to me.  I was raped and tortured so I could give myself to you with all my heart, body, soul and nothing less.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, your love is moving, and I can tell from your eyes that it is pure and true, and I wish so much that there was some way that there were two of me so that the other one could be with you..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would like that too, Tully,”  kalli admitted with a smile as she kissed him again, though it was more of just a friendly peck, “I would like that a lot but truthfully I would be happy with you showing me just once what it was like to be loved by a man,” she smiled dreamily before she shook her head and smiled hopefully, “who knows, Tully, maybe your Lynestra will surprise you and accept a woman in her bed or maybe she will see your obvious pain and realize it would be unfair to force you to only love one when you truly love two…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I love Lynestra first and foremost, and so I would never ask that of her.  That's why we would need a second of me to satisfy you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It’s a nice fairy tale but not one I believe will come true,”  Kallithyia sighs sadly but quickly grins as she hugs and kisses Catullus, it’s a deep passionate kiss, “but thank you, Tully, you’ve made my day.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I am just glad I could help.  I want to be your friend, Kalli, and I want to help you if I can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You did,” Kallithyia smiled as she kissed him again, “you didn’t deny that you loved me only that you loved Lynestra more.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh dear, is that what you took from what I said?  Well...If it makes you happy, then I won't say anything more.  I'm just glad that you're happy."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No,”  Kallithyia emerald eyes seemed heavy with emotion and she gulped at the forthcoming bad news, “Tully, please tell me what you truly meant…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I just meant that my love for Lynestra was first and foremost, like I said.  That was all I meant."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh”  Kallithyia replied shadily, she had never felt so hopeless and unloved, “so even if there was no Lynestra there would still be someone else to keep us apart?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, no, not at all--don't worry Kalli.  Lynestra is the only one."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully, you always seem to know exactly what to say to me,” Kalli broke into a large grin as she moved closer still and embraced the man she loved with all the affection and love she had, “you truly are the most wonderful man in all the spheres and I consider myself lucky to love you.”









*OOC:*


 I hope the first part got a snicker or an outright laugh from you. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh, I'm not so great, Kalli.  I don't have the ability to give you the one thing you need from me, and that makes me sad."

(OOC: I'll admit it--it did get manage to get a smile 

It's a bit extreme from the opposite direction, but that's perfectly valid, of course)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then you shouldn’t think about it, Tully,”  Kallithyia admitted as she snuggled close to him, gods she loved how he smelled, “cause I get sad when your sad and I know you don’t like it when I’m sad…”









*OOC:*


 Only a smile..  I shall try hider next time.   (Really glad to be posting were it counts again!  )  Anyhow, it could easily be viewed as a little extreme but you have to remember that Aspasia did say that Kallithyia/Catullus will outlive Lynestra, Catullus just said she would be ‘next’ for a lack of a better word, they did just end a long ‘bloody’ argument (if there was no Lynestra this is were they would fall into the bed and have passionate makeup sex), Kallithyia heart isn’t as strong as she would like it to be (she can’t really leave Catullus) and, well, sort of on a personal note it’s a new angle for Kallithyia to try. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, that's very kind of you, Kalli, and you're right, it does make me upset to see you sad.  I'm glad when you can be happy."

(OOC: Well, usually when I see a post that amuses me, I'll smile and maybe do an exhalation of air through my nose, so it's sort of like a laugh 

I agree with your reasoning down there--it's what I figured it would be, and it does definitely make sense, but just checking )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“And I’m happy when I’m in your arms like this, Tully, so you cannot be sad right now,” Kallithyia firmly reasoned while she lovingly looked into his steel blue eyes as she apologized for her actions, “I’m sorry I was so mean to you and I hope you can forgive me for such foolish behavior…”    

* Kallithyia dropped not just her eyes but her head and wave after wave of leaf green hair cascades down over her face to hide her shame. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, think nothing of it Kalli.  Of course, all is forgiven.  It wasn't your fault--you've been through so much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “Thank you, Tully, you truly are a kind soul,” Kallithyia admitted as she shyly looked at him through the slight waves of leaf green hair as she admitted even more, “but there was no excuse for my actions or, well, my thoughts…  I thought mean shameful things regarding your true love.  I am truly sorry though, Tully, and I will make amends to both you and her if you will allow me too.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Of course I will let you make amends if you'd like, but do not feel that you must unless you want to.  I just want to help you heal and become whole again."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know, and thank you on both accounts, Tully,”  she squeezed him tightly one more time, “but this is something I need to do for myself.  I wouldn’t ever let someone so wonderful, such as yourself, love someone so cruel as me if I allowed myself to think such horrible things regarding a woman I do not know and have not met.  So yes, Tully,” she spoke firmly her head held high once again, “I will make amends with her and though her I will make amends with you…  Unless you have your own idea of how I can make amends with you?”

* Kallithyia looked curiously upon Catullus as she waited for his answer. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, there's no need for anything else--I think your idea is just perfect, and thank you, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia beams a large smile at Catullus’ praise, she hadn’t felt such pride since she had solo killed Zaryth so long ago, “No, Tully, thank you for rescuing me,”  she fiercely squeezed him as she thought about how her life would have ended if he hadn’t intervened, “I’m really glad to be here and not fighting another fight just to have the ‘honor’ of fighting again…”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You're very welcome, Kalli.  I'm really glad that I was able to help you be here instead of there too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I know,”  Kallithyia shuddered as he held her, it was so wonderful to be held after the fight but it was also scary as her body was suggesting actions she knew were wrong, “Tully?  I…  I, I feel much shame for having to admit this… but I feel that I should.  I don’t know who else to talk to other than Aspasia, who I haven’t seen in awhile, and feel we should talk about it now,”  she blushed completely at her body and her confusion.  

“Anyhow, Tully, since we stopped fighting and we made are amends my body has had strong intense feelings of relief and of a desire to couple with you,”  she paused and shifted in her weight making it easy for Tully to see that her body was indeed flushed in such a manner, “I keep telling it no, that such an action is shameful but it stubborn and doesn’t want to listen.”









*OOC:*


 RA sorry if this post was sort of left field but I wanted to show that Kallithyia was both young, unaccustomed to the intense feeling she feels for Catullus, and also to ‘show’ Catullus that she truly did love him as her body’s desires are the makeup sex I hinted at from before.  Understanding and maybe some sort of physical activity (obvious not sexual) like sparring would probably be a apt solution. [I will edit/delete the post as a sign of good faith if it bothers you.] 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Oh dear, well...uhh....maybe we should do something else instead?  How about some dance or sparring or something like that?"

(OOC: It's fine--no worries )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “I would like that, Tully,”  Kallithyia admitted distractedly, she was worried that her body’s desires were abnormal but she was just happy that Catullus seemed willing to forgive her and decided Aspasia would be the person to talk to, but curiously, “I’ve never danced with a male before…”  

* Not trusting her own body she did little to hide her shyness and embarrassment at doing such an active with Catullus. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, don't worry--it's very easy, and fun too.  I can show you how.  But first, let's go get you a new dress, okay?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully?”  Kallithyia asked shyly yet curiously as she displays her excited and very naked flesh for him, “does my nakedness offend you?  If so, I would honor you by gladly get dressed for you but if not I would like to get use to being naked in front of a man…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, it's not that it offends me so much as makes me a bit uncomfortable...but mostly, it was just so we could go up to the deck and dance."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh!  I don’t want you to be uncomfortable,” Kallithyia admits somewhat franticly as she begins picking up the tattered dress and begins to try to figure out how to wrap it around her body to hide her nakedness once again, “and, of course, I *do* want to dance with you!”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh dear...well you don't have to try to pick that up, Kalli.  There are plenty of other dresses for you--let's go get one that's all nice and whole, okay?  Then we can learn to dance!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t want you to think I ruined your gift,”  Kallithyia replied meekly, her eyes became wet as she looked down at the ruined strips of cloth, “but I guess I did, didn’t I Tully?”

* A very sad Palmaid let the man she loved guide her to where she could get a new dress to wear for him. *









*OOC:*


  I’m really not sure if Catullus still has another dress for her in his room, storage, or if they moved them to her cabin. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes...yes you did," Catullus replies gently as he lays a hand on her shoulder, "But that's okay, there's plenty more, so don't worry about it, okay?"

*Catullus leads Kalli back into her room, where he arches his eyebrow when he notices Autolycus and his clothes, but says nothing, heading over to her closet and dresser.*

"Well, what kind of dress would you like to try next, Kalli?" he asks quietly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Kallithyia only nodded as he guided her, the tatters were wrong tightly in her hands and she promised she would make them into a proper warrior outfit to please Catullus and to honor his most precious gift.  As Catullus guided her into her own room Kallithyia ignored the slumbering Autolycus figure it would be best to let him sleep.*

“Uh,” Kallithyia whispers softly as she tries to think of the answer that will most please Catullus, “whichever one makes you both comfortable and happy to look upon me.”









*OOC:*


 Oops, I thought the dress were in her cabin...  The gig is up now, eh? 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I'm sure you'll look beautiful in any of them.  Why don't you pick the one that makes you feel the most comfortable?  That way, you won't have to tear it off like the last one, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully, I’m most comfortable like this,”  Kallithyia said with an appreciative yet knowing smile as she spun around for him to once again view her nakedness, minus the massive greatsword upon her back, and see just how much freedom of movement she had, “so you should pick something for me or have you changed your mind and you would now prefer I dance with me like this?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, you don't want to go up on deck like that, do you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That depends, Tully,” Kallithyia admitted with a small with a coy grin, “will I have my knight and shining armor to protect me or not?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 21, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, of course I will be there, Kalli.  How else will we dance?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“A good question, Tully, but one I cannot answer cause I suspect that I’ve danced in the manner that you are suggesting,”  Kallithyia answered with a grin, “I guess if you have no true preference I can go nude.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, if you're willing to dance nude in front of all those sailors, it does show that you are recovering well, I guess, but why don't we try this red dancing gown here?  It would compliment your hair and eyes very nicely."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I was acting brave, Tully, I’m not more comfortable with being naked in front of a man other than you as I am with coupling with them.  I simply wanted to know what dress you truly wanted me to wear,”  Kallithyia admitted with a smile as she graciously accepted the dress from him and shook it slightly to draw attention to it, “is this the one you most like, Tully?”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, it's the one that I think is best for the current circumstance of dancing--of course they all look beautiful on you, but this one is certainly one of my favourites, at least among the remaining dresses."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully, please,” Kallithyia pleads softly as she fought nobly to hold back her tears but they wet her cheeks, “I feel enough guilt at my foolish and stupid actions and I know that I hurt you, the man that I love,” she snorted unlady like at her tears, “Please, Tully, I don’t need you to remind me of what I have done too as my heart won’t let me forget as it is…”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, is that what's troubling you?  Here, give me those--" 

*Catullus grabs the tatters of the dress from Kalli's hands and picks up the others from the first time she ripped it off the floor nearby, holding them in front of her.*

"Now close your eyes, Kalli," he suggests with a smile, stroking his finger from a spot on the side of her forehead past the eyes all the way down to her cheek.

*Assuming she does so, he says a few seconds later:*

"Alright Kalli, you can open them again now!"

*As she does, she sees that in his hands he now holds the leaf-green dress from before, back together again and good as new.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]  “Tully, this isn’t time for games,”  Kallithyia remarked while she pouted but as Catullus smiled and stroked her cheek she sighed, rolled her eyes, and gave in,  “okay, okay, Tully, I’ll play your silly games…”

* She did as she said she would and as Catullus asked.  Her eyes lids remained closed till her said otherwise at which put they fluttered open and grew as big as silver dollars.  The Palmaid let out a hide pitched shriek of both astonishment and happiness before she jumped Catullus, causing his balance to falter at least momentarily, as the nymph both hugged and kissed him thoroughly. *

“Oh Tully!” Kallithyia admited honestly, “I love you so much!”









*OOC:*


 I sort of saw them falling to the floor with Kallithyia on top but the Praetor have a powerful build and Kallithyia’s sudden movements might not have been enough to topple him.

Also Kallithyia wasn't very quite so Autolycus might have been awaken in the commotion. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*As Catullus tries but barely fails to retain his balance, the two of them topple to the ground, causing Autolycus's eyes to shoot open, his eyebrows arched, nonplussed, as he shakes his head slightly and closes his eyes again.*

"Oh, it's no big deal, Kalli--just a little trick I picked up along the way.  I'm glad it was able to make you happy--if I had known how much it meant to you, I would have done it sooner.  As I think it, it's just a pretty piece of cloth, so it's well-being means nothing compared to yours."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay…”  

* Kallithyia said simply at his words, they were true, clothing compared to the well being of a person was no contest at all, as she shifts around on him and so she straddles him properly.  She lightly pulls the clothes from Catullus’ hands and deposits them aside as she lowers her self to address him, and lowers two other naked body parts closer still. *

“…Tully but I still love you and thank you are a truly an amazing and kind man...” 









*OOC:*


 To make sure I understand.  Auto didn’t see anything cause Kalli and Catullus are laying on the floor right? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well thank you, Kalli.  It's probably more than I deserve--I'm not so special...Oh, but let's put this good green dress somewhere safe and get the red dancing gown--I do like the green one better in general, but the dancing gown is a better choice if you'd like to join me in a dance."

*He reaches out to lift Kalli up to help her regain her feet.*

(OOC: He heard them toppling and so he only saw the two of them falling very briefly--it was too fast to make out anything distinct except perhaps to identify Kalli by her unusual hair colour)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 23, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thanks, but I can get up on my own, Tully,” Kallithyia says coyly as she shifts away from his hands, the shifting also just happened to move her body directly over his groin, and she moaned softly and smiled deeply satisfied at the thought coursing through her mind, she made no effort to get off of him, “Hmmm, Tully, I don’t think I want to go dancing right now…”









*OOC:*


 Seems reasonable to me.   email me if you need a better idea of her actions.  (but she’s naked, he isn’t, and only his clothes are separating “them” if you catch my drift. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 23, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Changed your mind?" Catullus asks, standing up and heading over to where the dresses are kept, offering his hand down to her just in case she changed her mind about wanting him to help her up, Hmm, would you prefer some sparring then?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia was a little bit miffed that Catullus had dismissed her so quickly, it had been something she had planed who could have plan such a thing and she knew when they coupled that it would be far more intense, a lifetime of rape had showed her that, but it hand felt good to slip across him even though her wore clothes and once again she couldn’t believe that he would give her so little in return for what she offered. *

“I’m sorry,”  the nymph said even though the sharp tone suggested she wasn’t, “I wasn’t enjoying myself on you just now.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, okay--you did seem a bit stuck there on me--are you okay now?  If you don't want to dance, then would you prefer to wear the green one now that it's back for you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, that would work, Tully,” Kallithyia grinned seductively as she made no effort to cover herself up or to hide the soft pink flesh, which had a green tint to it, that she displaying for him in a very unlady like manner, “but I don’t need a dress if we go back to your room and continue from where we were just at.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Now Kalli, you know what I'm going to have to say to that, don't you?" Catullus asks, kindly but at the same time a bit admonishingly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sounds like fun?” Kallithyia replies with hopefulness she didn’t truly feel, he had admonished her even when there was at least two layers of cloth between them, and her face showed her complete lack of hope. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Catullus smiles slightly and shakes his head.*

"Not exactly, but I guess it never hurts to ask, right?  I'm going to say that I want to help you in any way I can, which is any way except that way...I'm sorry, Kalli, but I'm glad that I coul make you smile when I fixed the dress."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You did,” Kallithyia smiled as she admited that the dress repair had indeed made her smile before she sighed, “and you did admit that too,” Kallithyia wanted it too bad to let it drop so quickly, “but we were not just having sex. I was just enjoying being with you and I hope you were doing the same with me…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Of course I enjoy being with you, Kalli...but when you're on me like that and unclothed, it makes me kind of uncomfortable, you know?  But I'll tell you what--if you get some clothes on, we can sit together on the deck and look out at the stars--how about that?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia nodded as she considered his words, she didn’t expect that a simple undergarment would dampen her pleasure too much, if it did she could just move slightly more forcefully, and looking upon the stars while on top of him seemed rather wonderful… *

“I would like that, Tully,” she admited with a smile, “and since I will be wearing clothes you will have no issues with us continue just as we where, correct?”  









*OOC:*


 He did say that her being naked while on top of him made him uncomfortable not the whole being on top of him grinding upon him till her heart’s content… 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well...I have to admit that the part where you are making vigourous sensual motions on top of me would make me a bit uncomfortable too--but we could sit together enjoying each other's company and the beauty of the stars."
(OOC: Quite true)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia frowns at his words, it wasn’t coupling, he couldn’t deny that yet still he denied her it and that was unfair.  She could understand his desires to be loyal, she could even appreciate it as she would hope he would do the same, but this, well, it seemed unfair and that left her not frustrated but incredibly heartbroken... *

“I see, and I agree it could be beautiful but I don’t think I’m in the mood to sit in a beautiful setting with you, Tully,”  she paused and looked towards her bed frowning slightly, “I think I would like to go to bed but I lent Autolycus my room tonight so would you object if I sleep in your bed for a few hours?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, I wouldn't object--that would be fine."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then, I would like to do that,”  Kallithyia admited with more than a little sadness, “Do I need to get dressed or can I sleep in your bed the nymph way?”









*OOC:*


 Happy Thanksgiving and hopefully this will free Tiberius from his time lock. 

Also you could probably start posting for him, Kalli's going to bed and only Catullus joking her will keep that from happening.   (I only suggest it cause I might not be around all that much for awhile but he might be.  ) [/OOC[ 













*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I don't mind--either way.  Whichever works best for you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius!]*Tiberius finishes his drills, a thin sheen of sweat building over his muscular form as he gets ready to put away his weapon for now.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then I would prefer to be nude like a true nymph.”  Kallithyia replied as she moved to the door, “are you coming, Tully?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, no--don't worry, I've already slept today, so I'll just take a few of my things and go elsewhere until you're done."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Oh, sure, Tully, that’s fine,” Kallithyia dismissively answers, that hadn’t been exactly what she meant as she already knew he wouldn’t share a bed with her, as she opens her cabins door and waits in the hallway, her perfect feminine form still very naked, next to Catullus’ door as she waits for him to open it, “It is, after all, *your* room and *your* stuff so you should do whatever you want to with them.  I’m just happy you will let me stay over so Autolycus can get some good sleep.” [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Catullus's door is still unlocked and ajar from when they recently left it, and so he gently escorts Kalli back to the room, taking a satchel as he gestures to the bed.*

"Make yourself at home, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Sheathing his dagger after concluding his drill, Tiberius returns to his cabin where he removes his armour, returning it to the corner along with his shield and lance, before cleansing the sweat from his body. He then goes in search of Calpurnia, assuming she’ll likely be up and about by now.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius searches the ship for Calpurnia and eventually finds her eating in the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Grabbing a mug of whatever happens to be on offer at the time, Tiberius heads over to where Calpurnia is sitting.*

“Good morning Calpurnia...do you mind if I join you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Good morning Tiberius.  No, I wouldn't mind at all--it would be my pleasure to have another conversation with you this morning."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Seating himself, Tiberius replies, “Oh good, I was concerned I may have alienated you yesterday at the end of our talk. I must apologise again for bringing up bad memories though, as that wasn’t my intention.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh no...it wasn't your fault--it was mine...getting too close to the matter simply rubs salt in wounds in my heart that should no longer be open but are, and so it brings me in an inevitable spiral to the pain itself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m sure it was at least partially my fault, and I’d still like to make it up to you if you’ll let me...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia smiles curiously.*

"Sure.  What did you have in mind?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh nothing too daring or inappropriate I hope,” Tiberius replies grinning, “It’s just that I took your advice and found myself a hobby...well not a hobby as such, more of a revival of some infrequently used skills. So I was wondering if I could interest you in a massage...”

OOC: Lucky I had typed some of this a while back or I would have had no idea what I was doing by now.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"A massage?  I don't think a man has asked me that since...well, in a long time.  Sounds like you've been hanging out with Aspasia, am I right?"

(OOC: It's not my fault--BS kept switching which NPCs he was using / not using )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [SBLOCK]“I will,”  Kallithyia said firmly but her tone was more sexy than usual as she spoke as she climbed up into the bed, exposing herself to Catullus from behind as she looked back over her shoulder with a smile that hint at her body’s yearnings, “but the real question is will you make yourself at home, Tully”









*OOC:*


 You got to admit she’s persistent when she wants something. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I have been spending some time with Aspasia, and she’s helped me refine my skill somewhat as well. Of course it all started when I got beaten black and blue by Catullus in a sparring match...little did I know what that drubbing would lead to,” Tiberius replies chuckling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I guess I will.  I just want to make sure you're all set with everything you need, and then I'll let you get some rest."

(OOC: That's true--I definitely admit it  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia smiles at that and nods.*

"I guess that just goes to show you that the gods work in mysterious ways...Don't you agree, Tiberius?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes their ways are very mysterious Calpurnia, very mysterious indeed...so does that mean you’re going to accept my offer?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I do think I will...Myneria knows I could use a release of tension, and I have a little bit of time until my turn for Spelljamming--I get four hours of free time each day."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia rolled turned her head and rolled her eyes, she couldn’t believe how she was acting and she couldn’t believe that Catullus was so completely ignoring the obvious.  Worst yet, was how he didn’t even look upon her, he might have said she was pretty but he didn’t mean it.  If he did mean it he wouldn’t be able to ignore what he was looking right now. *

* Not willing to give up hope, it was all she had after all, she kept quite as she naughtily grinned and beckoned him to her side with the slight movement of one of her fingers… * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I imagine we can manage to use up some of your free time then, though I don't know about the whole four hours,” Tiberius replies chuckling, “Do you have a cabin we can use?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, do you need something Kalli?" Catullus asks, as he begins to gather a few things in his satchel.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"When I'm not in the Helmsman's Chambre, I sleep with the other women in the female common quarters.  Don't you have a cabin, Tiberius?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes I do Calpurnia, I just thought you might have had one as a helmsman and that you might be more comfortable there...we can easily use my cabin though. Shall I get some supplies then while you finish your breakfast?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Well, Tully,”  Kallithyia purred as she continued to sprawl on all fours, “I could use a message..  My muscles are just so tense and tight right now.”









*OOC:*








 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah, I see.  That makes sense, but I guess they figure that sharing the Helmsman's Chambre is enough space for me," Calpurnia ponders with a slight smile, "Sure, I'll polish off breakfast then while you go get set up."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"A massage?  Yes, I suppose your muscles do look kind of tense.  I'll go get Aspasia for you right away--I know she gives the best massages on the ship," Catullus offers kindly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Okay, I should be ready shortly,” Tiberius says as he stands, “Do you need me to return, or can you find your own way?”

*Tiberius waits until Calpurnia answers, before he heads off in search of Aspasia.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“That is very kind of you, Catullus,” Kallithyia admited with a smile, actually two smiles as she wiggled her very exposed derriere at him too, “but I’m wanting a massage from you and not Aspasia.”









*OOC:*


 That was a very kind OOC suggestion also but I don’t want to tie up Aspasia from Unleashed. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]
"I can probably figure it out--there's only a few passenger cabins, after all," Calpurnia replies, as Tiberius looks around for Aspasia and finds her sleeping in the women's quarters.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Are you sure?  I'll try, but you might have to watch out--I'm not very good at it, so I may wind up making your muscles even tighter than they should be."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You shouldn’t be so worried as I imagine you have a most wonderful touch, Tully,” Kallithyia said playfully yet sincerely, “and I’m more than willing to take the risk of having even tighter muscles, so, please, Tully, come message me like I’ve asked you to do.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Okay," Catullus acquiesces, "But I'd imagine it's not going to be as nice without the coconuts.  Here, turn over on your back, and I'll work on your neck and shoulders--they look like they need to have some release of tension."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 She is already on her back, though, she not really laying down as her knees are pressed into the bed and her elbows support her upper body.  Her rump is also high in the air, exposing her feminine flesh to him. (much like Molpe was way back when for Wei-Han) 

Let me know if his post remains unchanged but she has no need to move for him if he simply wants her on her stomach. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
*Catullus moves in gingerly and begins to massage Kalli's neck and shoulders, and all the tense muscles in her upper body, before moving on across her back, carefully avoiding the more intimate lower body, until he has her turn over and works on her front.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Hmm, well I’d rather not wake her if she’s still sleeping...I don’t suppose she’d mind if I take something as long as I leave a note._

*Looking for Aspasia’s satchel Tiberius takes the scented oil he used on her last night, before writing a short note explaining the missing item and slipping it into the satchel. He then slips out quietly, returning to his cabin.*

_Aspasia,

I didn’t want to wake you, so I just borrowed the oil I used last night...hope you don’t mind.

Also, thanks for the good wishes, my dreams were wonderful.

Tiberius_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*After writing the note and heading back to his cabin with the scented oil and lotion, Tiberius finds that he has returned before Calpurnia, so he has some time to prepare, if he desires.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia moaned softly and in obvious pleasure, she so wanted him to ignore every area on her body minus her most sensitive intimate parts, but she did as he asked to help reassure him that touch her was good, that it was right, and it felt good to both touch her and to cause her pleasure. *

“Oh, Tully, your touch is so wonderful,”  she moaned as she reached for him with her lips, “just like before my body burns with desire for you.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Okay, well I'm glad I'm not messing it up too badly.  Just try to relax though--let the flame of desire melt away into a soothing cascade of restfulness--it will help you sleep soundly."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Setting up as much as he can with limited resources, Tiberius lowers the light to a more soothing level and straightens up his bed. Preparing a sheet if Calpurnia wishes to cover herself, he then removes his shirt so as not to make a mess of it and slips off his boots as he settles in to wait.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*After a little while, Calpurnia comes along, peeking into the room before she nods as she ascertains that it is indeed the correct one and slips inside.*

"Alright, I'm ready--sorry to make you wait."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No need to apologise, I needed to straighten up a little anyway. Hmm, well I don’t think you’re quite ready yet...a little less clothing is in order for a good massage I think Calpurnia. If there’s anything you’d rather I didn’t see, I have a sheet here you can cover up with,” Tiberius replies, holding up the folded sheet.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, well okay, I guess" Calpurnia replies agreeably, slowly doffing her clothing as she wraps the sheet around her chest a bit to cover up, leaving her underclothes in place below her waist, "Like so?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m trying to, Tully, I really am,”  Kallithyia replies with a fair amount of desperation, he felt so good, his hand where so strong, and she wanted so much more from him.  She gives up on kissing him and chooses to instead arch her body more intimate parts towards him and his strong but gentle hands, “please?”

* Kallithyia asked the question in a soft desperation that she hoped with all her heart was too much to ignore… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, I can't touch you there...it wouldn't be right," Catullus says softly, as he finishes up the massage, "There we go.  I hope this helps you relax so that you can get some sleep now, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes that’s good Calpurnia, I should be able to work around what you have left...though your undergarments may get a little oily if I’m not careful. You see I usually only massage my wife, hence the reason I said my skills were infrequently used, and she of course has no qualms about being naked around me. If you’re most comfortable as you are though, I’m happy to use a little extra care...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, it would be very, *very*, right,”  Kallithyia protested in dismay but this time she made no effort to argue with him, instead as she reached out for his wrist to keep him close she tried to compromise with him, “Tully?  Would you be kind enough to stay with me so I can look upon the man I love while I offer my own body release from its desires?  Please?”

* Kallithyia tentatively reached for the soft skin of her sex in an effort to help him understand her request… * 









*OOC:*


 Reminder: He did do this before with the coconuts (in this thread) but the circumstances are probably not the same. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I understand, but you're right--I do feel most comfortable like this...I don't want to be too loose with exposing my body, you know...It would dishonour his memory.  Thank you for using extra care--I'm sure I'm probably far more choosy and tentative about this than Claudia would be."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli...I'm so afraid for you, that maybe this is unhealthy for you..." Catullus ponders softly, as he casts his eyes away from what she is doing, but he doesn't leave just yet. 

(OOC: Yup, definitely different circumstance)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No problem at all Calpurnia, now just lie face down and relax while I start working out all of those tensions...”

*Assuming Calpurnia lies down as requested, Tiberius starts by placing some oil on his hands and begins to work the muscles of her shoulders.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia fingers pull up short of her heavenly soft skin as she saw only shame in his eyes as he didn’t understand the act was for him as much as it was for her but seeing that shame killed any desire that Kallithyia had… *

“Then I won’t, Tully,” Kallithyia rolled away from him to hide her tears from him, she didn’t want to add anymore shame to the situation at hand, even as she squeezed his hand reassuringly but only her voice spoke the truth, she was distraught, she was unhappy, and she now suspected that she never would be, “it’s that simple.  There is no reason to feel shame in my actions as I wont act on them since you see them as being unhealthy, okay, Tully?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia lies down as requested, allowing Tiberius to begin.*
"Ahhh, that's good.  You're pretty good for someone who's out of practise, Tiberius," Calpurnia praises.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Okay Kalli...thank you...I'm sorry that I haven't been able to help you very much like I wish I could."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Not as sorry as I,” Kallithyia admited softly before her body began shuddering uncontrollable with tearful emotions, “you don’t really love me do you, Tully?” 

* Though the words were full of emotion they weren’t spoken in anger…  Instead they seemed like the words of someone forced to see something no matter what the pain and suffering brought them... *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, you're a wonderful person, and you're very beautiful, but I love Lynestra.  I was up-front with you about that, though, from the first time we met.  I only wanted to free you from suffering, and I never meant to hurt you...I'm sorry."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Why thank you Calpurnia, though I have managed to get a little practice and a few tips in the short time since starting this voyage...so I’m not as out of practice as I could be. Please feel free to tell me if I do anything you don’t wish to continue with, as I really only know the one way to massage.”

*Once he finishes working the muscles in her shoulders, Tiberius moves to down her arms one at a time and then returns to her shoulders before proceeding down her back to the top of her underwear. Currently only working to relax all of Calpurnia’s muscles.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [sblock]“I know, Tully, I know…  I just hoped when there was nothing to hope for and I don’t blame you,”  Kallithyia admited before gulping, she hated to ask Catullus for what she was about to ask but she saw no other way, “Catullus, would you grant me one wish if it doesn’t deal with you hurting me or us being together as a man and woman commonly are?”









*OOC:*


 Heads Up: I know I “lured” you into post for Unleashed by saying Kallithyia would just go to bed but I don’t see how she would ever do that in Catullus’ bed now…  I hope you don’t mind when I suggest that Kallithyia should sleep in her cage.  (it should be clear why in a post or two but it would be for her own protection.) 







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia sighs.*

"No, this is good...just keep going.  You're doing fine."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Ah, the rash boon.  More than one man of honour has found it to be a no-win situation once revealed...Why don't you tell me what it is first, and I'll try to do it if it will help you and will not besmirch your honour or mine."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I wish for a dagger,” Kallithyia answered simply, to add more words would have been pointless and it was obvious that the greatsword that laid upon the floor, for Catullus would have had to remove it for the back massage, was to impractical for suicide, “and I have no honor…”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Then instead of moving to Calpurnia’s legs, Tiberius returns to her shoulders. Though this time he begins a more sensual caressing massage as he retraces his previous path, slowly returning to her lower back.*

“You know you’re a very pretty woman Calpurnia,” Tiberius says softly, hoping he isn’t going too far, “I’m sure your husband wouldn’t mind you moving on with your life when you feel ready to do so...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Of course you have honour, Kalli--don't be ridiculous!  You're one of the most honourable people I know.  And no, suicide is not an option Kalli.  Why would you want to take your own life when you are finally free.  Do you really want to do that to yourself?  And what about all the people who care about you, like me?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Are you coming on to me, Tiberius?" Calpurnia asks him quizzically, with an enigmatic tone that leaves it unclear whether she is pleased or perturbed.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well...no, not really, although you are indeed very pretty and I do find you appealing Calpurnia. I’m just telling you what I think your husband would want for you, had he been able to voice his wishes from what you have told me of him,” Tiberius replies as he continues the massage, “I know I would want Claudia to move on should something happen to me.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I see.  Well, I promised myself that I would hold his memory in my heart in homage to him and testament to our love, remaining in remembrance for at least seven years before I even thought about finding another man..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that is a noble sentiment, but it does seem like a very long time Calpurnia...and you might miss your chance if you leave it too long. Really, no matter whether you find someone to join your life to in future or not, I’m sure you’ll always hold his memory in your heart...love will do that so I’m told. I’m sure you still recall all his poems, even the very first one he ever composed for you...”

OOC: Was that ‘Oh, I see.’ disappointment or an acceptance of what Tiberius said?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, you're right that I do still remember all of his poems, even the very first one, but it just seems so...I don't know, disrespectful to his memory to go chasing after another man right away..."

(OOC: It was an enigmatic 'Oh, I see' that could have been either [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s why I said when you’re ready...it doesn’t have to be now, tomorrow, or even a year from now, but just be ready for the possibility when it comes. I’m sure he wouldn’t want you to miss it, just as I’m sure were the situation reversed you wouldn’t wish for him to miss it either. You have peaked my interest though with your neutral replies...are you disappointed that I’m not coming on to you Calpurnia?”

OOC: I knew you’d say that.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, don't be silly, of course I'm not disappointed--what would make you think that" Calpurnia asks amusedly, "Mostly, I was just curious as to your intentions."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s good, I though maybe I had misread the situation...” Tiberius replies smiling and blushing a little.

*He then continues the more sensual massage of her upper body, which has obviously been on hold since they began speaking.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, don't fret, Tiberius, although I have to admit, you _are_ kind of cute when you're blushing like that," she teases, as she leans back into the continuing massage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I guess I do worry a little about that kind of thing, as I’ve never been one to play the field so to speak,” Tiberius replies, blushing a little more at the combination of his own confession and Calpurnia’s comment.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 25, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Tully, please, I do not wish to fight with you in my last few moments of life, I really don’t, Tully,” Kallithyia pleads with the man that she knows she will always love but who will never love her, “and I’m not asking for you to kill me like before.  I no longer care about my honor I simply wish for the pain to go away, I simply wish to be happy and I cannot be so without you, I know this to be true and I think deep down you know it’s true also…  so please just give me the dagger.  You don’t need to watch and I will go above deck so the clean won’t be much of a bother.”

* The Palmaid continued to face away from Catullus… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I know.  I can tell that about you, Tiberius.  You have an easy, laid-back air about you, of someone who isn't expecting to get something but just wants to help...it put me at ease."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, how can you say that?  You carry with you to freedom not only your own aspirations, but the hopes and dreams of all your Sisters, who find living embodiment in you, the one who was able to escape, the one who can start anew and show that their sacrifice was truly worth something...How could you make their loss be meaningless by ending it like this?  That isn't the strong woman I know, the one with so much honour."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That’s good, trust is important for a proper massage. Hmm, I never realised it was that apparent, though I suppose my emotions are pretty close to the surface most of the time...” Tiberius chuckles, remembering his outbursts yesterday.

*Applying a little more oil, Tiberius tries to incorperate some of Aspasia’s teaching without letting his hands wander too far.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I guess so.  It makes you an interesting guy to be around, though," Calpurnia replies, as she closes her eyes and breathes deeply in time with Tiberius's massage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose it might at that...though I will try to cut down on the outbursts from now on,” Tiberius remarks, chuckling again.

*Finally reaching the area just above Calpurnia’s underwear once again, he pauses a moment to bring some of the sheet up to cover her undergarment before restarting his muscle relaxing massage from where he left off earlier. Massaging the base of her lower back, before moving to the covered area of her bottom as he slowly makes his way to her feet.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, I’m not, Tully!” Kallithyia agreed angry as she spun and sat up in bed all in the same motion, “and I *tried* started anew but you will not love me!  Hell, you won’t even accept me as your pleasure slave,” Kallithyia sneered in disgust, “and my sister *did* died needlessly.  They died to entertain a crowd and *nothing* will ever change that, Catullus.”

“No, Tully, the woman you freed is dead and had been dying for a long time before you offered her ‘freedom’ so don’t ever bring her up again…  The woman too terrified of living another day without your love is who a truly am now so you will just have to get use to it.  Just like you will have to get use to watching me every second of every day so that I cannot end my miserable life.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Mmm...aaah, that's okay," Calpurnia luxuriates in Tiberius's massage, "It's just a bit cute when you do that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli...I know that the true Kalli is still there, and she is striving against all odds, against everything the world has thrown against her...You can't allow yourself to be dominated by your emotions like this--you are a warrior, and a complex woman--you are not defined solely by your passion, so do not allow it to command you, to keep you from a healthy life.  You don't need to threaten suicide as a bid for attention, Kalli.  You're a charming woman when you aren't in a funk like this, and others find you a joy to be around--you could have all the attention you want if you just searched your soul and came to terms with yourself..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“A bid for attention?” Kallithyia was stunned and then quickly outraged but she didn’t scream and only spoke coldly, “if you honesty believe that then give me a dagger…”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, why do you always try to focus on the parts that make you feel the worst?  What about the rest of what I said?  In some ways, you're very much your own harshest critic.  You view yourself so lowly, but listen to those who know you--we think that you are a great person, well at least when you aren't in a funk like this.  Pull yourself together, Kalli!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I suppose my righteous indignation did sound a little puerile,” Tiberius says laughing, “It certainly does as I review it in hindsight...”

*Finishing the deep muscular massage at Calpurnia’s feet, Tiberius slowly begins to work back up her legs with slow sensual caresses like those he used on her upper body.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah, that's good Tiberius...don't worry, I don't find you peurile--you're fun to be around."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you Calpurnia, it’s always nice to know someone enjoys your company. I think I’m far more fun than usual though as this voyage, short as it has been so far, is definitely bringing out my lighter side.” Reaching her bottom again Tiberius finishes his massage and says, “Well that’s all I can do unless you’d like me to repeat something I’ve already done, which I’m more than happy to do, or you would like to turn over...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I think we’re done here, Tully,”  Kallithyia replies angry as she heeds for the door uncaring of his opinion and not wanting to hear it anymore. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I'm more than happy to turn over so you can get the other side, if I could just slide this lazy body of mine...urff...there we go," as she slowly flips over onto the other side.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You have limitless potential to make yourself the best that you can be.  The choice is in your hands Kalli," Catullus calls after her as she heads out of the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You know you have lovely skin Calpurnia,” Tiberius remarks as she flips herself over, “And you’re a good sport for allowing me to hone my skills on you too.”

*Seeing as he’s already there, Tiberius applies some more oil to his hands before he starts at the top of Capurnia’s thighs, working towards her feet once again.*

OOC: How has Calpurnia covered herself after turning over?

OOC (language): You do know not every word with a ‘z’ can have it replaced with an ‘s’ right? It works in most circumstances, but not with lazy.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia paused at the door, as much as she just wanted it to all go away she felt her frustration building to a snapping point, “then dearest, Tully, tell my limitless potential what it needs to do to become the best, to be the love of your life, hell…  to be loved by you at all as I have no other ideas on how to earn your love…”









*OOC:*


 I hate to say this but he really shouldn't let her out of the room alone...  (Unless you have some other plan.) 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Thank you.  I do try to wash with good herbals soaps to keep my skin soft and fair, but it isn't always easy on a ship like this, let me tell you."

(OOC: She's still covered by the towel and her underclothes)

(OOC: “Thou whoreson Zed, thou unnecessary letter!” ) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, if you open your heart, you would see that there are so many other people out there, men and women both...There is someone else out there who's just the right one for you.  Please, don't get so hung up over me..."

(OOC: I don't have some other plan)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I can imagine...it must be a nightmare trying to get enough water for a complete wash on a daily basis, so I guess a bath is definitely out of the question.”

*Upon reaching her feet Tiberius gives them a thorough massage, before returning up her legs with a more pleasurable soft stroking motion.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 26, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia grunted in disgust at Catullus’ words as she walked out the door but she wasn’t just disgusted but hurt too, you couldn’t tell a heart who or what to love it’s what made the emotion so special but that seemed beyond Catullus’ understanding. *[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yeah, a lot of the time, we just have to wash up in the washbasin...Juts don't go too--" she says, moving her arm down a bit to cover up a little more.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Catullus nods and bows his head as Kalli walks out, entering the hall between the rooms, still naked.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Just don’t go too what?” Tiberius asks a little confused.

*Reaching the top of Calpurnia’s thighs again, Tiberius flips some of the sheet onto her body so he can return to his muscular massage starting at her hip joints, before continuing up her torso to just under her chest.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, don't worry--it's okay.  I just was worried for a second that you might go too high when you were heading up my legs, but I should have realised I had nothing to worry about."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I didn’t think you were quite ready for that kind of massage Calpurnia, so I’m avoiding your more intimate areas and certain other pleasurable things I could do...”

*Returning to lowest uncovered part of her abdomen, Tiberius again begins his gentle massage incorporating a few things taught to him by Aspasia, as he make his way slowly to just under her chest once again. He then covers Calpurnia from her chest to her feet with the sheet, before moving around to massage her shoulders and the top of her chest above her bosom.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Thanks Tiberius--you're a dear, you know?" Calpurnia replies, as she closes her eyes and relaxes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Think nothing of it Calpurnia...I’d much rather you be comfortable than gain some simple thrill for myself at your expense. As for being a dear well I know my wife thinks so, but I’m not often around anyone else who would utter quite those words...soldiers don’t often use those terms with their superiors as I’m sure you know,” Tiberius replies with a chuckle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...well, I guess maybe it does make me sound like an old lady," Calpurnia laughs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“No, not at all Calpurnia...it’s just not all that often I spend time with a woman, apart from my wife of course, in a setting where it would be appropriate. After all did you ever call a fellow soldier a dear on the battlefield...” Tiberius replies grinning and laughing.

*Taking one arm at a time, so Calpurnia can use the other to hold the sheet if she so wishes, Tiberius massages down each arm before returning to her shoulder with soft sensuous strokes, finally using the same soft technique on her shoulders, neck, and face.*

“There you go Calpurnia, all done unless you’d like me to do something again...I hope you enjoyed it...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I guess you're right about not seeing it on the battlefield, although I guess you might if you had a husband and wife team on duty together."

"I did enjoy it, thanks Tiberius, and I think you got everything just right, thanks!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m glad you liked it, and if you’d like another massage at some point while I’m aboard feel free to ask. Would you like me to hold the sheet while you dress or shall I just avert my eyes Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I'll be sure to ask if I feel the desire for another massage, thank you Tiberius," Calpurnia replies as she draws the sheet around her, "If you avert your eyes, it will be fine--I trust you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, I may have to ask Aspasia if I can hold some of her supplies for the duration of the trip then.” 

*Averting his eyes, Tiberius gathers his own shirt and slips it on as he waits for the okay from Calpurnia.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I'm sure she'll help out if you ask...okay, all done."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh, I’m sure she will,” Tiberius replies as he turns back smiling, “Aspasia’s been quite helpful so far and unstinting in her assistance. Well I guess I should get this back to her, and I suppose you have things to do Calpurnia, so if I don’t see you before you start your shift at the helm I certainly will during it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Alright then--see you soon, Tiberius," Calpurnia replies, waving as she ducks out of the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Waving in return as Calpurnia leaves, Tiberius then gathers up the sheet, folding it and putting it aside for future use, before gathering up the supplies he borrowed and heading back to the female crew quarters to look for Aspasia...hoping she’s awake this time. Leaving his feet bare, as he finds the feel of the deck beneath his feet to be a welcome change.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia made no effort to hide her pain, her body, nor her tears as she moved through the lower decks.  Some of the crew tried to speak to her but their sounds were that of babble and she felt even more alone with her pain than before. *

* Taking the ladder to the main deck Kallithyia continued aft upon the weather deck till she reached the fantail and it was here that her thoughts clouded, that her beliefs made her hesitate, suicide in this manner was unnatural for her people and it was as if this belief controlled her muscles for they were impossible heavy and she collapsed to the deck inches from her salvation. *

* She slowly began to pull herself upright by using the rail that encircled the edge of the weather deck… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Some of the crewmembers look nervous, and one of them who had run down belowdecks just as soon as Kalli started her procession across the deck returns with Lavinia in tow.  Lavinia's eyebrows raise in concern as she heads over to the prone Nymph*

"Kallithyia, what's wrong?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Nothing, Lavinia,” Kallithyia said firmly as she tried to wipe at her teas with the back of her arm, “not at all is wrong…”

* Kallithyia’s voice wasn’t nearly as firm the second time, not that her firmness hid anything the first time.  Her emotional turmoil and pain was as easy to see as was her nude form... *

“Why would anything be wrong?” Kallithyia asked tensely as she tried to hide her true self from Lavinia, she was a young warrior and Kallithyia ha no wishes to she her copy her own behavior.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, you're naked up here on the edge of the ship in tears, Kalli...come on, you can be honest with me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I prefer being naked,” Kallithyia admited weakly, it wasn’t much of an excuse considering her previous opinion of the dangers on the ship not to mention it didn’t explain her tears away…

“I’m just having trouble…  adjusting,” like any good lie it had some truth to it, “I’m considering going back to the pits to fight again, but this time with my freedom intact.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Trouble adjusting?  Oh Kalli, you should have come to me and I would be glad to help you...Kalli, please don't go back to the pits...they aren't right for you...look what it did..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Look at what they did exactly?”  Kallithyia asked sharply, “they gave my sisters challenges and obstacles to overcome.  Which we strived to complete and succeed at and when we failed, we died.  We died fiercely, with weapons in our hands, a warrior cannot too choose when it comes to death and some deaths are far worse than death in the pits.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 30, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"But, they made you fight for no reason but the amusement of others...they made you dance to their strings and kill your sisters...Why would you choose that over the ability to choose your battles for yourself, fighting for something you care about?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Cause I don’t know any other way anymore, cause I don’t fit in anywhere out of the pits anymore, and mostly cause what I would fight for would do me no good to fight for.  It’s a hopeless situation, one that I truly cannot accept, and at the same time it is one I can only escape through death.”

She looked back the railing with a since of longing, “at least I’m choosing to die as a warrior and not as a pathetic whelp…  Something I’ve honestly considered.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, nothing is ever truly hopeless unless you make it so.  Surely life seemed hopeless when you and your sisters were enslaved, just like it did for me when I was sent to the pits to die, but you have overcome that..."

"I know you said that you live in shame now, but that is no reason to die--rather, it is a reason to live, to recover your honour through good acts...Just think, as long as you are alive, anything is possible, but if you die now, then you are allowing the thing you don't like to be true forever..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Lavinia, this isn’t as simple as enslavement,”  Kallithyia admited as she turned around a faced her friend for the first time, her cheeks were wet and her eyes were bloodshot, “and I live in even more shame now…  Before, I didn’t believe I should be shamed but now…  Well, I cannot think of another word other than shame to describe me…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, you should be proud of yourself," Lavinia replies, her eyes softening in compassionate concern, as she puts her arms around Kalli tentatively in a hug, "You were an inspiration for me and a true warrior, and after all your perseverance, you are finally free."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia graciously accepted the needed hug and returned it with one of her own.  As Kallithyia clung to the smaller woman she could only hope that the tentative nature o the hug would disappear. *

“Lavinia, I’m glad, very glad even, that I could be a source of inspiration for you but this situation is different.  There is no clear cut opponent to battle this time…  I have feelings for someone, deep feelings, feelings that would allow every evil deed and auction that happened to me to be forgotten in a second…  It would honestly be like one of those silly Seelyne princess tales that end in happily ever after but there’s no happiness this time Lavinia.  My feelings are not returned, they were only humored for a bit before the person in question said I was unhealthy for having them…”

Kallithyia whimpered softly, “and now I have nothing when I was so close to having everything…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You are in love with a Praetor then?...Well, I know I'm no expert, but in my mind, in some ways whoever it is was very wrong in saying that to you because love is a beautiful thing and isn't really a choice, but in another way, she was right...At least to the point where your love became so overwhelming that it caused you to contemplate suicide as the only alternative, it is most definitely unhealthy, in that suicide is unhealthy and would be inevitable for such an infatuation...For Nymphs are near-well immortal, but we Praetors expire after our appointed time, so after a very short time for a Nymph, you would have to consider what to do when your paramour died, and if suicide were the only option you could entertain, then even if she loved you with an equal force to your own feelings, you would only be delaying this...I think you should get some help with coping--have you seen Aspasia about this?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia wasn’t sure how to argue with Lavinia’s logic, or if it was even wise to, but in the end it didn’t matter Catullus didn’t love her and never would and to argue would just be a waste of time, “yes, Lavinia, I’ve talked to Aspasia but not about all my feelings…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, please, you need to talk to Aspasia about your feelings.  Aspasia may be able to help you understand and put your feelings in perspective, and that may help you feel better."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Fine, Lavinia, I will talk to Aspasia,”  Kallithyia gave in with only the hint of a smile, “I see nothing to lose by doing so…  Would you prefer to be involved in this discussion, Lavinia?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I'd be happy to come with you if you think I would help--just let me know."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It might,”  Kallithyia admited but fretted some, “but I’m not sure I’ll still be someone you can look up to me when its all said in done…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, I'll always look up to you for what you taught me in the arena, but if you would prefer that I stay out, then I will respect your wishes, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I need all of the friends I can get, Lavinia, so it would be very foolish of me to ignore you as, in all honesty, you probably are my closest friend.  I simply do not wish to loose you or to have you look upon me with shame.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Kalli, please, you needn't even think it.  Of course you won't lose me or make me shameful of you...love is a powerful and uncontrollable thing, and it isn't your fault...it is such a strong force, that there is no shame in being unable to conquer it...or so I have been told.  You are strong to be able to even try to find a way for yourself, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise or try to disparage that accomplishment.  There is only one way that you could make me feel shameful of you, and do you know what that one way is?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I think I have an idea,” Kallithyia admited as she looked to the edge once again, the nymph took the younger warriors hand and allowed her to guide them below deck, “come on, Lavinia.  I’m sure you would rather continue with this talk elsewhere…  Maybe even with Aspasia present.”

Kallithyia waited till they had made some progress in her trek before her curiosity got the better of her, “Lavinia?  Have you ever loved someone who didn’t share your love?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes...but he lied to me and said that he did...He used me and betrayed me...It hurt so much" Lavinia replies as they continue towards Aspasia.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Is this the same ‘man’ that tossed you into the pits or someone else?”  Kallithyia asked curiously. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, it was a completely different man from that awful one who abused me when I couldn't defend myself, the man with whom I fell in love who betrayed me..." 

"He is dead now," she finishes matter-of-factly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“By your hand?” Kallithyia asked even more curious than before. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Indeed..." Lavinia states flatly, nodding.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good,” Kallithyia nodded firmly as she agreed, “you did what needed to be done.  Unfortunately, I do not believe my troubles with love could be solved so easily.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, I definitely agree.  It would wrong to use that here, but he betrayed me, he lied to me, so he got what he deserved."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Mine went along with the love far longer than should have been done.  I think I would have been better off if my feelings hadn’t tried to have been spared in the process.  I’m not sure if that constitutes betrayal or not,” Kallithyia mulls over the details and finally asks a question she wasn’t to thrilled to ask but felt was within her right to ask, “would challenging the other, the source of the love and why I’m not to be loved, within reason or is it frowned upon in your society?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It almost certainly would not be a good idea...I would think that there would be no better way to make the target of your affections dislike you than by killing her beloved."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good,”  Kallithyia nodded, it was as how she suspected, “I told him sometime ago that I wouldn’t harm his beloved for pretty much the same reason you suggest not to but he didn’t seem to relieved by the idea…  I thought maybe it was a cultural thing.  If you don’t mind me asking, Lavinia, how did you man betray you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"He tried to kill me in an arena battle, a 64-way free-for-all where only the last two alive get to live.  I had wanted to work with him as a team so that we would be the last ones alive, but he betrayed me later on and tried to kill me, so I killed him without remorse.  It's a good thing too...Julia was in that fight--you know the famous Julia, the greatest female Gladiatior in the whole Empire?  Anyway, Julia and I wound up being the only two survivors."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Ah, well,”  Kallithyia thought on her words carefully but it didn’t seem so flat our of a betrayal to her, but Kallithyia had killed many of her own sisters so her view was hardly uncorrupted, “it sounds like he didn’t have much choice in the matter as Julia was probably to much for the two of you but he should have fought more fair.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"But if we fought against Julia, we could try to live, and maybe one of us would live and maybe the other, or maybe both...But he tried to kill me, and there were others who were still out there too."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I agree, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia said softly, “but sometimes one’s will to live is more than the love they share with another…  I you could easily consider me to be the same, I killed alot of my sisters only so I could live.  Granted it was me versus them with no chance of anymore than one, which was me, living but I wish I had suggested rebelling to each sisters when we fought but the truth of the mater was, sadly, that we were all ready to be the sole survivor.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You had no choice, but for him it was different.  He was just being spiteful and cruel.  He deserved to die."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I will admit he had better choices then I,” Kallithyia frowned obviously bothered by her actions in the pits and her actions since then, one of her other sisters should have lived while she died, “but I did have choices, Lavinia.”[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 3, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You had no choice that would offer any hope...And you were at the end of the line, in more ways than one...He was not, and his actions were treacherous and cruel." Lavinia replies, as they reach the female crew quarters.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, his actions truly were,” Kallithyia said softly as she opened the door for Lavinia.  She made no more comments upon her own actions as she had no desire to relieve the experience anymore than she had already. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*As they walk in through the entrance to the quarters, they see that Aspasia has gone back to sleep since the last time Kalli woke her up.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“She’s asleep,” Kallithyia stated the obvious as she turned to leave, “this can wait till later.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, it can wait, but later on, we're going to take care of this, okay?  Now, you seem upset and tired, so maybe some nice restful sleep will help you compose yourself?  If you want me to, I can sit nearby on guard for a while to make sure you have a peaceful rest."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I promise, Lavinia, we will talk to Aspasia about this,” Kallithyia smiled sincerely, it was nice to have some fret over her, “and sleep is, admittedly, a nice idea but I loaned my cabin out to Autolycus so he could sleep more soundly.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, then you shall be my guest and sleep in my bed, since I'm already done for the night--please, I insist."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Lavinia, but I will just wait for him to finish,” Kallithyia smiled and hugged the far smaller woman, “as I think I’m a little big to be comfortable in your bed.” 









*OOC:*


 I got no issues with taking a break so Unleashed can post but at 6'1" and not super tried Kalli would prefer to wait for her own bed to become free.  How long has Auto been asleep in Kalli's anyways? 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Are you sure?  I'll bet you could fit, Kalli."

(OOC: How would a break be possible if Kalli won't take one   It's been less than an hour)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I probably could but I would probably be too trapped to sleep,”  Kallithyia reddened a little at her honesty before she made her own suggestion, “maybe we could go to the crow’s nest again and I can lay down there or maybe we could gently ask Auto if he would sleep in Catullus room.”

* Kallithyia sort of hoped that the idea of a strange man sleeping in his bed would bother Catullus, it made her feel good. *









*OOC:*


 True enough but there is something inherently stubborn about woman with leaf green hair.   (I was really just trying not to steal the DM updates.) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Ummm...I'm sure Autolycus will sleep in his own bed instead if you needed yours--sending him anywhere else is a bit ridiculous.  Let me know whether you prefer the crow's nest or your bed."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I don’t want to ask Autolycus to go to his bed,”  Kallithyia replied, “that would just be rude but I guess you are right that sending him to Catullus’ bed even though  Catullus did say I could sleep their would be a bit much.  I will just stay awake.  I’ve had to fight battles more tired than I am now…  surely I can manage to stay awake and talk to a friend.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure.  Want to try to get up to the Crow's Nest again then?  If you want to rest there, I'll bring a blanket and a pillow, and we can figure something out."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess that’s reasonable but truth be told I still haven’t been able to practice all that I typical do,” Kallithyia grinned as she studied the young woman before her, “how are your grappling skills?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I had to practise them quite a bit in the arena, so I guess I'm not _too_ shabby.  But the crow's nest won't provide a big enough space, I think...and you'll probably want to get some clothes on first, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia shock her head with a frown, “All of my clothes are dresses and my armor is meant to cause great harm to those foolish enough to grapple me but be honest with me, Lavinia, is grappling in the nude going to bother you?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, in all honesty yes, it would bother me somewhat, but it is something I can try to overcome, as a warrior."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, there is no need to make you uncomfortable, Lavinia.  I have no need for dresses in all honesty so I can just tear one up into rags,”  Kallithyia grinned in a manner that suggested she was getting even with someone, “in fact I know just which one to use…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 6, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Umm...okay...although I'm sure you do have a bunch of sets of clothes in your room that's good for combat from when I saw them in your room."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You’re probably right, Lavinia, I haven’t worried myself too much with such a mundane matter,”  Kallithyia admited with some amusement as she lead them to her cabin, “I guess there is still some nymph in me after all.”









*OOC:*


 Oops!  Forgot about those clothes.  





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Don't worry--just glad to be of help!" Lavinia replies, as she follows Kalli to the room.

*When she sees Autolycus in the bed, she arches her eyebrow at seeing a man in Kalli's bed, but says nothing, as they open the closet to find the same clothes Kalli saw before:  gowns, dresses, bikinis, and some comfortable unrestricting outfits of light silk and other materials that are good choices for combat practise.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“My last sparring partner.  I whacked him in the head and felt he should have a good nights sleep in a real bed as payment,” Kallithyia explained at the arched eyebrow as she slipped into one of the comfortable and unrestricted outfits and handed other to Lavinia, “here change.  I have no desire being cut needlessly on the metal of your own armor.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Thanks, but as you noticed earlier in the crew quarters with the beds, I'm not going to fit into anything sized for you.  But come on, look me over again--see?  No metal."

*She strokes her hand softly down her tight-fitting leather outfit.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“We could tie it off and cut of the excess, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia suggested, yes leather was less painful than metal but could still have a sharp corner on it, “but if this is one of those uncomfortable things just says so, okay?  I will not stress over it.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes...I would prefer to wear my own clothes, if that would be okay, Kalli.  They fit well, and I'm pretty used to them."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then you my wear your armor, Lavinia.”  

* Kallithyia had agreed with a smile even though she felt slightly isolated by Lavinia’s desire that Kallithyia shouldn’t see her naked, to a nymph such actions were as common as smiling at a friend, and truthfully nudity was nothing compared to a more intimate relationship.  Not that Kallithyia wanted such a relationship with Lavinia, she was a little to plain for her taste, but she also knew she wouldn’t object it. *

* As Kallithyia led them above deck she couldn’t help but miss her sisters, her home, and her way of life…  All of which had been taken from her unfairly so long ago. *  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Lavinia smiles and nods.  It seems from the way Lavinia looked that she was more worried about the fact that the clothes for Kalli were not a good fit than she was about disrobing.*

*They head up to the deck and begin to practise grappling.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*As Tiberius heads to the female creq quarters, he finds that Aspasia is not there this time.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius checks to see if she’s left her satchel behind, and if so slips the borrowed items back in...if not he searches the ship for Aspasia so he can return the items, starting with the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius finds Aspasia's satchel among her things, and carefully slips the borrowed items back in.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Finding himself at a loose end, Tiberius heads to the galley...*

OOC: Damn, I hadn’t planned that far ahead...now I don’t know what to do.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Heading to the galley, he finds Aspasia eating some eggs, meat, and cheese, and quite a lot of cheese it is.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Giving Aspasia a quick wave, Tiberius heads over and finds himself a balanced lunch and something nice to drink other than water, before returning to sit with Aspasia.*

“Good morning Aspasia. Did you manage a peaceful nights sleep or were people waking you at all hours?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Good morning Tiberius...Unfortunately, people kept waking me up, but hey, I've got a job to do, right?  I still managed to get my beauty sleep, though," Aspasia replies with a smile as Tiberius sits down next to her with a sandwich and some light wine.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, it’s something you get used to after a while...I know I don’t tend to get much continuous sleep on campaign as everyone comes to me with their problems. Then I have to go and incur the wrath of the Centurion when I wake them in the middle of the night,” Tiberius replies with a chuckle. Taking a good look at Aspasia, he smiles as he continues, “You do appear to have had your beauty sleep, I don’t know how you do it, you certainly look a lot better than I do under similar sleepless conditions. Hmm, then I suppose Vynerys can’t have you looking all haggard and worried if you’re to serve her well...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"That's true.  I do have the goddess's blessings to thank for some of it.  I also probably spent a bit too much time primping in front of the mirror to fix myself up, but I'm glad you noticed!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Too much time, never Aspasia, you deserve to look your best for all the good things you do for others, and I doubt you get that much help from Vynerys either.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well thanks, Tiberius.  That's very sweet.  But Vynerys gifted me with my features, and she guides my hand and aids me in all that I do."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I suppose that’s true for you, Vynerys is the centre of your life after all...I just don’t tend to look at things that way having a more secular viewpoint. I’m happy enough to believe the gods are there, and leave it at that most of the time...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"And that's a perfectly fine way to be, if that's what you prefer...As for myself, I cannot imagine what life without Vynerys would be.  She fills my every action with warmth and love, and helps to brighten an otherwise bad day."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“My devotion to the art magic sounds similar, but of a lesser intensity...I know I couldn’t imagine my life without the ability to manipulate magical forces anymore. It would be nice to have the ever-present feeling of warmth and love you experience from Vynerys though. Hmm, well I suppose it’s not quite ever-present as you did get a little upset when you couldn’t help someone,” Tiberius teases, grinning as he continues and changes the subject, “Oh I hope you didn’t mind me borrowing some of your supplies earlier...”

OOC: Is there a Praetorian god of magic?

OOC: That didn’t turn out exactly as I planned...my ISP is having some dataflow problems at the moment  , so if I don't post you'll know why. Now that's ironic, can't post and I have days of perfect dataflow...can post and I get dataflow death.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Vynerys always sends me her love, but sometimes I am still sad when I cannot live up to the trust she has put in me..."

(OOC: Not exactly.  Myneria, the chief goddess, presides over the tactical use of magic in combat, among many other things, and there is a minor goddess named Hektya who presides over witchcraft and the dark arts.)

(OOC: Awww...that's irony for ya )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well no-one can succeed all the time Aspasia, and as strange as it seems not everyone is receptive to the message Vynerys is trying to spread, but of course it doesn’t mean you shouldn’t keep trying. I’m sure that’s all Vynerys wants of you in the end, that you continue trying to spread love and happiness wherever you go. So don’t get sad, as I'm sure Vynerys wouldn't want that, just reaffirm your commitment and try again when the opportunity presents itself...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I know that...but that doesn't mean that it isn't disheartening when others are sad..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Sure, but there’s no need to punish yourself over it, especially when you have Vynerys love suffusing you. After all if you really don’t live up to the trust Vynerys puts in you, then I imagine the feeling would dim or disappear showing you her displeasure or warning you you may have done something wrong...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, Vynerys's love suffusing me is the unconditional love that she shows for all her faithful, and that will never go away.  I am the one who must recognise my own failures and live with them, but that's okay.  It's not like I've let myself become depressed or anything."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I see, well it’s good that you’re left to discover things for yourself...I thought the gods would take a more active role with their devout followers,” Tiberius replies, looks of both relief and confusion reflected in his face.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, sometimes the goddess sends signs, but for the most part, we are left to discover things on our own.  Vynerys believes in the free will of all her faithful, and thus she lets us choose our own paths, rather than holding our hand and forcing our way."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s something I didn’t know before, I thought the gods a little more controlling than that...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 7, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Vynerys provides love and guidance for our weary souls whenever it is requested, but she feels that we must find the truth ourselves within our own hearts...she doesn't view her followers as Marticrux pieces like Myneria."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah well I’ve really only had contact with followers of Myneria before now, hence my reason to stay more distant from the gods...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I see.  Well, each goddess has her own ways.  I mostly know about Vynerys, but I could try to explain any of them to you if you like."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Whatever you can tell me Aspasia will likely be more than I know about either the old gods or the new, as apart from Myneria’s influence on tactical magic in combat I know very little indeed...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, there are four ages of gods who held prominence over the Heavens, the Spheres, and all things.  The First-Gods existed at the beginning of time, strange inscrutable entities, most of whom mortals cannot comprehend.  But from the First-Gods were bred the Elder Gods, among many other strange entities and creatures.  The Elder Gods wrested control of the Heavens from the First-God of Wildspace, and their leader tried to ensure that it would never happen again by disposing of all his own children.  But he was thwarted by his wife, and the Elder Gods were overthrown by the Old Gods.  The leader of the Old Gods used prophecy from various sources to determine threats to his sovereignty, but he was unable to outwit the Elder Goddess of cunning, Metys, who he enveloped within himself to destroy their daughter, Myneria, who the Elder God of Foresight had stated would overthrow her father.  But Myneria burst forth from his body, thus reversing the typical male/female roles in reproduction, and heralding in the new age of the Archons.  And sure enough, she eventually did overthrow her father, bringing in the age of the New Gods, where she and her allies became prominent in the Heavens."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Interesting, I didn’t know there had been so many struggles between the gods or that there were others apart from the old and the new gods for that matter. So which gods are still around and are followed by our people, just the old and the new gods or are some of the elder’s still lurking in the background so to speak?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"There are indeed some of the Elder Gods still lurking in the background, although their cults are few compared to the Old and New Gods.  However, those worshipped are only the Elder Gods who are allowed to walk free--the Old Gods imprisoned many of their enemies among Elder Gods away, deep within the bowels of Tyrtaeus, a world in the Disprian Sphere...Though a cult of the truly insane, rumours say, wish to free the imprisoned Elder Gods, who have gone mad in their imprisonment, to walk among the worlds of mortals...I have even heard that some remote places worship some of the First-Gods, mainly Gy, the mother of the Elder Gods, but that is highly unusual."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, very interesting indeed. You know the gods seem to be more like mortals the further they are from the First-Gods, with the new gods caring more for their followers than the previous generation. So which of the gods are most prevalent in Praetorian society currently?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I think that is so."

"Well, let's see.  You know Myneria, of course.  She's the Empress of the New Gods.  Then there's Vynerys, and a whole bunch of others, Old and New.  I mentioned Junia before--she's an Old God.  Let's see...New Gods first.  Khthonia, the Queen of the Underworld, is prominent, and she actually even has a goodly number of temples compared to her husband Dispas, even back when he was the one in charge.  Thetys, goddess of the ocean, is well-respected as well.  Martys, Myneria's less sophisticated brother, is still favoured by some warriors who prefer brawn to brains.  Aplyon and Agrotera, twins, are also common, as are Mercolus, god of thieves, and Bakysus, god of revelry.  Craftsmen and smiths sometimes worship Mulciber, god of smithing and flame.  Among the Old Gods, the brothers Jovys, Dispas, and Nypdon are still prevalently mentioned, though Dispas has very few temples.  Kyris, goddess of agriculture, is also fairly common."

"There's a lot more, but those are the first ones that came to the top of my head, which I figure is a good measure of which are most common."

(OOC: Hmm...I should put this somewhere I can find it)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“A lot more!” Tiberius says, a look of bewilderment on his face, “Well maybe we’ll get to those another time...I think that’s enough to take in for the moment. Hmm, I suppose I should get back to what I was going to say earlier...that I hope you don’t mind that I borrowed some of your massage materials earlier...”

OOC: Is that a hint to put it in the setting doc...it will be done without prompting you know.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yep, a whole lot more.  If you go down even to the minor gods, there are hundreds and hundreds."

"Oh, of course I don't mind.  In fact, I am glad that you could find use of them.  You can always feel free to borrow anything of mine, except maybe my clothes, since those probably wouldn't suit you too well" she replies wryly, with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I doubt they would fit either,” Tiberius chuckles, “I was going to ask if I might borrow some of your oils an such on a semi-permanent basis, but since you’ve said I can borrow them whenever I’d like that’s already covered...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Sure, just make sure to leave them with me when you leave the ship, okay?  I can tell you some good places to buy, although mine are all-natural and from my home, so you won't be able to get exactly the same ones without either travelling there or finding an import."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I’ll just borrow then as required and return them to your satchel or you after I use them, as I wouldn’t want to lose them...they the best I’ve ever seen to be honest, and now I know why,” Tiberius replies with a grin, “Any advice of where to find a simple set I can carry with me would be appreciated, and before I forget I should offer you my massage services while I remain on the ship, as I have with Calpurnia...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Why thank you.  Kyprian exports are somewhat hard to find, as they are usually in high demand, and my people's craftmanship always makes me proud.  You should be able to get a simple but nice set of lotions from a shop in Meridian...I can right you some directions."

"Calpurnia, eh?  She really needs to loosen up, don't you think?  It would do her good."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thank you, directions would be good...I've never really spent a lot of time in Meridian.”

“Well that’s why I borrowed your oils today while you were sleeping, she agreed to a massage...though I don’t think she’s ready yet for more than something friendly and relaxing, as she was a little worried I might go places I wasn’t invited...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, she's very uptight...but I guess maybe anyone would be, somewhat, with her husband assassinated and herself barely escaping a similar fate...Still, I'm glad that you managed to coax her a little bit out of her shell.  Perhaps it is the common bond you share as Warmages, but it is good to see her talking to someone instead of being reclusive, all alone with her Felicia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well less so now I think, and hopefully she will return for another session where she can relax completely. I suppose it could be the bond of shared interests, but whatever it is though I intend to spend time talking with her while I’m aboard...if nothing else it may get her to open up enough to be able to find others to spend time with. I just hope I don't do more harm than good and leave her feeling even more lonely when I go. Hmm, do you have many friends aboard Aspasia or do people just come to you with their problems?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I like to consider almost everyone on board my friend, but it is admittedly true that they usually only come to me when they have troubles or need counseling or comforting.  Still, I am at least on good terms with all of them, and they'll talk to me nicely when I approach them, you know?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I understand that all too well, it sounds very similar to what I experience in my position as Optio. Though everyone is friendly enough, it tends to leave you feeling a bit isolated and you really don’t have anyone to go to for your own problems...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I suppose that is true, but fortunately, I don't really have any big problems to worry about like so many other people...I praise Vynerys and also Tykhia for my good fortune every day, and I also pray that the Goddess will be able to bring love to heal the hearts of all those less fortunate."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well you need not worry about it while I’m here at least, I’m happy to listen to any problems you do have Aspasia, just as you’ve listened to mine. So have you seen Kallithyia since I last saw you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"No, I haven't seen her since then, although I have heard talk from the crew about her cavorting across the deck naked.  She might still be up there now."

(OOC: Speaking of problems, let's talk about Kallithyia--clever )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That seems strange considering the requests she made to keep men away from her...I hope it doesn’t cause any problems. Hmm, she definitely doesn’t seem to be adapting to her freedom all that well, though she was okay when I saw her with Autolycus. I wonder what’s troubling her...” Tiberius replies his voice dropping off, but still loud enough for Aspasia to hear, as he says the last short sentence.

OOC: Clever...not me.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"For all that she puts on an air of bravado, she is just a little girl inside...what is troubling her is that she cannot adjust to the world around her or the one within her, and she will not accept guidance."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That sounds reasonable...I definitely can’t offer an opinion as she will hardly speak to me, not that we share a common language anyway...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...she is headstrong and prideful, and, you might have noticed, a bit of a hypocrite about a lot of different things.  Perhaps she will be more willing to speak with you now, but it is equally likely that she will be even less so...She is rather capricious."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“She does seem extremely capricious from the few words I’ve had with her...she’s gone from pleasant to cold in a heartbeat on several occasions, and I don’t know what I’ve said to provoke such a reaction. Perhaps nothing if that’s the impression she leaves with you as well...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, it was probably nothing at all," Aspasia agrees.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So what are you up to now Aspasia?” Tiberius asks as he finishes off his lunch.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, after breakfast, I was just about to go and take a survey of the crew and ship to make sure everyone is alright."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Ah well then I’d better find something to do myself...maybe I should see Catullus about starting to learn Vaelysh...”

OOC: Bed soon?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"That could be a good idea.  And if you want to talk to me, I'll be out and about the ship."

(OOC: Yup.  I'm happy because I've now finished 3/4 of my assignments, and I am done 2/3 of the last one )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’ll likely be a few hours assuming he has time for a lesson now...so I guess I should go and ask,” Tiberius says as he stands, “Hopefully you’ll have a nice quiet morning to make up for your interrupted night...see you later Aspasia.”

OOC: Good news indeed.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Maybe, although sometimes loud and vibrant mornings can be interesting too.  See you soon, Tiberius."

(OOC: Well, that doesn't count my paper due Tuesday though.  Also, I have a final project due on the 20th)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Returning his used dishes, Tiberius waves as he leaves he galley in search of Catullus, hoping to find him in his cabin.*

OOC: And then he brings the bad back.  BTW - Added Praetorian mythos and gods to setting doc and posted it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius finds Catullus in his cabin, reading a book.  He looks up as Tiberius enters.*

"Ah, hello again Tiberius.  How are you doing?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Very well thank you Catullus, I've had a pleasant morning spending time in the company of two lovely women, so I can’t complain. How has your morning been?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Somewhat more hectic than yours, I'd imagine, spent partially in the company of a very confused woman."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Kallithyia being mercurial again...hmm, I hear she was seen running naked across the deck...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...somehow that doesn't surprise me.  Quite a turnabout from someone who _demanded_ an escort to travel around the ship, no?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I said something to that effect when I heard about it from Aspasia. I do hope Kallithyia will seek her out to talk and resolve some of her conflicts...though she seemed alright when I saw her with Autolycus earlier. They were preparing to play Marticrux at the time and I asked if I could watch and perhaps learn a little Vaelysh as they played, but was rebuffed because she was too nervous to play in front of me...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"She was probably afraid that she was going to lose.  She's a bit...shall we say...self-centred?  I would have expected her to be more resilient to things not going her way, actually, after all the awful things that happened to her, but I guess you can never tell just how the mind will shatter."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Self-centred...hmm, yes she is proud, rather too proud at times to ask for help. Ah well, I guess there’s not much we can do except watch, wait, and help out if she comes to us....though I doubt she’ll come to me on her own about anything, especially since the language barrier would hinder me helping anyway. That’s what I came to speak to you about actually, learning Vaelysh if you wouldn’t mind teaching me...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, you'd like to learn Vaelysh?  Well, sure, why not.  I can do my best, but I'm nowhere near an expert.  I only picked it up recently to surprise my friend from Amaranthia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“You know more than one Amaranthian? Well you’ve definitely led a much more widely travelled life than I, so I suppose it shouldn’t be too much of a surprise. Hmm, whether you’re an expert or not Catullus you know more than I, and it’s just not that easy to pick up a language on your own when you aren't exposed to it except for hearing brief fragments...especially when you have no idea of the content,” Tiberius replies with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"More than one?...Oh, you mean Kallithyia.  Yes, I guess that does make it two.  For some reason, I have trouble envisioning her back on Amaranthia.  I think she says she can never return there, or some such."

"Sure, I'd be glad to teach you what little I know, but I just hope that my misunderstandings don't get amplified when I pass what I know over to you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I wonder why she says that...what could she have done that’s so heinous she couldn’t return...”

“Oh, well I’m sure Kallithyia can sort that out, assuming she’ll speak to me...perhaps I can also ask Autolycus, as I know he speaks Vaelysh. I just don’t want to trouble him with his duties aboard ship...I’m sure he has little enough free time as it is. Plus I don’t want Kallithyia thinking I’m stealing a companion away from her, no point creating more trouble without need is there.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I suppose not...Though perhaps if he gave you a few lessons it might help counteract any inaccuracies in my understanding of the language."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I didn’t notice any inaccuracies when I was listening via magical translation yesterday, so your understanding can’t be all that bad. Though by the time I have the basics down, hopefully Kallithyia will actually speak with me and I can practice with her to iron out any inconsistencies...if not there’s always Autolycus.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...that could probably work.  So, shall we begin?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Whenever you’re ready Catullus...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Sure, let's get started then," Catullus replies, beginning to teach Tiberius the basics of Vaelysh.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So tell me more about this other Amaranthian friend of yours...is she much different to Kallithyia,” Tiberius interjects after he learns a few simple, but necessary, Vaelysh words.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, she's very different indeed.  Unlike Kallithyia, she is very nice and understanding, and not at all high-strung or high-maintenance.  One might think that she is naive, but on closer examination, it is not so.  She has seen great sorrows and dangers and stayed calm in the face of them.  Perhaps it is their different cultures that caused it, but from what I read of Conasan culture, Kallithyia is atypical even for that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Pondering the differences as he studies the new language, Tiberius replies a few minutes later, “Perhaps it is because Kallithyia is _broken_ in so many different ways from her trials. Did your friend seek out the events that brought her sorrow and danger?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, she did.  I met her when she was seeking closure on her father's death.  But she did it discreetly and with caution and poise."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, very different circumstances indeed...Kallithyia was taken from the life she knew without a choice in the matter, while your friend sought out her hardship. I imagine Kallithyia would be a very different person had she not suffered in the ways she has...well I hope that’s the cause of her being how she is now at least...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I'm sure it is...That is why I can't help but feel sorry for her."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I hope I get to meet your other Amaranthian friend some day, it’d be nice to meet a well adjusted nymph. I certainly hope her name is shorter than ‘your other Amaranthian friend’ though, as it’s quite a mouthful to say every time I refer to her,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Maybe you will meet her someday soon...her name is Vasha."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well that’s nice and short, and not a tongue-twister like Kallithyia either!” Tiberius says grinning, “Hmm, I suppose we should get back to the lesson and I'd better try to keep my focus on it this time or I could end up mangling the language altogether.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 9, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Alright then.  On to common Vaelysh phrases."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius sits quietly and listens as Catullus voices the phrases, before trying to repeat them...pulling himself up when he hears himself make a mistake and repeating the phrase again until he get’s it as close to correct as he can at the moment.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Lavinia and Kalli grapple for a while on deck.  Both of them are trained in grappling, though Kalli is more experienced and more lithe, but Lavinia is stronger, so it is about even, with a slight advantage to Lavinia.  Kalli gets the feeling that she would win in a straight-up fight, though--grappling was playing to the shorter girl's advantages.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Though Kallithyia had kept her facial expression to a stern professional frown she had truly enjoyed grappling with Lavinia, it was like she was home grappling with one of her sisters, though an abit stronger one which was something new for the tall Palmaid of above average strength.  She wasn’t reborn, not by a long shot, but she was very happy and she had no desire to end their practice even though she knew that they were at an end…*

* Before it ended though Kallithyia got Lavinia on her back, mostly by holding her tight her head upon the smaller girls stomach and using her long powerful legs to power her over.  Seeing her exposed Kallithyia changed tactics and brought her full lips to Lavinia’s stomach and blew a raspberry on her with no intention of stopping…  It was a tactic of someone having fun with a friend and not gladiator’s grapple to make sure they could survive the arena. *









*OOC:*


 Hope you don’t mind the above ‘freeform combat’ as I didn’t roll but thought it was a good ending to the grappling practice…  I know that constitution has no true value in a grapple but is Lavinia breathing hard as Kallithyia is? More so?  Less so? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Hey...no fair!" Lavinia pants, as she bends her smaller frame backwards, seemingly making no progress as Kalli continues to blow strawberries but then all in a flash, flipping under Kalli's longer and legs and behind, escaping the Palmaid's grip as she grabs the taller woman from behind in her steely grip before releasing into a hug and then letting go as she backs away.

"That was...good practise." Lavinia admits, "But now I'm tired...and I think you are too.  We should take a rest."

(OOC: It's fine.  Just because Lavinia was at an advantage doesn't mean that Kalli didn't win like that quite a few times too.  Lavinia seems to be breathing just as hard as Kalli, and perhaps a bit more)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I will admit it wasn’t a proper tactic for a warrior and that it might not have been fair, but it was indeed fun,”  Kallithyia admitted with a grin as her body language suggested that she was accepted the truce and she step forward and kissed the shorter girl lightly on her forehead, “You’re a strong little thing, Lavinia, and I’m tried too.”

“Do you have any duties to perform on the ship today?”  Kallithyia asked curiously as she gathered her belongings up and handed Lavinia her own.









*OOC:*


 How much time did they kill? (I hope enough to get rid of Auto…  Stupid me for being nice. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Thank you, Kallithyia.  Growing up in the pits helped me tone my muscles by necessity, and I like to think that I am stronger than most men."

"Yes, I do have some duties to do now, but they lightened them a bit to make up for my new job of keeping you company, so don't worry about the time we spent."

(OOC: Well, I don't think they wrestled for six or seven straight hours   Probably more like three--three hours of sustained wrestling in light armour or no armour is quite a lot, even for someone with 15 Con)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 10, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Please, Lavinia, call me Kalli,”  Kallithyia replied sincerely, their were people on this ship who had no right calling her that especially when Lavinia didn’t. Lavinia more than anyone should have that right in calling her by her nickname, “and I would like to help with your duties, Lavinia, with Auto asleep, as I suspect that he still is, I honestly don’t have much else to do and it seems like it would be unfair if I didn’t return the favor.  Maybe afterwards we can get cleaned up and find some food together too?”

* Kallithyia smiled friendly yet shyly, she shouldn’t have trouble finding friends, at least of the feminine type, but she hadn’t had much luck and, though, Kallithyia hoped for that to change she worried that it wouldn’t. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure, that would be fun, Kalli.  Here, let me show you what to do," Lavinia replies, heading to her place and showing Kalli some of the basics.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, that is well done.  You are making good progress, Tiberius.  You're a quick study." Catullus praises as they continue to practise Vaelysh for a goodly number of hours until finally Catullus decides, "That's probably enough for one sitting.  Let's let it sink before we move on further, okay?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes that sounds good...it’s definitely been some time since I’ve sat in a class of any kind, and I felt like I was back at the academy there for a while,” Tiberius replies laughing.

OOC: So what types of things can Tiberius get away with saying badly in Vaelysh.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah yes...the Academy.  An interesting place," Catullus replies, "I hope I lived up to your expectations in a teacher, then."

(OOC: Things like hello, thank you, good bye, please, where is the ____, your ____ is beautiful and other random common words )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, you did fine Catullus...you actually remind me of one of my instructors in foreign languages at the academy...”

OOC: Good, just enough to get him in trouble.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah, that's good...As long as it was a teacher you liked," Catullus jokes.

(OOC: Yup )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I liked him well enough, the language wasn’t quite so pleasant though...Tralg. Haven’t had much use for that myself yet...thankfully,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yikes--Tralg?  Yes, that's not a language I ever imagined would be useful to learn.  My guess is that any Tralg I see is probably going to be attacking, rather than talking.  But I guess it's good that some people can speak it, just in case, eh?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I imagine the idea was for military command, I could definitely see the potential in having a squad of Tralg charging an enemy position, but I don’t know that they’ve managed to put that particular plan into action.”

OOC: Ironic isn’t it, the only game of yours I’m in without a Tralg, and it’s the only one where my character speaks the language.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah, I suppose that makes sense."

(OOC: Indeed--the irony does not escape me )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Thanks for the lesson Catullus. Well I’ll let you get back to your book while I mull over all the new words running around in my head...hopefully I don’t get myself into too much trouble when I decide to practice them,” Tiberius replies with a grin as he stands.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You're quite welcome.  I would suggest against using your Vaelysh to praise Kallithyia's beauty, though," Catullus replies with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Why, did you do that and get an unwanted reaction of some kind? She didn’t attack you did she?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"No, not quite...But she doesn't seem the type who would take that sort of compliment well, don't you think?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]







*OOC:*


 Her place?  And just what are the basics?  (Is she working the sails like Auto does/did?) 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Probably not, but then again I doubt she heard it much during the abuses she suffered...so who knows how she’d react. Not that I was itching to find out mind you, but now you’ve peaked my interest Catullus...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli](OOC: Her place is near the back of the ship, manning the rudder and tail wing behind the ship that helps it keep optimal speed as it moves to the shifting whims of the Helmsman's directives.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Uh oh, that might be dangerous!" Catullus chuckles. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“That seems a strange reaction to danger Catullus? Is there something going on that I’m not privy to...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, well, I figure that even if she does decide to come after you, you can take care of yourself.  You have magic on your side, after all."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well magic doesn’t do me much good if I can’t talk, and if I’m understanding you correctly I imagine I may well be lying on the deck and clutching at my privates should I do any such thing,” Tiberius replies with a wry grin and a weak chuckle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia studied, listened, and learned as much as she could from Lavinia.  It probably seemed silly to her short companion but doing the work made her feel more normal, it obviously wasn’t normal Conacian work but she felt like she belonged with on the ship and that made her feel normal.  Kallithyia also had a better understanding and appreciation of the ship too. *

Feeling pretty confident that she had it down Kallithyia smiled and asked curiously, “Lavinia, can I try on my own now?’









*OOC:*


 Is Auto’s job or Lavinia’s job more labor intensive? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I suppose you could always try to wheeze out the spell," Catullus chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure--give it a try!" Lavinia replies, smiling encouragingly.

(OOC: Autolycus's job uses more brute strength, but Lavinia's requires more skill and finesse as well as a good bit of strength too)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Not exactly how I want to try my spellcasting...hmm, perhaps I’ll just leave it be for now, though it might be a fun experiment.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Okay, here goes nothing, Lavinia!”  

* Kallithyia takes the proper place and begins to do Lavinia’s assigned tasks while she turns around for conformation to make sure she is doing it properly every once in awhile till she truly gets comfortable with it… * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You could always pull a Blink or Displacement first before you try.  Those are good for getting out of a scuffle," Catullus offers, "I had to use magic to get away from her once, myself.".[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes...very nice...good job!" Lavinia continues to praise Kalli as the Palmaid continues to get used to the task.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It just so happens that I have none of those spells at my disposal,” Tiberius chuckles, “I could _enlarge_ myself or throw a _color spray_, but neither are really useful to cast beforehand. Oh well, I’ll just have to take my lumps if I decide to try I guess.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Do be careful with Enlarge--it's very useful for Grapples, but it causes her to go into an insane rage if you use it," Catullus warns.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Feeling pretty satisfied that she has it under control Kallithyia begins to make small talk while she continues to process of keeping the ship functioning at a hundred percent effectiveness. *

“So, Lavinia, would you be willing to help me learn to communicate with some of the others on the ship?” Kallithyia, her back to Lavinia, made no effort to hide her pain as she continued to speak, “I really think breaking the language barrier would help me recover…  You know small steps instead of the large leap of faith I tried and failed miserably at.”









*OOC:*


 How long till Lavinia is free from the yoke of manual labor and the two can run off to do other things? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well...I'm probably not the best teacher here--in fact, I may be one of the worst, but...I can try."

(OOC: Lavinia has eight hours of assigned work in total thanks to getting four hours off due to her task to help Kalli.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I thought it might be a bit intimidating, that’s why I said I’d just have to take my lumps...I wouldn’t want to have her any more anxious around me than she already is. Hmm, so you two have been grappling...sounds interesting,” Tiberius replies chuckling as he raises an eyebrow at the implication.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...you can imagine...she wasn't exactly kind to me when I first met her in the pits to announce my intentions of freeing her."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“This was before you approached me?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Indeed.  I only noticed the way you took interest after that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Ra: [SBLOCK]“Well,” Kallithyia admited with a grin as she turned around and teased her friend, “it beats standing in the corner doing nothing while I do all the work.  Come teach me while we work together.”  









*OOC:*


 So they have eight more hours of this stuff before Lavinia gets off work?  That would make Kallithyia a really tried girl but it would also get her on a sleep pattern with a friend, someone she would serious consider seeing how someone is always sleeping…  Of course that would mean she would have to past pass that 2 hours in the next six hours scenario but she would do it.  (If her body would allow her too.) 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well now she’s free she hopefully won’t have any reason for that kind of conduct anymore...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure, I'll try my best," Lavinia offers.

(OOC: Kalli will definitely be tired after that, but she did have Symbiosis, so she can probably pull through.  Also of note--it isn't eight hours after now, it is eight hours total, including the time they already spent working )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You know...that's what I thought too, but honestly, I'm not so sure any more.  Just be careful though, and I'm sure you'll be okay."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia feels like cheering but keeps it simple, “thank you, Lavinia, it’s most appreciated by me and I will do my best not to disappoint you!  So what language am I learning?” 









*OOC:*


 Already spent work?  You mean the wrestling/grappling or am I misunderstanding? You can answer in the OOC thread if I’m on hold again. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"Well, I know Vulgar Praetorian best, since that's my native tongue.  I can understand High Praetorian, but since I never speak it, I am sorely underexperienced to try to teach it.  So how about Vulgar Praetorian?"


(OOC: No, not the wrestling.  I mean the work they've already done on the rudder) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Around me she’s been nothing but controlled and coldly polite, so I haven’t seen the outbursts I hear of from others. Hmm, well I think I will truly leave you to your book this time, and I’ll see you later Catullus,” Tiberius replies before leaving the cabin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"See you later then, Tiberius," Catullus replies, waving with one hand as he turns back to his book.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius then tours the ship, partially to stretch his legs and also to see what other resources there are to occupy his time, practicing short Vaelysh phrases as he wanders.*

OOC: Mess with him as you will.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Looking around the ship, Tiberius sees workers on the deck, the empty storage room, a practise room, the galley, the Helmsman's Chambre, the Captain's Quarters, the Crew Quarters, and the cabins for himself, Catullus, and Kallithyia.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Finding nothing new, he goes in search of Aspasia again.*

OOC: Oh I thought I’d finally pick you up on chambre too...that’s french for chamber.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Looking around the ship, Tiberius eventually finds Aspasia tending to a bruise on one of the sailors.*

(OOC: I took French in high school )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius watches what she does to fix it, leaning casually on whatever is available, and waits for the sailor to leave before speaking.*

“Hmm, seems you’ve had a busy time since breakfast.”

OOC: And obviously it’s slipped in amongst your english.  Hmm, I didn't even get the choice of langauges when I was in high school.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yep.  But I am fortunate that there were relatively few who were injured.  More of them were unsure of what was going on when Kallithyia ran across the deck naked."

(OOC: Clearly.  It must be the whole theatre thing coming back to haunt me   I took French and Spanish, but I only know a basic level.  And a little bit of some other languages, including three words of Mandarin Chinese )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’ll bet Kallithyia took some explaining,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...yes it most certainly did," Aspasia giggles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, perhaps I should have come with you then...it sounds like the questions and the explanation would have been entertaining,” Tiberius says as he continues to chuckle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Perhaps it would have...Some of them wanted to know if she was giving them an invitation, and I definitely had to set them straight before they got themselves hurt!" she chuckles lightly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Definitely sounds entertaining,” Tierbius says as he begins to calm down, “Well I managed to spend the time learning enough Vaelysh to get myself in trouble I think...and if I recall correctly you know Seelie, so perhaps I should learn that as well...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, that's right.  I do know Seelie.  Would you like me to try to teach you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes if you wouldn’t mind, I imagine it’s quite a nice language...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, it's very musical, flowing, and sweet.  Of course, it does seem a little bit odd when men speak it, but it's still a pretty language.  I'd be glad to teach it to you, and I'll teach you more about the ways of Vynerys and what I know of the other gods as well, if you like."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It all sounds good to me, and even if it does sound a little odd, well I’m sure my wife will like it,” Tiberius replies smiling.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Molpe Lilypetals: Limnad/Female (Siren)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Why is it vulgar?”  Kallithyia asked curiously.









*OOC:*


 Ahh, cool.  Pure OOC question but does Lavinia seem like she will be going to bed after this too? 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I bet it would sound even nicer if she was speaking it," Aspasia teases, "Should we head over to your cabin, then?  If you want, I can give you a light massage as we learn...I've heard that it can sometimes be an effective memory tool for...kinesthetic learners."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"That's just what it's called.  Vulgar, it means common, you know?  Like a vulgate is a common tongue.  What did you think it meant?" Lavinia asks curiously.

(OOC: She will probably work her time and then take maybe a four-hour break before sleep)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Something less than High Praetorian,” Kallithyia admited honestly, “why do your people have two languages?”









*OOC:*


 I guess Kallithyia will have to try for a compromise. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Exactly, when I teach it to her, assuming I master it, it will be an exotic present of sorts...something from a far away land. A massage, well I don’t know if it will help me learn, but I won’t say no, so yes my cabin would be the best place.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"The one is spoken by the nobles and the other by us commoners.  They are pretty similar, but there's a bunch of differences.  Still, it's possible to understand most of one if you are fluent in the other."

(OOC: Perhaps)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...yes, what a thoughtful husband you are!" Aspasia replies with a wry smile, as the two head towards Tiberius's cabin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia said though she really didn’t as two languages just seemed like a hindrance to any society but she ignored it, “well I guess I should learn vulgar as I imagine it is spoken more but I would rather learn high as I don’t agree with your societies desire to separate it’s people.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, I can't really teach High Praetorian that well--Lord Tiberius would probably be a better choice for that, but I can teach you some Vulgar."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I get the feeling that last comment had just a hint of sarcasm,” Tiberius chuckles as they walk.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia shook her head, they lacked a common language it would just be an act of frustration, “we have no common language though I suspect he would teach me as he seems to keep an watchful yet curious eye on me.”









*OOC:*


 If Kalli learned some vaguer from Lavinia and some high from Tiberius would she qualify for High? (If not it’s cool.  She needs to learn another language or two after all.) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Sarcastic--me?" Aspasia winks as they reach the door, "Never!"

"You _are_ a thoughtful husband.  Coming up with all these nice gifts for your Claudia.  She's a lucky woman."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I hear sometimes that a teacher who speaks almost entirely in the language to be learned can be quite effective, actually, but it's up to you."

(OOC: If you learn High Praetorian from Tiberius, you can qualify)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That is true, Lavinia, I learned much of Vaelysh in that same manner and I learned Narlse all in that manner…  Is their any other languages you speak?  Maybe something that would be useful outside of the confines of your empire?”  









*OOC:*


 So lessons from Lavinia wouldn’t help or hinder that process… I think, if possible, she should learn Eldish then. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kallithyia]"No, I'm sorry.  I just know those three languages."

(OOC: Correct.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I’m sure she’ll enjoy certain of your teachings more than others,” Tiberius replies with a grin and a wink as he opens the door, “After you oh glorious teacher...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Thank you, my esteemed student," Aspasia teases as she walks into the room first.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So how do you want me Aspasia?” Tiberius asks as he closes the door behind them.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"My oh my what innuendo that question might imply," Aspasia teases as she purses her finger to her lips thoughtfully, "Perhaps if we lie face to face with me on your chest for the massage it would be best.  Then you can watch my lips as I talk, which might help you learn the sounds of the Seelie language more easily."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes that might be best,” Tiberius replies slightly confused by talk of innuendo, as he removes his shirt before lying face-up on his bed.

OOC: Yes that sentence, short as it was, was rife with innuendo...as intended. Poor Tiberius though was only asking which way to lie down and what to wear.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 11, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Aspasia takes off the outer layer of her top as well, as she lies atop Tiberius and begins a soft, gentle massage as she begins to speak in Seelie without a translation for a little while, to help Tiberius get used to the language's sound.  After that, she moves on to teaching simple words and phrases.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That’s okay, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia reassured in both smile and words as she continued to work, “I think a lesson in vulgar would do me some good.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Lying back and relaxing as Aspasia massages him, Tiberius listens to the sweet musical language as he watches her lips closely.*

_It is indeed a beautiful language, I hope I can do it justice_, he thinks as he listens and watches, _If nothing else I will be able to listen_.

*As he begins to learn and repeat the words and phrases, he notices that the language does sound different coming from him. More earthy, perhaps losing a little of it’s sweetness, but it still holds it’s musical quality, and although not yet flowing as he stumbles over a few words it makes a pleasant counterpoint to Aspasia’s own speech.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Okay then, I'll teach you some basic phrases while we work," Lavinia agrees.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"There, that's good...It seems like you're getting the hang of it.  It is a beautiful language, isn't it?  Very sensual..." Aspasia whispers, as she brushes her lips against his and continues her massage, repeating what she just said, but this time in Seelie.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, yes it is a beautiful language,” Tiberius replies,  caught up in the language he then slips into Seelie, “Beautiful and sensual like you...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...excellent diction and timbre.  That is good Seelie for a beginner, but be careful not to repeat that too loudly as you go about the ship," Aspasia warns him coyly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“That sounds like a great idea, Lavinia.”

* Kallithyia does as Lavinia asks.  Truthfully its not the language she wants to learn but solitude breeds desperation.* [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Coming back to himself, Tiberius blushes a little as he replies thoughtfully, “I doubt I’ll be using that phrase too often aboard ship, though I will continue to use it for you if you’d like...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I don't know...you don't sound so sure of that to me..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, a girl does appreciate flattery...or at least that's true for me," Aspasia replies sweetly, as she shifts into a bit of Seelie.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I guess your right, Lavinia,” Kallithyia admits, “how would you like to pass the time?”









*OOC:*


 Well so much for langauges. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]
"I don't know...we could just talk as we work, if you want."

(OOC: It's cause Kalli's such an elitist )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well flattering you Aspasia should be no trouble at all, and I guess you don’t get as much as you deserve. I’ll just need to learn some more words if you’d like to hear it in Seelie,” Tiberius replies smiling, before moving back to Seelie again to practice.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK] “I have no idea what to talk about, Lavinia.”  Kallithyia admitted as she put more emphasize on the work at hand. 









*OOC:*


 She’s not.  Not by a long shot.  She’s just tried of being seen as a second rate slab of beef meant for everyone’s enjoyment. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, then I'll have to teach you some more Seelie," Aspasia replies, before moving into some more Seelie phrases and grammar rules.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, then we can just work if you'd prefer that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I that works for you, Lavinia, it works for me.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure, whatever you prefer, Kalli."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Kallithyia remind quite and continued on doing the work before her. *









*OOC:*


 Sleeping schedules don’t seem to need to match up after all. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"So...Kalli, any tips on combat technique...you are still far more skilled than I, and I would be interested to know what I should do differently to improve," Lavinia ventures after a little while of working quietly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Stumbling over a few words as he learns some more Seelie grammar, Tiberius manages to form some flattery he hopes is pleasing. Getting it out mostly in one attempt with a few pauses as he puzzles out various words.*

“Fair Aspasia, your eyes so bright, your hair long and lustrous, your skin fine and soft...beauty there for all to see, but for those who get closer they find your heart the most beautiful feature of all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Ah, yes, that's very sweet of you Tiberius, and very well-formed Seelie, too.  I think you'll find that words like those are easy in this language, as it has so many words for love and beauty, though some things are hard to say in Seelie...they have no word for murder...In some ways, the naivete of the language is refreshing," Aspasia ponders.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I’m glad you liked it Aspasia. Yes, it does seem easy to form pleasant phrases and compliments in the Seelie language, much more so than any other language I’ve ever heard. Well it would be nice if there were no need for words such as murder, slavery, and the like...I doubt they even have a single word that specifically means death, as I’ve heard they live for a very long time without outside intervention,” Tiberius replies thoughtfully.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, that's true...the closest is a word that means 'joined with nature'...So very different from Kallithyia, isn't it?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Very much so...though I’m uncertain of her exact origins, and I’ve heard there are several tribes who are far more warlike that what is normal for seelie nymphs.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"She's a Conacian Amazon, so they are indeed far more warlike than the Seelie...real man-haters too..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well she’s managed to overcome that at least partially...I know she’s spent time in the company of Autolycus and Catullus without killing or seriously maiming them, though Catullus did warn me against commenting on her beauty...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Heh, yes...I'd say she's overcome it indeed...but I'd still say she's quite a bit of mess now...Poor thing."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes it’s quite sad, we’ve liberated her from her slavery, but that hasn’t done terribly much to appease her judging by the state of affairs earlier today. Have you had any thoughts of how to help her out of the mess she’s in now?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well...I've tried, but I don't think she wants to listen.  I think she takes morbid pleasure, somewhere deep in her unconscious, in torturing herself..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, I imagine she blames herself for her sister’s deaths at the very least, and if she can’t move on from that she may never recover. Add to that the abuse she suffered before coming to the arena and perhaps she thinks she doesn’t deserve to live...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I think there is definitely truth in this...her violent passions have self-destructive elements embedded deeply within them..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“She likely needs love and companionship like she would receive from her sisters, but I don’t know where she would find that here and since I think she’s far too embarrassed to return to her home I don’t know how it will come about. I’m also worried she has no goals for the future, or at least there were none she would tell me of when I asked the first day aboard ship...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I agree.  But unfortunately, she will not set herself realistic goals, nor is she willing to seek companionship in the right places...in many ways, she is like an immature child..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“So she has sought companionship then...hmm, I guess that was the cause of her naked run across the deck earlier...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well...it's probably not in the way you think...The naked run was more of the suicide urge, I would think."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“I imagine the run was brought on by a rejection of some kind...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, it might have been something like that...."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“It does seem a rather immature reaction, but to her it probably proved that she is unlovable and unwanted, and after that I don’t doubt suicide may have been her plan...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, if so, she managed to refrain from suicide this time, at least," Aspasia sighs, "Merciful Vynerys but that girl is depressing..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh she’s getting you down again without even being near you...perhaps we should stop speaking about Kallithyia,” Tiberius replies, “Hmm, so is my Seelie lesson finished yet...well whether it is or not, perhaps you’d like me to massage you for a while...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"No, that's okay.  I'm fine, i'm fine...let's continue with some more Seelie," Aspasia replies, her smile returning as she banishes the sad thoughts of Kallithyia.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“And here I was thinking you were fishing for another massage,” Tiberius teases, as they return to the lesson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Nope, no need to worry.  I'm still good to go," Aspasia replies, continuing her massage as she starts another Seelie lesson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well as long as you’re sure,” Tiberius replies, as he relaxes back into the massage and the Seelie lesson.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, most certainly sure," Aspasia replies, returning to Seelie phrases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius lies back and lets his eyes drift almost closed, as he listens to and then repeats Aspasia’s phrases.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hey, don't fall asleep on me!" Aspasia teases, "Although...I do hear that sleeping on something you've just learned can help retain the memory..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Oh I’m not falling alseep, just enjoying all the aspects of the lesson,” Tiberius replies grinning.

*Taking one hand from behind his head, he strokes the back of Aspasia’s hand briefly with a finger as she massages.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Good," Aspasia replies, mock-sternly, "I wouldn't want to have to...discipline you for not paying attention in class."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Hmm, disciplined for not paying attention...sounds interesting the way you say it...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You want to try me, you naughty student you?" Aspasia arches an eyebrow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Try what?” Tiberius asks innocently, as he sticks out his tongue.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Provoking my...discipline," Aspasia replies teasingly, grabbing Tiberius's tongue between her lips as she gives him a deep kiss, "Dare you tempt my wrath again?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well if that’s the kind of punishment I can expect I just might...” Tiberius replies, his voice trailing off as he closes his eyes and begins to mock-snore.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Uh oh, that's two offenses!" Aspasia chides as she slips out of her top and slides topless into Tiberius's arms, kissing him again, "It's just going to get worse unless you learn to behave yourself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Opening his eyes again, Tiberius grins and remarks, “Mmm, with this kind of punishment I may never learn...” as he cheekily pinches her bottom.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I gave you all of my general tips when you where a little one, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia pauses in her work as she studies Lavinia, were she quickly concludes that Lavinia is not a little one anymore, and Kallithyia’s studying turns into a proud smile before she finally manages to speak again, “and it looks like you took them to heart so I would really need to see you in a fight or to spar with you before I give anymore tips…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Uh oh, look at that," Aspasia replies, as she wiggles her bottom slightly, causing the covering bottom to slip off with his pinch, "That's three strikes.  Last chance--are you going to be better behaved now?  I don't think I'll be able to restrain myself any more."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 12, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Well, we've done some grappling, so that's why I was wondering if you had pointers on that?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m afraid not, Lavinia,” Kallithyia admits with a giggle, “if I give you any pointers in grappling you be able to hold me down and get more than even for the raspberry!”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Better behaved...hmm, let me think...no I don’t think so,” Tiberius quips, grinning as he firmly places his hands on her exposed posterior.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oho, so you're afraid of me, then?" Lavinia teases good-naturedly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Uh oh, now you've done it, you bad boy...I'm going to have to show you the full extent of the punishment for neglecting your studies!" Aspasia replies in a husky whisper as she cuddles up close in Tiberius's arms and begins to alternate between deep kisses and caressing cuddles, whispering to him in Seelie when she has breath.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Mmm, I like the punishment for this class,” Tiberius manages to get out in a moment between kisses, before he also slips into Seelie, whispering honeyed words when he can as he softly strokes Aspasia’s body in return.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*They continue for some time until eventually Aspasia slows down and puts her undergarments back on.*

"I think that's enough punishment for now--would you like to learn some more Seelie?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Certainly, and I shall endeavour to stop misbehaving...your discipline is far too severe for me,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes...I knew you were too soft to last long against my strict ironclad discipline," Aspasia chuckles softly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m afraid of no one,”  Kallithyia admited proudly but she also spoke the truth in good humor and with a wink, “but I respect your strength and most importantly I respect you, Lavinia.”

* Kallithyia fought the urge to abandon work and to hug Lavinia but she was worried it would be misinterpreted and, truthfully, Kallithyia’s newfound respect for Lavinia had her confused in what manner she would be offering the hug…  With the respect the Palmaid found Lavinia more attractive than she had when they first met. *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, my military training hasn’t prepared me for such...insistent and enthusiastic chastisement,” Tiberius teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Thank you, Kalli...hearing that means a lot to me," Lavinia replies with a smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I can see that--your will to misbehave has been so easily conquered, after all."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well I could _misbehave_ again at any moment and need to be _disciplined_ once more, but I thought I’d try to concentrate on the Seelie lesson for a while at least,” Tiberius replies grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I’m glad to hear that, Lavinia,”  Kallithyia answers honestly behind a large smile, “maybe we can rematch in our grappling later on.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Good boy," Aspasia replies, feigning the sweet dulcet tones one would take when speaking to a very young child, "Then let's get back to your studies."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure, if you'd like," Lavinia replies with a smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I would, Lavinia, I would like that alot,”  Kallithyia pauses in her work as she trades smiles before becoming flushed with embarrassment, “but I will have to take a pass right after work unless you want to grapple in my bed…  I’m going to be bushed.”

* Kallithyia laughs are her own suggestion and turns back to her negated work.  It had been less of a subtle hint than she had honesty felt comfortable giving but she had just blurted it out subconsciously. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes, lets...” Tiberius replies, grinning at Aspasia’s response.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Lavinia appears mortified.*

"Umm...no.  No, that's okay Kalli, you just go to sleep if you're tired, of course.  I probably won't be awake all too long after you, myself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Apasia continues to teach Tiberius Seelie for some time, before she stirs a bit and says, half in Seelie to maintain the lesson:*

"Oh dear...we've spent quite a long time with this lesson, haven't we?  I'd probably best get back to my duties lest the captain think that I am shirking them for my own pleasures."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Responding to Aspasia’s concern Tiberius speaks as much in Seelie as possible, substituting Praetorian words if he can’t manage the concept with what he knows.*

“Have we? I guess we have,” Tiberius remarks after a few seconds of consideration, “Though it hardly feels like any time at all, you’re so easy to spend time with Aspasia...I imagine I could have days just disappear in your company. Hmm, yes I suppose we’d best end the lessons for now, and if the captain does say something please just blame me, after all I did ask for the Seelie lesson.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Easy,” Kallithyia hand reached for a the shorter woman’s shoulder but fell short of actually touching in, she suspected the touch would only bother her more, as she smiled reassuringly in her lie, “I wasn’t suggesting anything, Lavinia, I’m too tried for any sort of grappling, okay?” 

* Without saying anything more Kallithyia turned back to the work in question. Though she found herself wising that they would arrive at their destination…  The boat seemed to offer her little in the way of a new life. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You're a dear, but I won't hear of it.  It was my decision and I shall take responsibility if I must, but hopefully there won't be an issue." Aspasia gathers up her clothes and replaces them, glancing in the mirror as she fixes her hair back in place just the way she likes it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Okay.  That's okay.  When you're rested, we can try it again and you can show me some pointers--what do you think?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Sitting up Tiberius reaches for his shirt and slips it back on as he watches Aspasia.*

“Surely I should shoulder some responsibility...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Of course you shouldn't, Tiberius.  You're a guest on this ship, and I'm the crew member with the job to do.  There is no way for you to be culpable in anything at all, and even if you were, what would they do, eh?  You're a paying customer."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Yes and you were doing your job, helping a guest, even if it wasn’t your normal duty...so if the captain does say something please ask him to speak to me...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Okay, you win, Tiberius," Aspasia replies as she begins to head out the door, but then she adds, "Just kidding!" as she giggles merrily and slams it shut behind her.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Standing after Aspasia leaves his cabin, Tiberius chuckles quietly to himself and shakes his head.*

_Well I’ve said I’m willing to speak on her behalf should it come to it, I can’t do more..._

*He then straightens up his own clothes, buckles his sword belt back on, and heads towards the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius reaches the galley, where some of the sailors are eating their meals, chatting amongst themselves.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*Tiberius serves himself some dinner...as he does so looks for the woman he interviewed earlier who said she was the cook.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius catches a glimpse of the quartermaster's steely locks in a little kitchen attached to the galley.  As she turns, Tiberius catches her bright brassy eyes for just an instant, but she quickly looks away and bows her head before turning her attention intently to her work.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Hmm, this could be a chance to practice my Seelie a little..._

*Tiberius walks into the kitchen, stopping just inside the doorway, before he speaks in Seelie.*

“There’s no need to hide your bright eyes on my account,” he says, reinforcing the point he made the day before, before asking, “Do I frighten you in some way?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"It is not my place, my lord," she replies, in Vulgar Praetorian, setting down her skillet to bow, her eyes downcast.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Not you place?” Tiberius asks in Seelie, “Oh and please don’t let me stop you doing your work...I just wished to chat and practice my Seelie, but if that makes you uncomfortable I’ll leave.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"It is also not my place to tell you to leave, my lord.  It is your prerogative," she replies, remaining prostrate in her bow.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]“Well we can’t have you bowing to me all day, otherwise you won’t get your work done, so I will leave,” Tiberius replies changing to Vulgar Praetorian, as he starts to leave he says, “I would like you to consider though that you needn't be so servile around me or any other High Praetor, unless they demand it of you. I would never do that, but I also won’t force you to change...that is a decision you must make for yourself...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 14, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"As you command, my lord, but I know my place," she bows again, rising up as he leaves to pick up the skillet again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]_Not something I’m going to be able to change I imagine, but it’s a pity she’s not a little less servile...it’s hard to talk with someone when you have to almost order them to do everything..._

*Tiberius takes his meal to a table, eating slowly as he considers where he might find Lavinia at this hour.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Sure, I don’t see why not,”  Kallithyia answers with a tired smile, “speaking of rest.  If you have no objections, Lavinia, I think I would like to go do that now…”









*OOC:*


 If their not close to the end of their shift, and Autolycus would still like be in her bed (she would give him a window of 6-8 hours to sleep) let me know and I will edit. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Sure, have a pleasant sleep, then."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*As Tiberius thinks about where to find Lavinia over his meal, in a fit of good fortune, he notices her coming down for dinner just then.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]*After Lavinia gets her meal, Tiberius waves her over to where he’s sitting.*

OOC: I was waiting for just that.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Though she had admited to being tried, and truthfully she was, Kallithyia figured she should at least look at what they were serving for food, she need to keep her strength up for her training after all, before she did go to bed.  This lead her to the mess deck were she hoped they would be serving food right now. *









*OOC:*


 Does Kallithyia need to eat yet?  Could you set up the scene.  She’s going to have to approach someone that she knows speaks her language…  If theirs no one Kallithyia knows she will seek out a woman before a man and from least threatening too more threatening. (So a non threaten woman would be best.)  





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Right on Lavinia's heels, and before the Praetorian girl can get her meal, Kallithyia enters the galley, though it seems that they did not actually come together.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Oh, looking for a meal?  I thought you were going to sleep,"[/SBLOCK] *Lavinia calls out to Kalli from the other side of the galley.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia smiles and waves to Lavinia, she was obviously happy to see her, and she quickly crosses the galley to join her. *

(Conasan) [sblock]“I am soon but I figured it would be best to eat now than to wake up in an hour or two hungry and too hungry to go back to bed.” [/sblock]

* Kallithyia sounded tried as she spoke. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Well I suppose that makes sense,"[/SBLOCK]*Lavinia replies, nodding.*

(OOC: Note that there is no SBLOCK around my last post because everyone is in the galley   Unleashed, you can read BS's last post but Tiberius doesn't understand the Conasan)


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Tiberius bides his time, watching to see what occurs...if they both decide to get meals, he will wave the pair over.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

(Conasan) [sblock]“Don’t worry, Lavinia, I didn’t abandon you in the pit so there is no way I’m not going to abandon you on this ship, okay?  So do we get in line like we did in the pits for special occasions or do we sit and they bring the food to us?”  [/sblock]

* Kallithyia, still smiling, rests a hand on the shorter woman’s shoulder in what appears to be a reassuring manner before looking around curious at their surroundings. *









*OOC:*


 Sorry I didn’t note why the post format changed.  I just thought you messed up the color tag.  (Actually, RA, your last two posts have had the same issue)  Anyhow I edited the above post and once again I’m sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Well, actually, we just serve ourselves from what's available up there, although if you tried to get poor Creusa to deliver the food to you like a noble, she probably would do it..."[/SBLOCK]

*Lavinia replies, pointing to the woman with long steely locks in the tiny attached kitchen.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia’s head and then her emerald green eyes follow Lavinia’s pointing.  A small but honest smile forms on her face as they speak again. *

(Conasan)[sblock]“She must be really nice to do such a thing but I think it’s a little much, don’t you, Lavinia?  I mean to go from slave to noble queen in a single day sounds like one of them Seelie tale told to young girls before bedtime...  At least to me.”[/sblock]

RA: [sblock] * Kallithyia couldn’t help but admit both sadly and ironically that if Catullus hadn’t regected her love that her own life would have been like the Seelie bedtime tales she scuffed so much at. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Seelie?  Maybe so...I don't know much about Seelie, although I think Creusa speaks it.  I agree that it is a bit mean to ask it of her because she would drop what she was doing and go do what you asked without a complaint, which is what makes it not nice to ask her for too much, don't you agree?"[/SBLOCK] *Lavinia replies to Kalli.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia takes a few steps towards the steely haired woman, it appeared she was trying to get a better view, as she continues to talk to Lavinia. *

(Conasan)[sblock]“I don’t know,”  Kallithyia admited with some confusion as to Kallithyia Creusa sounded very friendly but Lavinia kept suggestion something was wrong with her, “is she mentally slowed in unable to say now?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Well, she's not mentally slowed.  She's just as smart as you or me, but she's very nice and also very servile, so if someone asks her to do something, she'll just do it.  Since it's not her job to get the food for us, I feel it would be taking advantage of her, you know?"[/SBLOCK]

*Lavinia explains to Kallithyia.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh, yes, I guess it would be,”  Kallithyia agrees but still seems confused, “but does it upset her when you don’t accept her help?”

* Kallithyia replies. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Huh?  You've confused me.  If you ask her for help and then refuse it immediately afterwards, that's just kind of weird.  She won't just go around offering it to you when she has a job to do."[/SBLOCK] *Lavinia replies, perplexed.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Slagg Bonecruncher: Tralg/Male (Giant 1/ Raider 2/ Gladiator 3)*

(Conasan) [SBLOCK]“Oh, so she doesn’t offer to help you but if you asks her for aid she always moves to help?”  Kallithyia had to admit that was a little strange but she still seemed like the actions of a nice person or one compelled by magic, “did someone cast some sort of spell on her to make her so..  servile?” [/SBLOCK]

* Kallithyia seemed just as perplexed as Lavinia about something. *

[sblock= Alternation Actions] 







*OOC:*


 Alternation Actions * Kallithyia flips Tiberius off from a far…  She cannot see him but she knows he is watching. * 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"No, no magic--that's just the way she is.  She's very nice, but that's why it's mean to take advantage of that when I know that the two of us are perfectly capable of getting our food ourselves, right?"[/SBLOCK] *Lavinia replies once more.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia nodded.  She obviously agreed to something. *

(Conasan) [sblock]“Very true, Lavinia, but I would like to meet her since she seems so nice…  I’ll catch up with you later if you would rather eat right now.” [/sblock]

* Kallithyia barely waits for a reply as she cautiously approaches the steely haired woman. *

RA: [sblock] 







*OOC:*


 When Kallithyia draws near does it look like Creusa is busy or not? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 15, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Conasan]"Sure--see you in a little bit."[/SBLOCK]

*Lavinia nods and shrugs, going to get her food.*

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Creusa seems to be hard at work baking several loaves of bread.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 15, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia joins the steely haired woman in the tiny kitchen. *









*OOC:*


 Returning to normal Sblock posting.  (Let me know if I need to change this.) 





  

RA: [sblock]“Hi,”  Kallithyia calls out rather shyly, she hated to interrupt her cooking but it seems silly to come all this way and to not even say hi, “I heard you were really nice and that you spoke Seelie so I wanted to say hi,” Kallithyia blushes slightly, this should have been easy but Lavinia’s worrisome words had her thinking she was doing something wrong, “so, hi.” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Oh, uh, hello milady.  You must be the Nymph about which milord Tiberius told me," she sets down the bread loaf and bows, "Is there anything I can do for you, milady?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I believe I am, Creusa, my name is Kallithyia but I would prefer if you call me Kalli, all my friends do,” the Palmaid replied behind a friendly smile, “and I’m quite find right now so please don’t let me distract you from your duties…  I just wanted to say hello and met you as theirs not to many people I share a language with,”  Kallithyia showed her sadness for a second before hiding it behind a smile, “are you the ships cook?”

* Kallithyia blushed again…  She knew next to nothing about this woman other than she was a kind gentle soul yet her she was completely in her way. *









*OOC:*


 What does Creusa look like?  I sent ya an email also btw. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Watching Kallithyia walk into the kitchen, Tiberius waves Lavinia over when she gets her meal.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, milady Kallithyia, I am the cook and quartermaster."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Lavinia walks over to sit with Tiberius.*

"Yes, sir?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]







*OOC:*


 What does Creusa look like? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia frowned and offered a small pout as she replied, “I do not wish to be difficult, Creusa, but how can we be friends if you reply to me so formally?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli](OOC: Oh right, forgot that one--boy am I scatter-brained today   She has long steely locks and brassy-coloured eyes that are often downcast.  She is rather slight and fragile-looking for a Praetorian, and this makes her look more pretty or cute than beautiful) [/sBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hello Lavinia. Oh I wanted to ask you how Kallithyia was going, as I heard about the incident earlier...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I am sorry, my lady, but as a guest on our ship, it would not be right or proper for me to treat you with less respect than you deserve, my lady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"She was really upset for a while...apparently one of the girls here spurned her advances.  I hope she's doing better now."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“So we can’t be friends then?”  Kallithyia asked with a pout.  She was truthfully surprised by the woman’s reply. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, I didn’t think she’d been around any women except yourself and Aspasia...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It would be improper for you to associate with someone of my status, my lady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia was determined to prove her wrong, “Creusa, I’ve worked shifts at both the rudder and sails and before becoming a guest on this ship I was a slave so I don’t think we need to worry about someone status, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...well I don't think it's me because she complained about it to me, plus I don't swing that way.  It couldn't be Aspasia because she doesn't reject anyone, and it couldn't be a man because Kalli hates them.  Maybe it's someone else?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well I think I interviewed all the women on the ship, so lets see...not you, not Aspasia as she heard about it secondhand, not Calpurnia as she was with me at the time, definitely not the woman with the lead-grey hair, probably not the tattooed sailor, and if I’m not mistaken she’s only just meeting the quartermaster. That leaves no female crewmembers I’m aware of...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"But now you are a guest, milady, on equal status with the High Praetorian guests, and so it would be an insult to their status to treat you with anything but the utmost respect."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, that is really odd...Hmm, I don't know..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well that’s a puzzle for another day I guess. Hmm, I’m also concerned about what you told me of the reason you were tossed in the arena. I don’t know how to phrase this another way so I’ll be blunt and hope I don’t offend,” Tiberius then lowers his voice before continuing, “Have you fully recovered from the molestation, both emotionally and physically...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Physically...yes.  It has been years since then, and I have matured.  Emotionally, who can say...it is certain that I am a different woman after my time in the pits...Pain, fear, betrayal...I had to overcome them all."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, well I had little doubt you’d recovered physically,” Tiberius relplies with a warm smile, “I am however far more concerned about your emotional well-being after such a heinous event. I hope it hasn’t soured you on seeking a partner at some future time, not all men are so cruel as to take a woman against her will...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*With a distant look and a cold tone, Lavinia replies:*
"No...some of them are worse...Some of them will lie and then betray you when it suits them.  I know all too well." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh no, no Lavinia, it seems you suffered even more in the pits...no I don’t mean like that at all. I mean someone who will actually care for you, not use you and discard you when it helps them. It seems you have some scars there after all...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Bah!  As if men like that exist...even the one who was closest to my heart betrayed me in the end.  Love is for fools, Tiberius, and I would appreciate it if we ceased to speak of the matter."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Certainly Lavinia, I’m sorry...” 

*Tiberius replies, sadness in his voice and on his face.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Lavinia nods.* 

"Is there anything else?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“No I think that’s it...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Okay...I wonder what Kalli is doing."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Tiberius deep in thought doesn’t hear Lavinia’s question completely, as he wonders how he can help her overcome such distrust.*

“Kallithyia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, Kallithyia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Tiberius looks around to see what Kallithyia is doing...when he can’t see her he says...*

“Kallithyia’s probably still talking to the quartermaster, I hope she’s not avoiding looking at her like she did me...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Hmm...yes.  I do hope she isn't bothering poor Creusa too much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh that’s her name, I haven’t gotten around to asking as I’m constantly trying to get her to stop bowing,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, that is her name.  I feel so sorry for her, but at least she enjoys her work..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]_I know I’m going to regret asking..._

“Sorry for her...why?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Because she can't rid herself of the mindset of a slave...She was a slave ever since she was a little girl.  Apparently, her master was looking out for her, and so when he died, his will stated that she was to be freed...but she was devastated by his death and she didn't know what to do with herself, and she still thinks of herself as being worthless and the High Praetors as being some sort of godlike beings who must be obeyed."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I didn’t know that, though I’ve tried to break her of that mindset the few times I’ve talked to her...you know tried to get her to look me in the eyes, stop bowing, think for herself in my presence. I don’t know if I’ll be around long enough to do much good, as I don’t wish to make her do things that make her uncomfortable either...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, from whay I've seen, she's most comfortable serving, and she feels scared and vulnerable when people suggest that she shouldn't be so servile.  If you want to make her happy, you should compliment her on her work when she does something well, though not gratuitously, since she is very hard on herself when she does things poorly and people try to compliment her on them, but she positively beamed the last time a High Praetor gave her an honest compliment."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I shall keep that in mind, should the opportunity arise...perhaps I should request something special for dinner tomorrow before I leave...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I think you'll be staying a little past tomorrow, but that could work, just try not to overwork her, okay?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh I meant before I leave the galley today, not leave the ship,” Tiberius chuckles at the misunderstanding, “I wouldn’t take advantage of her, and I wouldn’t even ask her for something special if it wasn’t going to make her happier...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"It would...I think."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I hope so, well thank you for the advice...hmm, I wonder what her specialties are...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I heard that her former master was a connoisseur of expensive wines and cheese, so she probably knows a lot of dishes incorporating those.  Also, I know we always have more different types of cheeses than I thought could possibly exist on board at Aspasia's initiative."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Mmm, they sound enjoyable, well I’ll make sure to ask about such a dish. Yes, I noticed Aspasia likes her cheese, I might just have to ask her about that...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I'm not sure what's up with that either.  I don't usually talk to Aspasia much--too preachy."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Preachy about what?” Tiberius asks innocently.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I think you know," Lavinia frowns slightly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes I do, sorry Lavinia,” Tiberius replies, offering a wry smile, “We really just want you to be alright though...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Just stay off my case, please.  Would you like it if your wife tried to stab you to death?  I don't think so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I’m sorry I didn’t know it was like that and if it was my wife...well I’d hope she had a damned good reason, and it’d better be life or death. If you’d prefer it be left alone though, I’ll never ask about it again or even consider offering advice, it just seems a pity you’ll never know...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Life or death is all relative in the pits, where nothing is certain--he tried to kill me in a large fight to the death, but one where two were allowed to emerge alive at the end, so he could have fought by my side...please never speak to me on this matter again."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Certainly and I’m sorry to have brought it up at all, but you shouldn’t tell people about it if you don’t want them to care...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"You can care all you like, and it is a kind gesture, I suppose, as long as you don't go around rubbing salt in the wounds."

(OOC: Wait for Kalli time)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“No, no I wouldn’t do that Lavinia and I'll even ask Aspasia to leave it alone if you'd like, though I don't know how much good it will do. Hmm, well it looks as if I’m finished, so I’ll say goodbye and go speak to Creusa about that meal.”

*Tiberius waits for a reply, before he returns his dishes and goes to speak to Creusa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

RA: [sblock]“Utmost respect?” Kallithyia retorted in surprise not anger.  Reaching out Kallithyia gently tilted the small woman’s chin upwards till their eyes meet, “do I really look like someone who feels they are being treated with utmost respect?”

* Kallithyia dropped her mask and allowed Creusa to see her misery that could only come from infinite sadness and loneliness. The misery was still there when Kallithyia’s hand left Creusa’s chin. *

“You don’t even respect me enough to look me in the eyes when you address me…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It would be disrespectful for me to meet your gaze, my lady...It is improper for one of my standing to do so.  Do you need something from me, my lady?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, Creusa, I believe I will just have to tell Tiberius and Catullus that you will not show me the respect that I deserve,”  Kallithyia spoke in soft disappointment, “even when I told you how you should respect me.”

* Kallithyia didn’t much like misleading Creusa, it seemed wrong, but at the same time she realized that the timid girl needed to look someone in the eyes…  Besides, she rationalized, it probably wouldn’t work anyways.  Creusa was a lost cause. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Creusa simply stares for a moment, then her lip twitches, and then she starts to tremble a bit, and her gaze falls all the way to the floor, as she says in a dejected, rather flat tone:*

"Yes milady.  As you wish milady.  Would you like me to discipline myself for failing to show proper respect, milady?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, I will discipline you,” Kallithyia replied firmly, if Creusa wanted to be submissive Kallithyia was willing to be dominate for her but truthfully Kallithyia was kicking herself, she should have just headed Lavinia’s advice and avoided Creusa but she had been foolish and now she felt obligated to get them both through without either losing face, “I do have that right, correct, Creusa?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, of course milady.  I just didn't want you to have to go to the inconvenience of disciplining me when I could do it for you, unless you wanted to."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Good,” Kallithyia replied firmly, she was surprised that Creusa hadn’t bent over the counter so Kallithyia could punish her ‘properly’ but she considered that to be a blessing, “then for your punishment, Creusa, you will look me in the eyes for the rest of this conversation.  Understood?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Milady, that is not applying discipline.  Would you like for me to find you something you can use as a whip?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Are you questioning me?” Kallithyia retort in hushed anger.  

* It was easy to do as she was furious with herself, and not Creusa, this situation just kept on getting worse and worse but right now she didn’t have time to be angry she needed to be quick on her feet. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Creusa pauses, then speaks quietly and meekly.*

"The suggested course of your actions is improper, milady, and not an appropriate form of discipline.  If I must suffer additional chastisement in this way for my choice to help you at my own expense, I do so willingly, milady.  Would you like a whip, milady?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA:[SBLOCK]“If that is what you would prefer, Creusa,”  Kallithyia replied cautiously, yet firmly, she hoped that the woman before her would come to her senses, “then, yes I would.  If not I believe my hand will do.”









*OOC:*


 Just how private of a place is this.  I mean if she spanks her will others see it? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Creusa nods and takes off her belt and hands it to Kalli,before she reaches down and exposes her bared back for whipping.*

(OOC: There is no real door, but deeper in like they are, someone would have to be passing right by to see)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia accepts the belt and draws nearer to Creusa and she looks intently for the signs of scars and of fresh whippings. * 









*OOC:*


 How many people has Kallithyia noticed walking by while she has been inside?  None? Few? Alot? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Kalli does not see ny signs of fresh whippings, although her keen eyes pick up a few very minor scars that most people wouldn't even notice.*

(OOC: None up to this point)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia ran her fingers over a few of the scars to highlight them but also to show Creusa that she saw them and to see how the woman would respond to her gentle touch. *

“You’ve been whipped, though recently I’ve seen that you’ve been well behaved, either you learned your ‘lesson’ or you didn’t deserve it.  Which was it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I deserved every punishment, but I have not encountered any who desired to punish me for a long time."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I do not wish to punish you, Creusa, you wished this upon yourself,”  Kallithyia admited firmly as she fingers slid over a few more of her scars, “what did you do to deserve such punishments?  Do you have scars anywhere else?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I asked you if you wished for discipline because you said I failed to show you proper respect, and you said that you did, milady.  Please forgive me for contradicting you, and give me extra lashes if you feel that I failed to show you respect again."

"I deserved beatings because I displeased or disrespected my betters.  Discipline helps me remember not to do so again."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia ignored the Creusa’s reasoning, it just wasn’t reasonable and if she did Creusa would only believe she deserved more lashings, “I asked if you had scars else where, Creusa.  Do you?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I did not even know that I still had any scars, milady.  If I do, they must be very faint to escape me.  Milady has a sharp eye."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I do,”  Kallithyia admited with an easy smile even as she took Creusa’s answer as distraction, she replied in soft understanding even though her voice was tight with sadness, she so wanted to be friends with her and not superior, “Creusa, I know you have more scars…  Where are they?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Milady, if I do have more scars, they are unlikely to be anywhere except my bottom, where I was spanked or sometimes whipped as a child, but I highly doubt there would be any anywhere else."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia nodded, she hoped that was the case, but fear the woman had been sexually abused like she had been, “Would you show these scars to me, Creusa?  Please?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"If you wish to look upon my body for scars, then so it shall be, milady," Creusa replies, bending over and pulling on her dress to slowly expose her bottom.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Creusa,” Kallithyia replied honestly as her face started to flush, she wasn’t as ready to see a attractive naked bottom as she thought she had been, it wasn’t the view that embarrassed her as much as how she had gotten the chance to view it.  Kallithyia slid her hand over the soft skin as she slowly inspected it for marks of past violence. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*There isn't really anything noticable--Kalli thinks that she might see a scar in one place, but it is faint enough that it may just be her imagination looking for them.  Creusa tenses nervously at Kalli's touch, but bites her lip and does not protest.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*As Tiberius walks nearer, he sees a rather unusual scene inside the kitchen.  Creusa, who is very tense and uncomfortable, biting her lip, has bent over and rearranged her skirt, baring her bottom.  Kallithyia is holding a belt in one hand and stroking Creusa's bottom with the other hand.*

(OOC: Awk...ward.... [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Thank you, Creusa,”  Kallithyia removes her hand quickly and helps Creusa lower her skirt, she was obviously bothered, “I didn’t mean to make you uncomfortable… I thought maybe you had been abused as I had, sexually abused, and I wasn’t sure you would if you would answer me honesty…  Creusa, I have no desire to whip you, this isn’t the pits, your not a slave, your very much my equal.  I thought maybe since we shared a language and shared a common and horrible bond that we could be friends.”

“I never meant to bother you as much as I have,”  Kallithyia hugged the woman quickly from behind and left her belt on the counter as she pulled back, “I’ll leave now.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius](OOC: Read the last post--looks like they worked it out   But remember, it's in Seelie)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[sBLOCK=Kalli]"Very well.  Have a good day, milady.  I hope I have been of service," Creusa replies.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA [sblock]“Creusa?” Kallithyia asks slowly her voice choking as she struggled with her emotions, “how am I suppose to have a good day when no one likes me?”









*OOC:*


 Is Creusa 'human' or one of them number construct? 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I am sure that there are those who like you on board this ship, milady.  My lord Catullus asked for special accomodations for you, and he even brought in some ingredients for me to make a special coconut cream pie later because he thought you would like it, milady.  My lord Tiberius asked for volunteers specifically in an attempt to find someone to keep you company, milady."

(OOC: She's a Praetor)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Catullus don’t share… well, the same views on things.  It’s come between us much like your belief that you’re not my equal and I shouldn’t socialize with you.  I know next to nothing about Tiberius, I get the feeling he has checked up on me and he doesn’t have ill will towards me, but we don’t share a single language so unlike you and I we Tiberius and I can’t be friends.”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Tiberius stands and watches the chain of events unfold, understanding some of what’s said but not all, he gets the general idea. He waits outside, clearly in view of the doorway if anyone looks, until Kallithyoa leaves before he enters to speak with Creusa.*

OOC: See I knew you’d forget about Lavinia speaking if you left it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius](OOC: Curses!  You're right!  )

"Very well.  Good bye Tiberius," Lavinia replied earlier when he left.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I don't know...Tiberius told me he was learning how to speak Seelie, milady.  Perhaps he wishes to speak with you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Truly?  That is most interesting…  I will have to look for him then,”  Kallithyia replied with a large smile before looking at Creusa curious, “do you truly think that talking to me is worth the effort to learn to speak a new language?” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I cannot speak to that informedly at the moment, milady, but if you wish it, I will say it is so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, Creusa, I would rather know if you would learn a new language to speak to someone?  And if you would if I would qualify as one of those someones…?”

* It was a question that would cut to the very heart of the matter as to why Kallithyia came to see Creusa. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"If a new language was necessary to better serve milady, then I would learn it, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia should have know the subservient woman would have found a way to answer the question as a servant and nothing more, “well I guess I should thank you for that and I should, perhaps, ask if you would be willing to teach a pupil in the art of a new language so she could better understand those around her?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I am afraid I am not qualified to teach any languages, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Oh I see,” Kallithyia smiled understandingly, “maybe you could tell me your secret for surviving on the ship with only knowing Seelie?”









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia knows she speaks at least one more language.  (She talked to Tiberius) I’m not sure if it helps Unleashed any but Kalli will look for him right after this.  (She’ll just skip food and crash afterwards though she’s hoping to talk Creusa into visiting later and teaching her some language skills.  It will do both of them good.)  

PS I’m really no longer ready to move on at any second.  I want to do a few more things… 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I know other languages, I am just not qualified to teach, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Of course you can, Creusa, you’ve spoken to Tiberius, haven’t you?”  Kallithyia smiled sheepishly even though she already knew, “what languages do you speak and why would you be a poor teacher?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I speak Vulgar Praetorian.  I am not qualified to teach because I do not have skill in instruction and I lack the initiative for direction."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Do you not run the kitchen, Creusa?”  Kallithyia asked with a gentle smile, in her opinion Creusa only lacked confidence, “I believe that is what Lavinia told me…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, but I work here."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“What our your other responsibilities?”  Kallithyia asked curiously, she thought that Lavinia said Creusa was an important member of the crew but maybe she had misunderstood? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I also keep track of the supplies on the ship."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“What if something happened to you?”  Kallithyia asked as she moved a little bit closer and looked at the bread that Creusa had been baking, “could someone replace you as the supply counter?”









*OOC:*


 I know this isn't the US Navy but crews need to be flexible to handle the loss of anyone person.  Creusa has no doubt trained someone to replace her...  Squads are even smaller so I’m sure Kalli was used to training and being trained all the time. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, there are plenty of others who could do it.  It does not require any real skill, which is why it is a good job for me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“But you’ve trained them to make sure it is done properly, right?”  Kallithyia offered a friendly smile as she reached out and touched Creusa’s ever so slender shoulder, “Creusa, you have more value then you realize.  You not a simpleton, you’re not inadequate, and you have the kindest and gentlest of soul so please don’t degrade yourself, okay?”









*OOC:*


 Is Creusa still making bread or what? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"They don't require training from me, milady.  Lots of people can cook, especially some of the women, milady."

(OOC: She has paused her work when Kalli took her from it, and so she hasn't started again--perhaps she is waiting for permission)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Well, I cannot cook but maybe in your opinion I’m not a woman,” Kallithyia admited with a giggle as she took a spot very close to where Creusa, “I should learn how to make bread and I think you should train me but what do you think, Creusa?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I am not fit to train, milady, but of course milady is welcome to watch me work."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, yes, ‘your not fit to train’ got it,” Kallithyia replied, even going as far as to mimics Creusa’s voice, with a jesting smile, “Creusa, is it okay if I mimic your movements with my own loaf of bread?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Why ask me?  You may, of course, do as you wish, my lady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius](OOC: Oops!  Looks like I was wrong about Kalli (what else is new).  She said goodbye but then didn't leave and seems to be staying .  Tiberius can go look for Calpurnia now if you want.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Yes, of course I can, Creusa,” Kallithyia admited with a wink, “but I need you to go slower than normal so I can keep up, right?  Or should we look at doing only one loaf at a time?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Whatever you command, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“Well, as I said I’ve never made bread before,” Kallithyia reminded with a grin, “so I probably need very watchful eyes on me so lets make one together…”

* Kallithyia, who planned to use her superior height to see over and her much longer arms to work around the much shorter Creusa, slid in comfortably and naturally behind Creusa.  This gave Creusa the same view she ‘enjoyed’ normally if she were working alone but Kallithyia was surely in Creusa’s personal space.  Kallithyia moved the various pans around in an innocent manner and never once touched Creusa as she did so. *

Kallithyia continued to smile excitedly as she checked on her teacher’s comfort in secret, “So what do we do first, Creusa?”  









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive on Creusa’s comfort level if possible…  Not that it would prove anything if she was comfortable. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Seeing Kallithyia has settled in to spend time with the Creusa, Tiberius decides to go keep Calpurnia company now and return later. Clearing his throat loudly enough for those in the room to hear, before he turns and leaves the galley. He first goes to get a Marticrux board, just in case they can manage a game...even if he has to decribe the board.*

OOC: I wonder what reaction that’s going to evoke.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*There is a sound of a throat being cleared back in the galley, as Kalli moves in behind Creusa.  Creusa, for her part, seems to be using the way Kalli is positioned to ignore Kalli's presence and focus on the bread.  Thus she does not seem uncomfortable, though it is not like she is extra-comfortable either.*

"You wish to observe me, milady?  If I tried to speak while working, I would lose concentration, so if it pleases milady, I will simply work and milady can watch?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“No, Creusa,”  Kallithyia replied as she chose to ignore the throat clearing long enough to explain to Creusa how she thanks she would best learn, “you will tell me what to do with the bread and I will do it, okay?  So for the most part you will be observing, okay?”

* Kallithyia turns to the source of the sound not truly sure what she will find… * 









*OOC:*


 Oh crap I guess. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*After acquiring the Marticrux board, Tiberius heads to the Helmsman's Chamber where he finds Calpurnia as expected.  She doesn't look up as he enters.*

"Tiberius, is that you?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*There is nobody there when Kalli turns to look, but there must have been someone there before, mustn't there?*

"Milady, I don't really know words to explain the steps, so I am incapable of performing your wishes.  Do you wish to discipline me?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Yes Calpurnia, it’s me...I brought a Marticrux board too, not that I’m sure we can play with you on the helm, though I could describe the board I suppose, but it’s an option.”

*Tiberius then makes a seat for himself with his cloak again in front of Calpurnia, placing the board beside himself as he sits.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"That's very nice of you, Tiberius.  I can probably memorise the state of the board in my head if you would just tell me your move in piece/space/facing format and then move my pieces as I call them to you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“No, I will not be disciplining you,” Kallithyia informed and as she took Creusa’s much smaller hands into her own and squeezed reassuringly, “show me the had movements and I will mimic them.”

* Kallithyia ignored the sound of a throat being cleared as her senses were very acute and Creusa had ignored it so she must have just imagined it. *









*OOC:*


 You did remember that Kallithyia has Spot (+7) and Listen (+7) checks every round she is conscious right?  (Quick Reconnoiter) 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I wouldn't remember what to do if I was just using the hand movements on air--I need to have the actual thing in front of me or I can't do it right."

(OOC: Yup)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“That’s easy enough and I expected you could remember the board...so shall we leave it for now, or would you like to play first?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Either way--I'm so used to being alone for this that I'm easy to please.  Just the company is gift enough."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then actually touch it and then let me mimic the movement, okay?” Kallithyia reaffirms as she continues to smile, “and since their will be no verbal instructions you can tell me more about yourself…  Like where did you learn Seelie?  It’s a hard language to learn and not many on the ship speak it…”









*OOC:*


 Yeah, she’s not worried about it then. 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"If I was talking, it would distract me and I would be unable to concentrate.  I am sorry, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then I guess my bread will just be unsavory,”  Kallithyia said with a giggle as she beings to make the bread as she suspects it should be made, “now you where going to tell me about how you learned Seelie, correct?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, oh that’s right I didn’t get around to interviewing you earlier so I haven’t asked...do you speak any languages other than the Praetorian tongues?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"If you wish that information, I am afraid I will not be able to also guide the steps at the same time, milady.  Please choose the one you would prefer, and I will do that, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Indeed I do.  I am fluent in the Praetorian tongues and speak a good deal of Eldish, Gallian, Draconic, Altanian, and Celestial , more or less in order of expertise.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“I do not follow, Creusa,” Kallithyia asked in bewilderment, “what do you mean guide the steps?”









*OOC:*


 I’m confused OOC also. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"If I am speaking, the only way for me to also work at the same time is to do it unconsciously and let myself focus on the words, milady.  But then it would not be slower for you, milady."

(OOC: Didn't Kalli want her to guide the steps for Kalli to follow?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then focus on your words, Creusa,”  Kallithyia replied in soft understanding, “and I will do my best to make something close to bread.”









*OOC:*


 Nope, she’s decided that she would rather hear more about Creusa.  To hear her tale would make a connection between them and she’ll just play around with the dough why they talk but, yes, at one time Kallithyia wanted more from Creusa but she’s trying to make her as comfortable as possible. 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Very well, milady," she turns back to the dough and begins her work again, "It is rather simple.  My master always talked about how he thought the Seelie language was beautiful, so during my free time, I went to the library and taught myself Seelie so that I could speak it to him and please him with the sweet sound."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It is a very sweet language, Creusa,”  Kallithyia replied with a smile while she admitted to herself that talking to Creusa made it sound very sweet and not fussy like she usually saw it to be, “that was very sweet of you.  I’m sure your master was quite trilled to hear your sweet voice speak such a beautiful language…”

* Kallithyia paused in her sentence.  She was hoping that Creusa would volunteer more information about herself. * [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Ah, so many languages, so little time,” Tiberius says wistfully, “I’ve decided to try learning a few new languages what with going outside the empire and all, so far I’ve started on Vaelysh and Seelie, that’s a very beautiful language, very musical.”

“Hmm, lets see I know Eldish, and Altanina from your catalogue of language...I imagine Draconic is useful for old tomes, as I haven’t heard of anyone running into a dragon for some time, well the dragon probably made the final decision on that,” Tiberius chuckles, “Celestial, hmm, the language of angels and such beings, have you had much use for that Calpurnia...as for Gallian well I’ve never heard of that...”

OOC: Gallian is not in your list of languages.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, he was pleased, milady," Creusa replies, continuing to work on the bread.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, I only used Celestial a little...when I was contacting creatures from the Upper Planes...That's why I listed it last.  As for Gallian, it's not all that useful--it was used as a common tongue by the people of one particular world where my husband and I were on campaign together, so we learned it to speak to the natives."

(OOC: It's so obscure that it is not really a starting language for any race )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Which made you happy didn’t it, Creusa?”  Kallithyia said with a smile, “I bet he was very nice master too with him liking the sound of Seelie in all.”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes..." Creusa says sadly, as she continues her work.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“How about Draconic...have you ever spoken to a dragon or is it just for old tomes?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“You don’t have to talk about it if you don’t want to, Creusa,”  Kallithyia says understand as she hugs the small woman tenderly from behind, “but if you’ve never talked about it could do you some good too…”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Just tomes," Calpurnia nods slightly in agreement.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I wish not to speak of it, milady," Creusa replies as she stops working and waits for Kallithyia to stop hugging before she continues.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,”  Kallithyia reluctantly removed her arms from Creusa, “have you talked to anyone about it Creusa?”









*OOC:*


 Could I get a sense some motive check?    Does it seem like Creusa loved her master?  (in more than a slave friendly matter) Does the hugs seem unwanted?  Just how sad was she?  (A little or near tears?) 





 [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"There is no need, milady."

*Creusa seemed like she loved her master in the manner of an adoring subject.  The hug seems to be not desired, but she was willing to wait through it.  She was quite sad.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Creusa,”  Kallithyia begins slowly not really sure of the words but unable to just let it be…  Not that it really mattered, Creusa had rebuffed Kallithyia at every turn that it seemed unlike Kallithyia could do hers cause, a lost one at that, any harm, “his death brought you your freedom.  You should focus on that and try not to be so sad…  You much too pretty, much too special, to live in a hidden sadness but I fear that you do…  Do you, Creusa?  Are you truly happy with your life?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I would be better off if he was still alive, milady," Creusa replies, returning to her bread.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Why is that, Creusa?”  Kallithyia asked questioningly, “Honestly, from what I’ve seen you’ve made little effort to move on…  Do you have any friends here on this ship?  I don’t mean to sound cold or heartless…  I’m really not like that Creusa as if you let me I would do anything within my strength to make you smile but your distant, aloof, and you seem so uninterested in my friendship…  Even when I still stand so stubbornly behind you and offer you a hugs to hold a sad memory from taking over…”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, Celestial and Draconic both sound interesting and likely useful at times, but probably not too much in my current circumstances...of course I’m sure after saying that I’ll run across an ancient tome which coincidentally is in Draconic,” Tiberius chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It would not be proper, milady.  Besides which, I am not worthy of friendship anyway.  If your wish is to embrace my body, however, my lady, you may do so if it pleases you.  I am here to serve."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yep, coincidences always seem to happy like that, don't they?  The world is full of little ironies."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Proper?  Are we not both freepersons and person who can make their own choices?” Kallithyia was taken back by Creusa’s words, “Creusa, I would be lying if I said I wasn’t interested in you physical but I’ve been raped to many times to fathom doing it to you…  So no, I’m not interested, not in this way at least, it’s not an act worth sharing or experiencing if it’s not based upon at least friendship…”

Kallithyia saw little reason to continue down that line of thought so she changed the subject after a deep thoughtful sigh, “why are you unworthy of the friendship of others?”   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I am simply inferior.  I only wish to serve my betters."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well since I’ve brought it up and the fates are now obviously working to set just such an ironic occurrence in my path, I’d like to learn Draconic if you’d be willing to teach me Calpurnia...if it wouldn’t take up too much of your free time that is, as I know you get little enough...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Creusa?”  Kallithyia started slowly wondering if there was anyway she could honestly help, “what makes you think that you’re inferior?  Where does that thought originate from?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Well, in that case, let's make it a self-fulfilling prophecy.  Felicia?"  *The cat construct perks up from her spot in the corner and nods at a silent request, slipping out of the room.*

"I told her to go get one of my Draconic books.  The language is darn hard to pronounce without being a dragon, so I'm going to use the runes in the book as a visual aid and I'll teach you to read them as we go.  I've found that it is also a useful technique with students to have a visual stimulus as well as the sound of my voice, as it is pedagogically effective."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"It is a simple fact.  I am inferior.  The High Praetors are smarter, stronger, and more talented than I am.  I do not know about you, milady, but as a guest, I must treat you with proper decorum."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Ah, back in the academy again,” Tiberius teases, “Well I suppose I asked for it, and I was wondering how I’d learn the writing with you on the helm...now I know.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes you did.  Don't ask for a lesson from a former professional lecturer unless you want it done right," she teases right back.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, with all these language lessons it will be like my days at the academy, at least for a short while...thank you for indulging me Calpurnia.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"No problem.  All these language lessons, eh?  You're turning into a foreign language student, eh?  Not a very lucrative field of study," Calpurnia teases.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh I’m sure they’ll come in handy, perhaps they’ll even aid my chances to rise in the ranks, but if nothing else they’ll allow me to understand the different types of people I may encounter...even if I only _listen_,” he says mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"That is true.  Sometimes listening and pretending not to understand can bring the greatest advantage--Good girl, Felicia!"

*The construct comes back, hefting a magical tome by flowing partially around it to keep it in its grasp.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Patting his lap as he notices Felicia, Tiberius waits to see if she’ll come over and settle in his lap.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Felicia hops up onto Tiberius's lap, dropping the book in front of her as she snuggles up into a comfortable position.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Good girl Felicia...Arminus could certainly learn a few things from you!”

*Tiberius says, patting Felicia with one hand while he picks up the book with the other.*

“So where do we start Calpurnia?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Felicia purrs contentedly.*

"Hmm...well, since you can't read me the runes, we can't just start at some random page...how about the very first page.  I think I can remember what it says on that one.  I'll teach you the Draconic runes and how they are written and read, which will give you the morphemes and phonemes of the language, and then we move onto the syntax and rules for grammatical programmatic using a Draconic context-free grammar."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Okay, page one,” Tiberius replies, as he stops stroking Felicia for a few moments to open the book.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* Kallithyia, tied of talking to the back of the young woman’s head, quickly moved the dough, pots, pans, and other cooking utensils from in front of them and then lifted her up by her sides, spinning her around in the process, and sat her on the counter before them.  Kallithyia look both dead serious and understanding as she closed the gap to keep Creusa from escaping while the whole time she sought nothing but eye contact from the now equally as tall girl. *

“Creusa, you are not inferior,” Kallithyia started both firmly and understandingly, “you are my equal just as I am their equal…  Just because you where a slave and you had to ‘please’ your master whenever he wanted it don’t make you inferior, okay?”









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia can lift a 175 pounds…  I think that’s enough to lift her but I can edit my post if need be. Also approximately how much does Creusa weigh? 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia nods slightly and then begins describing the runes and drawing some in the air with her finger, which trails faint blue energy from her connection to the helm and the ship, while speaking some of the sounds as well, building up from morphemes to phonemes as she had mentioned before moving on to syntax.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"You are not their equal, milady.  I am treating you as such because you are a guest and that is the proper decorum.  And I am not their equal.  Please feel free to discipline me if this displeases you, milady, but it is so."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia bite back her anger, the last thing Creusa needed was to her views reaffirmed in a backhanded slap, as her words came out strained even as she saw a chance for victory: *

“Well then, Creusa, what happens when I am no longer a guest?  Are we equal or are you still inferior to me?”  

* Kallithyia continued to move her head to keep her eyes aligned with Creusa.  She wanted eye contact but she wouldn't force the smaller woman to give it to her. * [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Yes, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia grinned, it was rather forced because Creusa hadn’t truly answered her question but to ask it again would no doubt only lead to Creusa suggesting she be disciplined again.  Kallithyia would assume that the best possible answer had been given. * 

“Good, Creusa, I look forward to our time when we will be equals.  Would it be improper for us to talk about when we will be equals?” 









*OOC:*


 I take it Creusa is looking Kallithyia in the eyes since you didn’t say other wises in the last post? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, milady.  I will still be inferior, milady."

(OOC: Creusa is still looking down, as she has been before and wouldn't have a reason to randomly start no )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Following Calpurnia’s descriptions and glowing glyphs, Tiberius references the book as he tries to duplicate the Draconic sounds. Still patting Felicia at times, he also traces the runes in the book to get their form locked in his memory.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I see,” Kallithyia could only frown and smile, she had seen it coming but she had hoped it would be that, “well can I ask some questions of you as if we are equals?  You know, just for pretend cause it would be fun, in all that.”

* Kallithyia slipped to her knees, Creusa was certainly taller than her now and had no shot of avoiding Kallithyia’s eyes if she was going to continue to look down at the floor. *









*OOC:*


 True but they are of equal heights now so it’s harder for her to avoid Kallithyia’s eyes. 





   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*They continue working on Draconic for some time, until Calpurnia nods to herself and decides to call a halt.*

"From my experience, we've reached the peak duration for a first lesson.  If you've enjoyed it, we can continue later, okay?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]*Creusa slips off of the counter to stand.*

"It is unseemly for you to take such a position of obeisance while I am seated on high, milady.  You may, of course, do as you wish, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia smiled, she couldn’t help but do so after being scowled by the submissive Creusa, but she stood as not to offend the young woman. *

“Your right, Creusa, that was very wrong of me,” Kallithyia replied seriously but with a grin as it quickly turned to teasing, “in fact I think it is I who should be disciplined.  Would you care to do it?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Sure, I’d like to continue later, thank you. Hmm, you were right when you said it’s hard to pronounce Calpurnia, I suppose we’re really not built to utter such sounds, but it’s fun all the same. So did you want to play Marticrux now, or would you like me to get you a drink after all that talking?”

OOC: So about an hour was it?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"I cannot do so, milady.  With all respect to you, you are not the highest authority to me, and whenever your wishes go against basic commands, they cannot be performed.  You may, of course, discipline me if this displeases you."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, let's get a drink first.  Draconic is tough on the throat."

(OOC: A little over two hours--Praetors have higher Int and a longer attention span than most college students )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Easy, Creusa, I was only jesting. I know that it would be improper for you to discipline me,”  Kallithyia replied with an easy grin though she did manage to stifle her giggle, “you keep suggesting that I discipline you, Creusa, do you truly want to be disciplined, do you like enjoy it, or are you just making sure I know I have that option?”  

* Kallithyia smiled reassuringly at Creusa, she knew some who had enjoyed being disciplined, unfortunately her time as a slave meant she knew even more who enjoyed doing the whipping, and Kallithyia would not judge Creusa if she did enjoy it. *[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Do you have a preference, or shall I just take what I can find?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Do you have a preference, or shall I just take what I can find?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"No, I do not enjoy discipline, but I feel I must suggest it to remind you that you have the option."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Whatever is there is good.  I'm not picky.  Even water."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]* Kallithyia nodded with a smile, she had no desire to punish or discipline the petite woman. *

“Trust me, Creusa, you’ve more than reminded me of that option and I think I’m smart enough to know it exists so there’s no more reason to remind me, okay?”









*OOC:*


 What are the odds she will say she's sorry but cannot do so and tells Kalli she can discipline her for it? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Very well, milady.  I will not mention discipline."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Unless you want it.”  

* Kallithyia admited with a wink in obvious jest.  She felt like they were making progress and she paused to see if she would rewarded with a smile. *









*OOC:*


 Has Creusa ever smiled in Kalli presence? 





  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Again, milady, I only want to be disciplined if I have displeased you and you wish to discipline me, milady."

*Creusa doesn't smile.*

(OOC: No)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“It was just a joke, Creusa, I have no desire to discipline you and never will,”  Kallithyia frowned, she would try not to get her hopes up in the future, “but I have alot of desire to see you smile…  maybe even a good laugh every once in awhile.”

* Kallithyia left it at a suggestion as she wasn’t going to order her to smile or laugh but she wondered if she would have to order Creusa to smile or laugh when she felt the desire too…  That seemed very sad to Kallithyia. *

“I believe we were going to talk about a ‘what if’ situation where we were equals, right, Creusa?  Would you answer those questions honestly and sincerely?”  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Okay, I’ll be back shortly...”

*With that, Tiberius places the book beside the Marticrux board, and takes Felicia from his lap as he stands before laying her on his cloak. He then heads for the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Milady, we cannot truly say anything about a hypothetical."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Returning to the galley, Tiberius finds that Lavinia is gone, though he can't see whether Kallithyia is still there without going closer to the kitchen.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]Kallithyia looked confused, “I don’t follow, Creusa, why can’t we?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Because they are not so, milady.  Who is to say that a world where you can change an arbitrary variable could exist, milady?  Perhaps changing that would change other things that neither of us know, and so we cannot truly say anything about it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Walking over to the kitchen to see if Creusa is still occupied, Tiberius looks around to see if there are any beverages set out.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock] “I think we can keep it vague enough to make it doable,” Kallithyia replied with a firm smile, “now hypothetically if we were both equals would you enjoy my friendship and want to spend time with me or not?”

* Kallithyia hoped that the moment had finally come, was she wasting her and Creusa’s time or was the smaller woman truly enjoying her time with her, but realized she needed to reassure submissive Creusa. *

“You will not get in trouble for answering the question honestly, Creusa.  In fact if possible I would like for you to answer all questions honesty as it’s truly what I want to hear, okay?”  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius finds a bottle of wine, and he catches a glimpse of Kallithyia's green hair in the kitchen as he does so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"There are too many other hypotheticals, milady.  For instance, in such a hypothetical situation, you would probably not have been as cruel to me as you were earlier in our conversation, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]_Hmm, I wonder what they’ve been talking about for so long...not more discipline I hope._

*Tiberius thinks, grinning as he hunts for a pair of glasses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius finds the glasses in a cabinet near the wine.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Cruel?” Kallithyia asked wide eyed but she slowly dropped her head and shock her head, “your right, I probably wouldn’t have as you would have been more forthright in your own answers.  I do apologize, Creusa, I really do the last thing I meant to be to you was cruel…  I only used the discipline angle to try to get you to ‘break’ the submissive routine…  So we could talk like normal people, like equals...”

“I was obviously utterly foolish…  I hope you will forgive me, Creusa.  I really do.  None of this your superior than me so it’s okay but truly, and truthfully, in your heart…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"When you decided to tell Master Tiberius and Master Catullus that I was being disrespectful, that was the cruelest most spiteful thing that anyone has done to me for years, milady.  You know what you can do to me if you want to."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“I never would have told them, Creusa, and I’ve already tried to apologize for that horrendous mistake,”  Kallithyia protested but looked, and was, utterly defeated, “would it do me any good to do so again?  If so I will gladly do so and if not I will leave you be…  All you have to do is be honest and say so…” [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"There is never a need to apologise to me, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]“That’s not the type of forgiveness I’m asking for, Creusa,”  Kallithyia emerald eyes pleaded, “but I suspect it’s the only type of forgiveness I will get, or deserve, and that the unspoken answer to my previous question is that ‘no you don’t want my friendship or company’ so I’m I correct, Creusa?”









*OOC:*


 Kallithyia thanks that Creusa is forging her because of position not because she truly means it. 





 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Milady, you were sometimes cruel and other time not.  But it is not my place or my way to require forgiveness, milady.  A person like me has no need for friendship or companionship, milady.  I simply perform my duty, milady."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [sblock]“Then I will leave you to your duty, Creusa, as I am here cause I do require friendship, and if you truly wanted it companionship, but it is obviously not meant to be so I will leave you alone” Kallithyia replies in soft sadness and moves toward the door but stops short of actually leaving, “I do hope for your happiness Creusa that you find the master that you desire and that he makes you just as happy as you will make him.” 









*OOC:*


 I have nothing else planned for her so kalli will go to her cabin, hopefully finding it empthy, and try to get some sleep…  The prospect of nightmares will weigh heavily upon her. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Kalli]"Have a good day, milady."

*As Kalli walks out, she notices Tiberius getting some wine and glasses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 19, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Kallithyia walks to the edge of the kitchen on the cusp of the galley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia approaches carefully and taps him on the shoulder with a very curious smile on her face. *

[sblock=Seelie]“Hello?  Do you understand?” [/sblock] 

* Her words are rudimentary and simple. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Hello Kallithyia,” Tiberius says in Seelie, straightening after he collects two glasses from a cabinet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Ah, hi, Tiberius,”  Kallithyia replies back both in equal shock and embarrassment, “Creusa told me that you learned Seelie for me, is that true?”  









*OOC:*


 How good is Tiberius’ Seelie?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Yes I have made a beg...beginning, I th...thought we should share a language or two...”

*Tiberius corrects himself as he speaks, obviously trying to works out some words to his satisfaction, but manages to get out an entire sentence.*

OOC: Passable basics...limited vocabulary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia positively beams at Tiberius as she nods her head encouragingly at his effort. *

“Good, good!” she moves quickly and kisses him chaste kiss on the side of his cheek and then backs away to a more comfortable distance, “that’s a Seelie thank you.  Language is good.  I’ve had no luck finding a teacher.”

* She frowns at her own admittance but it doesn’t last for long as her smiles quickly reforms. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*A confused look passes over his face as Kallithyia kisses him on the cheek, but Tiberius quickly recovers himself.*

“Slower please?” Tiberius asks speaking far more slowly than Kallithyia, as he watches her lips as she speaks and listens closely, “I only began...today. A teacher...what language?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Kallithyia nodded her head and blushed, yes she was being foolish by speaking to quickly, but she slowed her words down considerably, “I looked for a teacher of your language but found none.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Another look of confusion passes over Tiberius’ face.*

“Lavinia...speaks the...common...language of our people...if not the...the...leader’s language.”

*He speaks Lavinia’s name in Praetorian, but all else in Seelie, though he doesn’t look completely pleased with what he’s said...likely because he doesn’t have the words to express himself as he would like.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

Kallithyia emphatically shakes her head, her stubborn streak a mile wide, “I have no desire to learn the… ‘lesser’ of your two languages.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

_Why would she not wish to be able to speak to all of the crew, to as many people as possible..._

*Tiberius stands thoughtfully for a few moments before replying.*

“Catullus...speaks the..leader’s language...but it is not..used by...as many...of our people...”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

The smile faded as Kallithyia became very apprehensive with the mentioning of Catullus’ name and she firmly shook her head against the idea and tried the impossible task of explaining why in simple terms, “No.  That’s no good.  I don’t wish to see him…”

Kallithyia studied Tiberius carefully to see if he understands her words and to judge his reaction to them…


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Why not...did he do you...harm? Was he the...re..reason...for your...run...out..outside?”

*Tiberius looks worried, both at Kallithyia’s reaction and at his own trouble at expressing his questions.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia grew quite and withdrawn, her arms subconsciously hugged her body protectively, but finally she shook her head in conformation. *

“Yes, but it was my fault…  I just wish not to see him now if possible and don’t want to talk about it…  Please?”

* Kallithyia looked at him pleadingly as she truly hoped he wouldn’t make her talk about it… *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Taking her pleading look to convey she didn’t wish to speak on it, as he didn’t understand all of the words...especially the contraction though it sounded vaguely familiar, he nods as he speaks.*

“Yes, we will...not talk on it...more.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Thanks,”  Kallithyia replies with a forced smile before nodded at the wine bottle and glasses, “who for?  Am I keeping you from something?”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius smiles in return, happy to have interpreted the situation correctly, he then grins when he mentions more languages.*

“A drink...for Calpurnia...and myself...as we talk...more languages.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Oh,” Kallithyia replies with a smile, “I will not keep you then…”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Glad that Kallithyia will at least speak with him now, Tiberius tries to prolong the conversation.*

“She will..not...miss me...for a few...short...time...stay..talk.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia, who was still smiling from the thoughtful surprise, quickly nods her head in agreement as she figured Tiberius would know better then her when it was time to leave. *

“Okay, sure, will do.  What would you like to discuss?”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

_I hope she’ll tell me something this time, hopefully something positive..._

“What you...hope to do...now you...free?”

*Tiberius asks with a smile, a hopeful look on his face.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia didn’t need words to answer that one…  She frowned and shrugged her shoulders.  The question bothered her almost as much as the question about Catullus. *

“Not sure…  No idea.  I thought about going back to the pits… but not sure.  There really is no place for me.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius’ expression changes to concern, taking in her words as he watches Kallithyia frown and shrug.*

“Why...no place...make..your..own...place...we leave...my home...soon.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia shrugged again her sad frown turning to one of frustration. *

“It’s…  complicated.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Not understanding the second word and looking confused, Tiberius rephrases his previous statement.*

“What...hard..to make...your..own..place...not need...other...people.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia forced herself to smile but it still looked unhappy and more like a frown. *

“I hope so…  I seem to have no choice but to be alone.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius tries to smile, but his expression seems to mirror Kallithyia’s own.*

“Alone?...Kallithyia...has..no...friends?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

“I killed all my friends.  I only have acquaintances now... Yes, some are nice but still only acquaintances.  Not real friends.  Not realy sisters.”

* Though she was still frowning the tall Palmaid turned apoplectically. *

“I am sorry, Tiberius.  This is not an easy conversation to have.  Both in feelings and in limited words…  Would you like to talk about something else?”

* Kallithyia smiles as she waits for Tiberius to smile but it seems forced and troubled. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius looks very confused, probably because he didn’t understand most of the larger words, but he can clearly see it is not something Kallithyia wishes to speak about more.*

“Talk more...when...I more...speak Seelie?”

*He asks, smiling a little as he asks his question.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Sure, if you would like to, Tiberius,” Kallithyia glanced towards the wine and goblets again, “I would hate to keep you from your lady friend…  or get you in trouble with her.”

* Kallithyia put on a brave face, smiled, and winked.  With the change in topics it seemed alot less forced and much more natural. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No...tr..trouble with...Calpurnia...she..friend.”

*Tiberius replies, smiling at Kallithyia’s happier attitude.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Oh, well, then what else do you want to talk about, Tiberius?” Kallithyia asked curiously.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“You...friend..close...with Creusa?”

*Tiberius points to the kitchen as he asks.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia instinctively follows to where Tiberius is pointing and a disappointed and upset frown forms. *

“No Creusa is an acquaintance …  I’m her ‘superior’ and she will not look past that no matter how much I try, or would like, for us to be friends…”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Able to get an answer from the words he understands, though probably not the entire meaning Kallithyia was trying to convey, Tiberius smiles slightly as he continues.*

“Not friends...why Kallithyia....touch Creusa...seat..then....before?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia just steers blankly without a trace of understanding on her features. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“Seat?” Tiberius repeats as a question, this time pointing to his bottom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia’s eyes narrow. *

“I see.  Well I thought that if I called her bluff on the discipline issue that she would lighten up and that maybe we could be friends.  She wasn’t bluffing and I backed down.  I was also worried about one so docile being take advantage of me like I had been.  Luckily, my worries had no justification.  Now, Tiberius why were you spying on me?”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius looks mostly confused, until he hears Kallithyia thinks he was spying.*

“Spy..no...I saw as...I moved to...speak...with Creusa...see you speak...with her...left..soon...after... short..time..wait.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

* Kallithyia didn’t look very convinced. *

“Creusa is free now.  You can speak to her now.”


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

*Tiberius’ face shows disappointment, when it doesn’t look like he is believed.*

“Yes..I see...Creusa free.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Anything else, Tiberius?”

* Kallithyia asked coolly and with a since of finale. *


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

“No...we speak...again...when I...more Seelie...bye Kallithyia.”

*Tiberius replies, waiting for a response before he moves to the kitchen.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

“Bye, Tiberius.”

* Kallithyia nods coldly and walks off in the direction of her cabin. *


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Tiberius sees Creusa in the kitchen.  When she notices him, she drops what she is doing to bow deeply, as she begins crying, tears flowing freely from her eyes:*

"Milord, please, I tried my best to be good!  I promise, milord!  I didn't mean to..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Tiberius quickly moves across to Creusa, bringing her out of her bow and trying to comfort her as he speaks.*

“You have done nothing wrong that I know of Creusa, I am not here to discipline you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Really?  But I thought..." Creusa replies, instantly working to compose herself, wiping away the tears and rising slowly, though she still trembles just a bit, "I must have been mistaken then, milord.  I apologise profusely for my unwarranted actions just a moment ago, milord."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“It’s okay Creusa, you’re a free woman now and can act however you feel is appropriate, though it saddens me that the sight of someone of my rank scared you so much. I will take your apology for misinterpretting my arrival though, thank you Creusa, though you never need worry about such a thing from me,” Tiberius replies, lowering himself to make sure Creusa can see him smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Milord Tiberius, please...please do not think I would ever expect such a thing from you!  You saw how I greeted you earlier, yes milord?  It was just that she...but I should not say anything ill of milady.  She is our guest."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I didn’t think you would Creusa, but it was nice of you to apologise all the same, and it didn’t hurt or diminish me to assure you that you needn’t be frightened of me. As for the bowing, you needn’t bow so in my presence Creusa as I don’t require such obsequious behaviour from anyone, a simple respectful bow of the head is more than enough.”

“As for Kallithyia, you should feel free to say anything you like in front of me Creusa...if she has made you feel uncomfortable or hurt you in any way I will listen and take notice of your words as I would hers. She is indeed a guest of this ship Creusa, but that gives her no right to upset _any_ member of the crew, which includes you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"As you command my lord, then I shall tell you...You must understand, my lord, that in my heart, all I ever wish for is to please milord and my other masters...so you have to understand how it crushed my heart so when after I was as respectful as I could be and tried with my best effort, Milady Kallithyia told me she was going to tell you, Master Tiberius, and the captain as well that I had been disrespectful to her...I felt so dejected...Your disapproval after she said this would make me feel desolated, like I was such a worthless piece of trash that I couldn't even perform my simple tasks, fulfill my simple desire to make my lords and ladies happy with my service...and then she said she decided not to, but when you were speaking with her and then came here, I feared the worst, milord, she seems unpredictable...untrustworthy...perhaps not quite sane, milord...Please, if you feel that having these thoughts about Milady Kallithyia is disrespectful, feel free to discipline me for my disrespect, milord."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“You shouldn’t feel that way Creusa, no matter what anyone says to you,” Tiberius replies gently, “You are a person who serves others to the best of her ability at all times, remember that even if things don’t go exactly as they should or you would wish them to. As for Kallithyia she’s just a little disappointed that you feel you’re not worthy to be her friend, she’d like to be your friend as she doesn’t have any since her companions were killed in the arena, but that is your decision to make. Hmm, I don’t think she’s quite sane either, but that likely stems from the fact she was forced to kill her friends to survive, and now she just doesn’t know where she fits in the grand scheme of things, or what to do with her future. It’s very sad. No Creusa you’ve said nothing disrespectful, you’re just being honest, and as a free woman you are also free from being disciplined. Remember you no longer have a master Creusa, you are a free woman who can choose her own future, but your master must have loved you very much to free you...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2005)

*Kallithyia: Palmaid/Female (Amazon)*

RA: [SBLOCK]* I took kalli little time to arrive at her chamber’s door.  Yes, it was a small ship but kali still felt a hint of pride at her quickly she had gotten use to the passageways of the ship but it was a fleeting moment of pride as though she had friends she had no one to truly call her own, no one who was even close to be a sister.  Catullus had regected her and was completely uncaring about the pain he had caused her.  Tiberius was trying to learn her language but had been spying on her and that was very upsetting to the young untrusting Palmaid. Lavinia was a good person but was very disinterested in her in anything other than as a friend…  It was nice but the way she reacted when Kalli hinted at more made her doubt they would ever truly be close.  At least not as close as her sisters had been. *

* As the young Palmaid slip from her outfit, she left it on the floor were it landed, their deaths weighed heavily upon her strong but slender and elegant shoulders…  How could she have killed them.  How could she have survived the pits without them and just how was she suppose to live on with out them now that she had escaped the pits? *

* The question went unanswered as she slipped into the cold bed, the warmth of the last occupant had been forgotten already, and tried to sleep…  She knew the nightmares would come and their was nothing she could do to stop them…  Only the warmth of another could ever stop them. *









*OOC:*


 She did lock the door.  Her greatsword is near by but its limited usefulness in the tight space has her ready to spring forward with her hands. 

Oh Free Action: Spot (+7) and Listen (+7) checks before she falls asleep. 





  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"She was so cruel...no matter what I did, there was no way to avoid her saying I was being disrespectful...But I suppose that it is fair considering that so many people here are too lenient with me."

"If he had really loved me, Master would have honoured my wish to die with him...I am inferior and not fit to live on my own."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Hmm, I don’t suppose there’s any way I can convince you that everyone here is just treating you as an equal, one of the crew. You’re receiving no special treatment, except perhaps people trying to change your manner from that of a slave to that of a free woman...a woman who can have friends, who can live her own life amongst others with her head held high.”

“There, you have proved to me that your master really did love you...many a greedy master may have taken you with him, but he wished you to live beyond him, and obviously thought you were fit to live as a free woman, a woman who could make a contribution of her own. You would not wish to dishonour his memory by working against his final wishes would you?” Tiberius asks carefully.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I am and always will be inferior, milord.  It is my nature to be intrinsically inferior, especially to magnificent High Praetors such as yourself, milord."

"Master was too lenient with me...he excused my inferiority and failure with kindness, even though it was not right, but even so, I can never be truly happy without someone to serve..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“If you feel that must be so Creusa, then that is your decision, but I do not see it so myself. You are no longer a slave, and while many High Praetors use their rank to treat the common man or woman as an inferior, I am not one of them, and I imagine it was the same for your master.”

“Hmm, you serve the captain here, but I sense that is not enough for you Creusa...which is fortunate as I came to ask you to prepare a special meal for me tomorrow. What dishes are you the most skilled at creating, as I would sample them if you have the requisite items to prepare them available?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"But I _am_ inferior, milord.  The High Praetors are both physically and intellectually superior to me, and that is why it is best for me to serve and them to make the decisions, milord."

"Oh, you would like me to make something for you, milord?" Creusa's face brightens up just a little, recovering from her experience with Kallithyia, "I would be honoured!  I know how to cook a variety of dishes, though considering my specialties and the provisions we currently have at hand, something with cheese and perhaps some wine may be best--though if there's something you want that we do not have, milord, simply tell me and I will endeavour to pick it up at our stop halfway to Meridian."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“If you say so Creusa, though not everyone is created equal, even among the High Praetors. I know there are High Praetors that are both stronger and weaker than I, and there are those that are of lesser or greater intellect than I too. You may be surprised to find exactly where you belong if you just take the time to examine your own abilities to their fullest extent...”

“Well I would like to try one of your specialities, and something with chesse and wine would be very nice...I don’t often have access to such rich fare, especially on campaign. I’ll leave the decision of what exactly it will be in your hands...you can surprise me tomorrow at dinner!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 25, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I belong as a servant to the masters, milord.  It would take horrendous physical and mental defects for a High Praetor to be as worthless as I."

"I would be delighted to make you something, my lord.  I will have it ready for you tomorrow at your dinner, absolutely, milord."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I will accept that then Creusa, if that is the role you wish to have for yourself, though I’m not sure I believe you belong in such a position. Whatever else you say though Creusa you are definitely not worthless, and I don’t wish to hear such talk again.”

“Thank you Creusa, I look forward to it. Hmm, if I find your cooking to my taste perhaps we could discuss a change of position for you...from ships cook to my personal cook when I leave the ship...if you would like that.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, my lord.  As you say, my lord."

"You would want _me_, my lord?" Creusa looks somewhat excited, "My greatest desire is to serve the High Praetors, my lord."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Certainly Creusa, why would I not want you if your culinary skills are to my liking?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I don't know, my lord...maybe if you liked my cooking, but you didn't like...me."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I like you well enough from the time we’ve spent together so far Creusa, I’d just prefer you to be a little less servile at times...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"I am sorry, my lord, but it is my way...I simply wish to serve as best I can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“It makes me glad to hear that sentiment Creusa, as it is all one can ask of another. I shall leave you now to decide what it is you are going to prepare for me tomorrow, and I do truely look forward to tasting whatever it may be...good evening Creusa.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Have a good evening, my lord."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Having gathered everything he came for Tiberius returns to the helm chamber.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]*Calpurnia nods slightly to herself as the door opens.*

"Had a bit of trouble finding the wine?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Trouble finding the wine, no that was easy,” Tiberius chuckles, “I did run into Kallithyia though and she had found out I was learning Seelie, so we talked for a while, and then since Creusa was freed up I decided to ask if she’d prepare me a special meal. It seemed to cheer her up a bit after her time with Kallithyia, so it all worked out well in the end.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh, I see, well that was good...That Kallithyia must be quite the terror.  First Aspasia needs cheering up from her, then Creusa?  Normally, it's impossible to dent Aspasia's smile, and Creusa is usually unflappable...she wouldn't be upset if someone gave her fifty lashes..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“She’s definitely terrorised Creusa, mostly by forcing her to feel she was being disrespectful at every turn...Creusa almost broke down when I went in to talk to her, as she thought I was there to punish her at Kallithyia’s request...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Oh dear...I know she's a guest, but making Creusa feel bad like that is really rather pointlessly cruel...the poor thing won't even defend herself."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I know, and the worst part is that Kallithyia probably didn’t mean to do it, she was just frustrated because she was trying to make friends with Creusa, but instead of making friends she’s alienated her with her actions. Well there’s little enough I can do about it now...I just hope Kallithyia doesn't make it even worse by trying again too soon...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Tiberius]"Yes, I hope so too.  I feel bad for both of them, though moreso for Creusa, I think, but there is nothing to be done but hope, I guess."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 28, 2005)

*Tiberius Lucius Magnus, Male Praetor Warmage*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Anyway, enough about other peoples problems! I should really pour this wine...there you go Calpurnia,” Tiberius remarks as he hands Calpurnia her wine.

*Before pouring a glass of wine for himself, Tiberius first resumes his seat, placing Felicia back in his lap as he does so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------

